# What Kind Of Voodoo Is In Wetline Gel?



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 20, 2016)

What the heck is in this stuff that makes my hair react so differently from any other gel I've tried?
I noticed immediately while applying that it felt different from any other product I've used. The texture  of the gel seemed so smooth. Not even leave in conditioners leave my hair this soft and it holds better than even gels that leave my hair dry and crispy. I could probably flat iron my hair and it would still look good with this applied heavily as a leave in lol. I wouldn't  dare think such a thing about any other gel.

It's a Mexican product, perhaps they know something about hair gel that we don't . I'm almost afraid to use it .
Anyone else love this stuff?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 20, 2016)

It's just a really good gel. It gives you a little more shine and less crunchy feeling than Eco styler. It still almost holds better at the same time though.

The way it spreads is weird. It's hard to explain but I think I know what you're talking about when you say it's smoother.

I like this gel and Eco evenly for different things. Eco is wetter and better at setting the hair. Wetline is smoother and better for buns, imo.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been sitting on a container for months and never opened it. I've been doing wash and goes, is this gel good for that?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

Told ya'll,

 thats the bees knees,  i think panthenol??/ I dunno.  ITS my BOO thang


----------



## discodumpling (Jun 20, 2016)

It's good stuff...but I always go back to that Eco Argan cause it mixes and layers well with just about anything!


----------



## alex114 (Jun 20, 2016)

@ShredsofDignity Hmmm I just discovered gel (I use Eco Styler for my edges and to set twists and braids)

Are you saying I need to get on the Wetline train? Cuz I will  *product junkyism re-activates*


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2016)

The minute I see this gel over here, I'm buying it. Heard too many good things not to give it a try. I'm already on the lookout. Is it protein-free?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> The minute I see this gel over here, I'm buying it. Heard too many good things not to give it a try. I'm already on the lookout. Is it protein-free?



Sure is,  number one reason why I dont mess with eco styler.

@Chicoro got me stuck on this gel if Im not mistaken.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

It's also very cheap. Cheaper than eco styler. Check your 99¢ store ladies


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 20, 2016)

Thank you @shawnyblazes I swear you ladies keep the PJ fire in me. I hope I can find this in the UK.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 20, 2016)

Where yall buy it from?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 20, 2016)

I been on this train for a while. Eco leaves flakes no matter what I do, so I never really got into it (and I still got a big old tub of Eco Argan oil ).

You can find it anywhere, I think I've even seen it at CVS.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

qchelle said:


> Where yall buy it from?



local supermarkets, BSS, online


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

qchelle said:


> Where yall buy it from?


Do you have a Spanish 99¢ store near you? Check there. I seen a tub for $3.99 there after I paid $5.99 at the bss.


----------



## kandake (Jun 20, 2016)

Are you guys natural or relaxed?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

kandake said:


> Are you guys natural or relaxed?


I'm natural.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 20, 2016)

I recommend getting it from Sally's or Walmart first. I got the one from dollar tree and the ingredients were different. That version didn't work.


----------



## LJBFly (Jun 20, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I recommend getting it from Sally's or Walmart first. I got the one from dollar tree and the ingredients were different. That version didn't work.



They are two different products! They look very similar but the one in dollar tree is made by the dollar tree brand.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 20, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> They are two different products! They look very similar but the one in dollar tree is made by the dollar tree brand.


Lol. They definitely fooled me. I think it actually said wetline on it too, iirc.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jun 20, 2016)

qchelle said:


> Where yall buy it from?



I've seen it at Target, Duane Reade/Walgreens and CVS.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 20, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lol. They definitely fooled me. I think it actually said wetline on it too, iirc.



I was in need of a gel & randomly picked that up from dollar tree. It's terrible. I threw the whole jar away yesterday.


----------



## chelleyrock (Jun 20, 2016)

I love Wetline. I use it for my wash n gos. For some reason Eco Styler makes my hair hard (I think it's the protein in it). I just some Wetline this past Saturday. I can only find it in one bss near me.


----------



## LJBFly (Jun 20, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lol. They definitely fooled me. I think it actually said wetline on it too, iirc.



They got me good. I had bought 4 jars of that stuff!! LOL


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 20, 2016)

LJBFly said:


> They got me good. I had bought 4 jars of that stuff!! LOL


You should been petty and asked for refund on all four jars.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

Glad you mentioned that.  I only use the clear Xtreme Wetline gel


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 20, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sure is,  number one reason why I dont mess with eco styler.
> 
> @Chicoro got me stuck on this gel if Im not mistaken.



Yes, @shawnyblazes!
I love me some Wetline Xtreme  gel! It's the only thing that holds the fuzzies down. I used to live in Mexico and all the young guys were wearing these huge mohawks, using their natural hair. So, I asked what they used. They said Wetline and Gorilla Snot. That's how I discovered it. I buy it by the tub. I have yet to see it in France. I am not sure if it is available in England.



I buy the 1 kg jar (35 ounces). I have 3 of them right now and pick some up each time I am in the United States. The ingredients for anyone who may be interested are:

Water, carbomer, triethanolamine, polyacrylate, acid, glycerin, fragrance, phenylcarbinol, methylchloisthiazolinone, methylisotiazolinone, panthenol, aloe vera extract, tetrasodium EDTA, colorant FD&C violet #2.

(It's alcohol-free.) It's full of plastic and chemicals. I make a natural gel using peanut oil and guar gum, but it's not as versatile as the Wetline. Flax seed gel does nothing for my hair. Eco styler leaves my hair hard, dull and coated with flakes. I re-wet this and it seems to reactivate the gel until I completely wash it out during my weekly shampoo and condition sessions.

It's the best off the shelf gel I have found for my coarse, wiry, afro-textured hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 20, 2016)

Eco is ok but it does build up for me and I have to religiously wash my hair weekly. The Wetline doesn't leave any build up, doesn't dry my hair out, and I use it by spraying water, add gel, spray more water. It comes out well. 

Eco has always been ok to me and never understood the hype.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 20, 2016)

I searched high and low for this stuff last week because I got tired of hearing y'all say how good it is.  Went to Target, Walgreens and Sally Beauty...NADA. I ended up buying it on Target.com with free shipping (in-store pick up wasn't available at my store) for 3 bucks and some change. I haven't used the Eco Styler variations in a while (and I was never that crazy about them anyway) but Wet Line feels totally different. Like Serena said, it goes on so smoothly. I was using the Camille Rose gel even after I promised myself I wasn't going to mess with coconut oil anymore and I already think I'm going to like this super cheapie gel better.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> I recommend getting it from Sally's or Walmart first. I got the one from dollar tree and the ingredients were different. That version didn't work.


Seriously? I had no idea. My jar is exactly like the pic posted above. 

Has anyone made a custard with their wet line? It's too heavy for my wash n go's and my length so I'm thinking if I make a custard I'll still have hold but it'll be lighter.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 20, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> It's just a really good gel. It gives you a little more shine and less crunchy feeling than Eco styler. It still almost holds better at the same time though.
> 
> The way it spreads is weird. It's hard to explain but I think I know what you're talking about when you say it's smoother.
> 
> I like this gel and Eco evenly for different things. Eco is wetter and better at setting the hair. Wetline is smoother and better for buns, imo.



I hated Ecostyle for my hair.  I use it for my brows though lol


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 20, 2016)

werenumber2 said:


> I searched high and low for this stuff last week because I got tired of hearing y'all say how good it is.  Went to Target, Walgreens and Sally Beauty...NADA. I ended up buying it on Target.com with free shipping (in-store pick up wasn't available at my store) for 3 bucks and some change. I haven't used the Eco Styler variations in a while (and I was never that crazy about them anyway) but Wet Line feels totally different. Like Serena said, it goes on so smoothly. I was using the Camille Rose gel even after I promised myself I wasn't going to mess with coconut oil anymore and I already think I'm going to like this super cheapie gel better.


I got mine from Target.com


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 20, 2016)

So is this gel better than gorilla snot? I love that gel for my wash and go but might switch up.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 20, 2016)

has anyone done a braidout with this stuff ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

@shawnyblazes And Others.....how are you layering it?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes And Others.....how are you layering it?



I apply my leave in conditioner and then rake/smooth the xtreme Wet line gel in.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 20, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> Seriously? I had no idea. My jar is exactly like the pic posted above.
> 
> Has anyone made a custard with their wet line? It's too heavy for my wash n go's and my length so I'm thinking if I make a custard I'll still have hold but it'll be lighter.


Check the ingredients on your jar against the ingredients posted when you get a chance @SlimPickinz. I'm curious!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

@shawnyblazes


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes And Others.....how are you layering it?



Spray water, apply gel, spray more water. 

I've used with leave in, but it comes out smoother with better hold with just water. Idk why?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes



Sometimes, I take a custard or a sucky lightweight gel and add it first, then the xtreme Wet line on top.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 20, 2016)

So y'all gone talk about my favorite gel and not tag me? No loyalty.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes And Others.....how are you layering it?



Old picture. @IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

@shawnyblazes

Taking Notes......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> *Spray water, apply gel, spray more water.*
> 
> I've used with leave in, *but it comes out smoother with better hold with just water. Idk why?*



@Saludable84

Thank you.

I was wondering about this too.


----------



## PJaye (Jun 20, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> So y'all gone talk about my favorite gel and not tag me? No loyalty.



!!!    For real.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 20, 2016)

this stuff IS voodoo! I bought some from CVS today and did a washngo just now. It goes on very smooth! I'm throwing all my ecostyler in the trash and getting the big tub of this stuff! Even as I'm raking it in, the ecostyler will start flaking. This stuff, no flakes! I can't wait to see what it's like when it dries!


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Spray water, apply gel, spray more water.
> 
> I've used with leave in, but it comes out smoother with better hold with just water. Idk why?


Dangit, something else to buy. 

What are you girls doing to me? Ya'll know I gatta get this right?

Thanks @Saludable84 for this quick instruction on how you use the gel.  I like products that work well and are not difficult to use.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 20, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes
> 
> Taking Notes......


@IDareT'sHair 

Me too


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

@Bunnyhaslonghair tmrw if I pass a 99¢ store I'll go and see the ingredients and compare. Cause my family dollar doesn't carry this gel. 

And I guess I paid less than I remembered  4.49 for this tub is amazing. I transferred some to a smaller jar to make it easier to use.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> So y'all gone talk about my favorite gel and not tag me? No loyalty.


 I thought to tag you but I knew you'd make it here soon.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 20, 2016)

And sounds like I'll finally get to use mine for a wash and go. I got a bunch Kinky Curly custard, so I'll try it without mixing first and then mix and see what I like better. 

Glad it isn't going to waste. Lol


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 20, 2016)

VinaytheMrs said:


> So is this gel better than gorilla snot? I love that gel for my wash and go but might switch up.


I like this gel better than GS. I have the orange tub of GS and it dries like a matte finish but with wet line there's shine even if I don't go over top with an oil.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 20, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Dangit, something else to buy.
> 
> What are you girls doing to me? Ya'll know I gatta get this right?
> 
> Thanks @Saludable84 for this quick instruction on how you use the gel.  I like products that work well and are not difficult to use.



You're welcome.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 20, 2016)

How does this gel compare to KCCC for wash-n-go's?


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 20, 2016)

Ugh I went to Target and got this gel. I'm going to use it for MHM if it goes right. KCCC was too sticky and expensive. CR CM doesn't hold and is also expensive.

I am testing a small sample in the front. This gel does go on smooth and I'm surprised my hair curled right up from nothing. Usually i have to do the whole MHM to see definition. I twisted that section and will take down in morning to check for hold and flakes.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 21, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> How does this gel compare to KCCC for wash-n-go's?


KCCC sucked bad for me
even worse than LA Looks gel 
EcoStyler was horrible to me too.

Most products, cheap or expensive are horrible to my hair. It's super picky. The Wetline surprised me.
idk what kind of Mexican magic is in there but i like it.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 21, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> View attachment 364611 View attachment 364613
> @Bunnyhaslonghair tmrw if I pass a 99¢ store I'll go and see the ingredients and compare. Cause my family dollar doesn't carry this gel.
> 
> And I guess I paid less than I remembered  4.49 for this tub is amazing. I transferred some to a smaller jar to make it easier to use.



they put a comb inside? not inside the gel right ?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 21, 2016)

I really do like this gel. I got my 35 oz container from Target.com for about $3 and some change, plus free ship to store and 5% off with my Red Card.


----------



## Napp (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been using this stuff for years. It's the only gel I use when I decide to use gel


----------



## fluffyforever (Jun 21, 2016)

So I took down my test twist and my test flexi rod sections. I must say this gel is good. My hair has real hold, but isn't crunchy. This will also work on wash-n-goes for the last step of MHM. It may not be an approved gel, but those botanical gels do nothing for me. 

Compared to KCCC, it isn't sticky at all, I don't have to dilute it, and it holds and defines better for me. I don't see flakes either.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 21, 2016)

Mexican Magic is a nice user name @ShredsofDignity


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 21, 2016)

The shine I get with it indoors and outdoors. I have other leave-in but it's the Xtreme gel that lays down them fuzzies well with my old tooth brush. My hair is not pulled back tightly, either. I bun my hair wet to get it to gently lay flat. The Xtreme gel is the icing on the cake for smoothness after a 5 min hold down with a satin scarf. Lastly, I put a little bit on the ends of my pony tail because I have monster shrinkage and get monster tangles. This little pony I have hangs past my waist when straightened. So a dab on the ends of the ponytail will do me. That's the kind of Voodoo Wetline Gel is!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Your hair looks shiny and gorgeous @Chicoro
I need to experience this magic ya'll are talking about in here  cause when I say my hair hates a lot of things, it does.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Dangit, something else to buy.
> 
> What are you girls doing to me? Ya'll know I gatta get this right?


IKR?!  This thread had me running to Target after work looking for this stuff.  All they had was a blue version.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> How does this gel compare to KCCC for wash-n-go's?


my top natural gels are KCCC and Hello Curly/Sweet Soul Magic.

My non natural top gel is this. Its better than any gel out there to me, its just not all that great on ingredients, however its no protein and that's a winner winner for me.

It gives shine and hold. I've never seen my hair flake and I on occasion use it with light weight gel for longer wear


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 21, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> they put a comb inside? not inside the gel right ?


Duh in the gel  where else would they put my free comb? The comb sucked too idk why they include a comb


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> Duh in the gel  where else would they put my free comb? The comb sucked too idk why they include a comb



ha, I liked the comb.  I fished it out and use it on my little one.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 21, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> ha, I liked the comb.  I fished it out and use it on my little one.


Lol my hair would laugh at me if I tried to use that comb. Do you use the gel on your LO? My cousin overseas may benefit from this gel.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 21, 2016)

Y'all if Wetline is ever discontinued I'll cry. I mist my hair with water, add a dab of moisturizer, and put my gel and scarf on. The next morning I unwrap my hair run a couple drops of oil through my hair and I have a beautiful shiny slick bun. It's love in the purest form.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been on amazon and walmart and they have other types of gels in this line including one called Wetline Reaction which seems to be used for spiking short hair but idk for sure.

Anyone here tried the Wetline Reaction gel, blue gel and green gel? If so, what are those like? Do they have more holding power than the clear?


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 21, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair looks shiny and gorgeous @Chicoro
> I need to experience this magic ya'll are talking about in here  cause when I say my hair hates a lot of things, it does.



Don't be afraid. My hair is thick and coarse so when I first saw the consistency I said to myself "man please"  Boy was I wrong; it gets my hair right together.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 21, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> Lol my hair would laugh at me if I tried to use that comb. Do you use the gel on your LO? My cousin overseas may benefit from this gel.



Yes but only so far have I tried Hello Curly on his curls to hold them.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 21, 2016)

Next morning after washngo, dry in some spots: NO FLAKE! Ive been playing in my hair in the dry spots and no flakes have descended!  this is unbelievable


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 21, 2016)

@SuchaLady My hair is thick and coarse as well so chile.... if everyone so far is preaching to the choire, then I must come and attend church and bask in this miracle too


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> @SuchaLady My hair is thick and coarse as well so chile.... if everyone so far is preaching to the choire, then I must come and attend church and bask in this miracle too



You need to go buy it like, now. I was lucky to find the bucket for $1.24, but I was in target and they want 3.39 for the same one.  My husband swears by moco de gorilla, but I'm too scared to try. I can only think of gorilla snot. Talk about being literal. WX has really been kind to me.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jun 21, 2016)

@Saludable84 I will look into getting the gel. I do have the Gorrila Snot but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## kanozas (Jun 21, 2016)

Where'd you get it?  Oh, nevermind...I see.  Think I've seen it before.  I like Gorilla Snot except for the colorant in it.  Made a few greys GREEN.    So, I need something clear and not hard like that.  How does it compare to La Bella brand?


----------



## vevster (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm on a no buy, but will pick this up it is so cheap.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm about to order this gel on Amazon. I've been using KCCC but it's expensive, sticky, and it flakes. I love the look and hold it gives my hair though. I tried making a flaxseed gel last week and it was the opposite of KCCC; no stickiness, no flakes, very pleasant to apply. But it didn't give my hair enough hold, weight, and my hair looked kinda dull. I may try it again though, making it a thicker consistency.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm doing more wash and go's but I have to be picky about how much gel because my hair easily go to crunch city.  Let me go find this stuff.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 21, 2016)

Yes, yall. Go buy this stuff NOW! 
and shout out to @ShredsofDignity for starting the thread!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 21, 2016)

Will try on my next wash day. Found this at a local Spanish store today for $3.79


----------



## melisandre (Jun 21, 2016)

I left work early, so I could stop by Target and pick up a jar on my way to class.


----------



## Anaisin (Jun 21, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> The shine I get with it indoors and outdoors. I have other leave-in but it's the Xtreme gel that lays down them fuzzies well with my old tooth brush. My hair is not pulled back tightly, either. I bun my hair wet to get it to gently lay flat. The Xtreme gel is the icing on the cake for smoothness after a 5 min hold down with a satin scarf. Lastly, I put a little bit on the ends of my pony tail because I have monster shrinkage and get monster tangles. This little pony I have hangs past my waist when straightened. So a dab on the ends of the ponytail will do me. That's the kind of Voodoo Wetline Gel is!




I need to buy this! Your hair looks great. I wear ponytails & buns like this all the time


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 21, 2016)

This YouTuber got a wash n go featuring this gel. I want to try but I'm entirely too lazy.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2016)

I have used the Wet Line as a relaxed head and transitioner and it's a great gel. I moisturize, seal and then dampen my edges before adding the gel.

Gels are more effective when I use  them on damp hair. Having damp hair before tossing on a scarf helps my hair lay  flatter, neater & with less frizz.

I haven't tried Wet Line on my entire head just yet. However, I love Eco Styler (green one) for doing a sleek bun that I keep in for the entire week (pic attached). By the end of the week though, it's mandatory that I wash my hair to remove the Eco Styler. The next time I do my sleek bun style, I'll try Wet Line.

I purchased my Wet Line from Walmart.

My favorite natural holding products are HairVeda Whipped Gelly, Komaza Coconut Pudding, Bee Mine Curly Butter.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 21, 2016)

I can't wait to get this gel because the Eco gel is leaving my hair feeling very dry so it would be nice to have something to compare it with.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

flyygirlll2 said:


> Your hair looks shiny and gorgeous @Chicoro
> I need to experience this magic ya'll are talking about in here  cause when I say my hair hates a lot of things, it does.



Thank you @flyygirll2! You may want to get  a little jar. That way, if your hair doesn't like it, you won't have a big ol' tube sitting around. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

divachyk said:


> I have used the Wet Line as a relaxed head and transitioner and it's a great gel. I moisturize, seal and then dampen my edges before adding the gel.
> 
> *Gels are more effective when I use  them on damp hair. Having damp hair before tossing on a scarf helps my hair lay  flatter, neater & with less frizz. (This is how I use them, too!)*
> 
> ...



@divachyk,
*Not. One. Single. Hair.Out.Of. Place!*


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> This YouTuber got a wash n go featuring this gel. I want to try but I'm entirely too lazy.



That Nefertiti Place is a gorgeous shop!


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 22, 2016)

Theresamonet said:


> How does this gel compare to KCCC for wash-n-go's?



I just tried it. My hair is still wet. I still used my KCKT as my leave in then used this gel alone. I'm home tomorrow, so I'll share my thoughts once its fully dried.

ETA: I have the blue gel. I guess I will try the clear gel to see if there is a difference.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 22, 2016)

You taught me well @Chicoro! I still remember our convo we had about getting that hair laid! Thank you so much.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

intellectualuva said:


> I just tried it. My hair is still wet. I still used my KCKT as my leave in then used this gel alone. I'm home tomorrow, so I'll share my thoughts once its fully dried.
> 
> ETA: I have the blue gel. I guess I will try the clear gel to see *if there is a difference*.



For me, there is a difference! I have tried the blue one, the one in the gray jar and the others they have. Nothing works like that clear stuff with the green top!


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> For me, there is a difference! I have tried the blue one, the one in the gray jar and the others they have. Nothing works like that clear stuff with the green top!




Yeah I'm 60% dry and my hair looks dry compared to KCCC. I'm going to mix from here on out. Then buy the clear one.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> For me, there is a difference! I have tried the blue one, the one in the gray jar and the others they have. Nothing works like that clear stuff with the green top!



ditto


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

intellectualuva said:


> Yeah I'm 60% dry and my hair looks dry compared to KCCC. I'm going to mix from here on out. Then buy the clear one.



Did you get a big jar of it or a small jar, @intellectualuva?


----------



## intellectualuva (Jun 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Did you get a big jar of it or a small jar, @intellectualuva?



Small I think....similar in size to the KCCC.


----------



## lucy (Jun 22, 2016)

I read this yesterday and bought it on my way home, and my hair is full of flakes today.  I did use a mizani leave in underneath, and did not have a fresh wash n go, so there was product on my hair already.   Im going to wash my hair tonight, but Im afraid to try it again before the weekend.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 22, 2016)

Ok so I just finished a wng with this and so far so good. No flakes in sight. I used oyin hair dew underneath.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 22, 2016)

I bought this because of you OP. I should get it in a few days. We shall if this miracle can lay my edges. I am not a believer.... yet!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Ok so I just finished a wng with this and so far so good. No flakes in sight. I used oyin hair dew underneath.



@APrayer4Hair, your curls are ON and POPPIN' in the posted photo. Your hair is lovely!


----------



## qchelle (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh yea, and my washngo is completely dry and still no flakes. Even when I play with my hair


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

lucy said:


> I read this yesterday and bought it on my way home, and my hair is full of flakes today.  I did use a mizani leave in underneath, and did not have a fresh wash n go, so there was product on my hair already.   Im going to wash my hair tonight, but Im afraid to try it again before the weekend.



I got tons of oil  in my head and my hair has the fuzzies. The gel's not laying my hair down now. That's usually an indication it's time for me to wash. So the gel has its limits. The hard part is trying to figure out those parameters with your current process and your hair. You're a pro so I'm sure you'll figure it out one way or another!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 22, 2016)

Lucie said:


> I bought this because of you OP. I should get it in a few days. We shall if this miracle can lay my edges. I am not a believer.... yet!



Beautiful @Lucie, I hope it works for your edges.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Beautiful @Lucie, I hope it works for your edges.



Thanks lovie! My edges are always like a little halo, even though full. I gave up years ago on ever not having them poke out. This might be the ticket! *fingers crossed"


----------



## Daina (Jun 22, 2016)

Ladies is there a difference between the ones both have green tops but one says Xtreme Professional Wetline Gel and the other says Xtreme Wetline Gel?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2016)

@APrayer4Hair 
Beautiful Results


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 22, 2016)

Love your coils @APrayer4Hair your wash and go looks so pretty.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> For me, there is a difference! I have tried the blue one, the one in the gray jar and the others they have. Nothing works like that clear stuff with the green top!


@Chicoro
Can you expand on this please? I mean what is the effects of the others on your hair vs the clear. Do the others leave the hair harder, stiffer? I need more info please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 22, 2016)

....


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 22, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Like we say here in the Bahamas "Well monkey foot!" that is very pretty @APrayer4Hair.
> 
> Did you air dry or did you use a hooded dryer to dry it once you were done? Also was your hair damp before application, or dry?



I air dried. Gel applied on wet hair fresh from the shower. This is it now, mostly dry except the roots:


----------



## rileypak (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes I must try this gel


----------



## cmoniquew (Jun 22, 2016)

I don't like to use shampoo often, can you co-wash with this gel?


----------



## thickness (Jun 22, 2016)

Love this gel! I used it for a braid out and my hair did not budge.  This was during the summer.  And after a 4 hour college campus tour, I had zero frizz.


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 23, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> Seriously? I had no idea. My jar is exactly like the pic posted above.
> 
> Has anyone made a custard with their wet line? It's too heavy for my wash n go's and my length so I'm thinking if I make a custard I'll still have hold but it'll be lighter.



@SLiM pickinz The gel from dollar tree doesn't have the Pathenol or aloe Vera, but it worked great on my hair.  It is lighter than the xtreme gel by wet line  so maybe try it out.


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 23, 2016)

I hated ecostyler when I tried it.  I think I may try this especially since it's so cheap. I won't feel so bad if it doesn't work.


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 23, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @shawnyblazes And Others.....how are you layering it?



I use a leave in, seal it with a bit of oil or serum, then apply the gel.  Last wash day I mixed both wet lines together, dollar tree and xtreme, turned out cool.  I am, a fan of ecostyler clear, I like the shine and the way my hair feels maybe a teeny better than the wet line.  These two are my holy grails.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @Chicoro
> Can you expand on this please? I mean what is the effects of the others on your hair vs the clear. Do the others leave the hair harder, stiffer? I need more info please. Thanks in advance.



@Aggie,

The others just don't hold my hair. In fact, they are just "regula  degula" gels. The clear one seems to be the formula my hair likes. The others have left my hair dull, coated or gummy. I don't like that. The only time the clear one refuses to work for me is if I put coconut oil, Shea butter mixes or heavy quantities of castor oil after my conditioner. 

The gel works well with water based leave ins. It seems to lose its hold and great function when used in conjunction with heavy oils and butters. Right now my hair is over saturated with a castor oil mix. In addition to my ponytail,  as @Lucie said up thread to use her phrasing, I got a whole Afro or 'halo' going on over my whole head. The fuzzies are on a rampage. So, it's not a gel fail it's just wash time!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 23, 2016)

There's a full jar of KCCC in my hair cabinet that I should probably use soon-ish (does it go bad?), but I love this stuff too much.  Dangit, I'm trynna support black businesses. Well, at least I layer with KCKT. _*sigh*_

I have pics but they suck and I can't take any right now cuz I'm in a ps.


----------



## GGsKin (Jun 23, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> There's a full jar of KCCC in my hair cabinet that I should probably use soon-ish (does it go bad?), but I love this stuff too much.  Dangit, I'm trynna support black businesses. Well, at least I layer with KCKT. _*sigh*_
> 
> I have pics but they suck and I can't take any right now cuz I'm in a ps.



I had an old jar @Honey Bee. The colour changed (went a little cloudier/ more yellow) and maybe the consistency became a little thicker but it worked just fine for me. I never use it as is though- always diluted so I get no flakes.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 23, 2016)

one thing I really like about the Wet line gel, is when it comes time to rinse it out, I have no problems.  I hope they never stop making this gel because it truly is good to me.

I could make flax seed gel but I have to make it weekly.  KCCC is great but not the price,  even though I could get a week out of one application.  For me, using great conditioning products and then , this gel allows me to wear my curls and save on gels.

dont get me wrong, I love supporting our black owned businesses but I refuse to pay  boutique prices on the regular for gel when Xtreme wet line is cost affordable and gives my hair the hold I love


----------



## melisandre (Jun 23, 2016)

I tried Wet Line. My edges are laid. I used it yesterday and earlier this morning. I'll do a wash and go this weekend to see how it works with this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2016)

kellistarr said:


> *I use a leave in, seal it with a bit of oil or serum, then apply the gel.  Last wash day I mixed both wet lines together, dollar tree and xtreme, turned out cool.  I am, a fan of ecostyler clear, I like the shine and the way my hair feels maybe a teeny better than the wet line.  These two are my holy grails*.



@kellistarr 
Hey Lady!

Thank you so much.  Very Nice Review.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2016)

Daina said:


> Ladies is there a difference between the ones both have green tops but one says Xtreme Professional Wetline Gel and the other says Xtreme Wetline Gel?



@Daina,
I'm not sure. But I try to use the four indicators: Xtreme Wetline Gel Brand, Green top, Clear gel inside, "Professional"stamped on jar


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not going to keep bothering you good people but I'm impressed. I actually got 2nd day hair. Today I lightly spritzed with water and used my Q-redew (forgot I had this thing) to refresh curls.


----------



## toaster (Jun 23, 2016)

Serious question: can you use gel or an edge product on hair that is rollerset? Will my edges revert if I put a little gel on them to get a smoother bun?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm not going to keep bothering you good people but I'm impressed. I actually got 2nd day hair. Today I lightly spritzed with water and used my Q-redew (forgot I had this thing) to refresh curls.



Are you kidding? I'm FIEND-ING for hair pictures! You got some mo'?


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 23, 2016)

toaster said:


> Serious question: can you use gel or an edge product on hair that is rollerset? Will my edges revert if I put a little gel on them to get a smoother bun?



It's wet, water-based. I think it will revert your roller set. It definitely reverts mine when heat straightened.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 23, 2016)

Are y'all going to make me head back into Wal-Mart to pick up this feel? Lol


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I air dried. Gel applied on wet hair fresh from the shower. This is it now, mostly dry except the roots:


Awesome! Thank you


----------



## Aggie (Jun 23, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Aggie,
> 
> The others just don't hold my hair. In fact, they are just "regula  degula" gels. The clear one seems to be the formula my hair likes. The others have left my hair dull, coated or gummy. I don't like that. The only time the clear one refuses to work for me is if I put coconut oil, Shea butter mixes or heavy quantities of castor oil after my conditioner.
> 
> The gel works well with water based leave ins. It seems to lose its hold and great function when used in conjunction with heavy oils and butters. Right now my hair is over saturated with a castor oil mix. In addition to my ponytail,  as @Lucie said up thread to use her phrasing, I got a whole Afro or 'halo' going on over my whole head. The fuzzies are on a rampage. So, it's not a gel fail it's just wash time!


Thank you


----------



## kellistarr (Jun 24, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @kellistarr
> Hey Lady!
> 
> Thank you so much.  Very Nice Review.


Hi !


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 24, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I hated ecostyler when I tried it.  I think I may try this especially since it's so cheap. I won't feel so bad if it doesn't work.


i think you'll like... i hated Eco as well, dreadful stuff lol... it was relegated to brow gel and funny enough i even bought a fresh jar for my brows lol


----------



## happycakes (Jun 24, 2016)

Let's see some hair pictures with this gel.


----------



## Zaz (Jun 24, 2016)

I hardly ever make it on this side anymore but I saw this thread and saw a tub at my grocery store. Tried it for a WnG and it came out pretty well. Gonna try it for a bun to see how well it lays my hair down but it seems like it would be awesome for that too 

eta
I apply a leave in first (Trader Joe's Nourish Spa for now) then rake/smooth it onto my hair. No other products or layering.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 25, 2016)

Y'all enticed me to order some! (product junkie in a  relapse).


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 25, 2016)

uofmpanther said:


> Y'all enticed me to order some! (product junkie in a  relapse).



 Please let us know how it works out for you!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 25, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Are y'all going to make me head back into Wal-Mart to pick up this feel? Lol



Ok so I finally break down and decide I'm going to get the gel after reading all the praises and now I can't find the stuff!

ALL the times I've seen that little green top and passed by it, now I'm actually checking for it and can't seem to find it. 

Why have y'all done this to me?!?!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 25, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> Let's see some hair pictures with this gel.



Ive showed these before but I will repost for this thread. I am relaxed, stretch for months, and wear ponytails daily. 

















@toaster I think you could use it just fine with your roller set hair. I use it on my flat ironed and blow dried hair all the time.


----------



## civic4800 (Jun 25, 2016)

Because of this thread, I picked this gel up 4 days ago...I'm hooked!  I'm 12 months into my transition and wasn't happy with eco and my edges.  Eco would lay my edges but they'd pop right up within an hour or two.  This wetline gel has my fuzzy edges laying down like a champ all day!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 26, 2016)

toaster said:


> Serious question: can you use gel or an edge product on hair that is rollerset? Will my edges revert if I put a little gel on them to get a smoother bun?





Chicoro said:


> It's wet, water-based. I think it will revert your roller set. It definitely reverts mine when heat straightened.




Well for me, I don't think I'd suffer reversion if I used a toothbrush or baby brush with it... Try it, can't hurt...
Or just apply it to your edges then put a scarf on snugly for a little while. It shouldn't revert.
Sometimes I just  lightly wet my frizzed or flyaway  edges with plain water and put a silk scarf on. works like a charm to smooth and straighten them... water is not totally the enemy even for straightened hair...


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jun 26, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> Well for me, I don't think I'd suffer reversion if I used a toothbrush or baby brush with it... Try it, can't hurt...
> Or just apply it to your edges then put a scarf on snugly for a little while. It shouldn't revert.
> Sometimes I just  lightly wet my frizzed or flyaway  edges with plain water and put a silk scarf on. works like a charm to smooth and straighten them... water is not totally the enemy even for straightened hair...



depends on hair type.  I can see someone in with type 3 or even silky 4a hair getting away with with water and gel on straightened hair but not cottony type 4a or 4b/4c


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 26, 2016)

Trying to get a good picture outside is harder than it looks.


----------



## VinaytheMrs (Jun 26, 2016)

I got a small jar and tried it today I noticed my cap is clear and not green. Either way I like my wash and go with my regular combination. My hair feels defined but not full or fluffy. It's already fine. Might try to layer it.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 26, 2016)

Finally found it sty Sally's, there might be something to this stuff. Tried it out in my bangs on the way home, great curl definition, for my hair 4a/b.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jun 26, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Finally found it sty Sally's, there might be something to this stuff. Tried it out in my bangs on the way home, great curl definition, for my hair 4a/b.


LOl you tried it on the way home??


----------



## beauti (Jun 27, 2016)

*My hair was still wet here. 
I always come back to this gel!
*


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 28, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> LOl you tried it on the way home??


 Yep, I was excited!

Here are the results btw wetline and eco.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jun 28, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Yep, I was excited!
> 
> Here are the results btw wetline and eco.


You're so pretty !


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmm I have this but I don't love it. I think I remember my wng frizzed up real fast with this ( as well as Eco) but I'm willing to try it again. I just never know what to pair it with. It gets white balls easy.

It does lay my edges down for days. Like literally glued to my head lol.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> _*depends on hair type*._  I can see someone in with type 3 or even silky 4a hair getting away with with water and gel on straightened hair but not cottony type 4a or 4b/4c






*100% agreed*.

My hair is different. People think my hair is 3A or whatever, (I hate hair typing), but my hair *acts* like 4a/b/c hair. My whole routine and techniques were created and developed because my hair responds to processes for more cottony, textured hair-which people tend to identify as " type 4 hair". With that stated, if I use Wetline on my straightened hair, it's over. 


I would just hate for someone to go through all the work it takes to get and prepare and style the hair from a roller set, then dab this on and mess up all that work.  

So, perhaps the middle ground suggestion would be to have people with straightened hair try this at the END of their hairstyle, when they are two weeks in or about to wash their hair. That way, IF the hair reverts, it doesn't impact your freshly done hair.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 28, 2016)

She used just oil and gel. This is how my hair usually ends up looking with wet line. 

I might use it today because I'm washing. I'll post pictures if I do.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2016)

Ooo weee! Look at these pictures in this thread. So pretty!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> She used just oil and gel. This is how my hair usually ends up looking with wet line.
> 
> *@Pokahontas,*
> I might use it today because I'm washing. I'll post pictures if I do.



@Pokahontas,
I hope you post your results so I can do this:


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Jun 28, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> *100% agreed*.
> 
> My hair is different. People think my hair is 3A or whatever, (I hate hair typing), but my hair *acts* like 4a/b/c hair. My whole routine and techniques were created and developed because my hair responds to processes for more cottony, textured hair-which people tend to identify as " type 4 hair". With that stated, if I use Wetline on my straightened hair, it's over.
> 
> ...




I'm the opposite.   I have 4a hair and most of the techniques (lco/loc methods, cowashing) and products/ingredients (shea butter) that are supposed to be holy grail for type  4 hair doesn't work for me.   

as for smoothing straightened edges I use products without water on dry hair after straightening  and tie them down with a scarf. Castor oil, mhc type 4 hair cream, royal crown hair dressing or oyin sugar berries pomade.  The secret to straight edges for me starts before I straighten. I smooth my edges with a soft brush and use a scarf and a little product to smooth them while my hair is still damp.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2016)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I'm the opposite.   I have 4a hair and most of the techniques (lco/loc methods, cowashing) and products/ingredients (shea butter) that are supposed to be holy grail for type  4 hair doesn't work for me.
> 
> as for smoothing straightened edges I use products without water on dry hair after straightening  and tie them down with a scarf. Castor oil, mhc type 4 hair cream, royal crown hair dressing or oyin sugar berries pomade.  The secret to straight edges for me starts before I straighten. *I smooth my edges with a soft brush and use a scarf and a little product to smooth them while my hair is still damp*.



Yep, I do the same, but on my natural hair. On straightened hair, I use hair greases and/or oil with no water, and tie them with a scarf as well. This all goes to show that our processes are not exactly the same. BUT the components of our processes are similar. It's like taking each thing, dumping it in one box and pulling out the pieces to build one's personal regimen. The pieces from which to choose are finite, but the ways to combine and mix and match are infinite.

Woo! All this posting I am doing is wearing me out, in a good way.


----------



## Zaz (Jun 28, 2016)

Update:
I tried it with a bun and success 

A little background info. I used to use Eco Styler when I lived in NY but after moving to Haiti I could never get a sleek bun anymore using the green or clear Eco. Not sure if it's more humid or what the deal is but it just stopped working to lay my hair down even if I tied it down with a scarf.
Used Wetline and it worked same as Eco Styler used to, my hair was smooth and shiny and layed without needing a scarf 

Now I need to go back to the store and buy like all the tubs  
This place is notorious for having something one day then suddenly discontinuing it for no reason


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm inspired, I have a jar I bought months back that I have yet to use. Lately I've been jonesing for a defined WnG and I'm hoping this will deliver for me! Thanks for the pics ladies! I'm hoping this makes my 4b coils pop.

What do yall think is the best approach to achieving the best definition/hangtime? Shampooing, cowashing or clay washing first? What leave-in are you using? (if any)

The lazy part of me just wants to use my old trusty pantene or herbal essences co-wash, condition, rinse out my conditioner like 80% and just go to town with layering on this gel, but I want to maximize my hangtime and definition.


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 28, 2016)

@APrayer4Hair 
Hey how do you keep your wng at night? By the next day my curls are squished out


----------



## Zaz (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm back, lol.
I managed to find a FB photo of my hair with an Eco bun vs the selfie I just took at my desk. Granted the first photo was after a hike but still:



 Olive oil Eco styler bun



 Wetline bun

My wash n go was nice but pretty much looked the same as any other gel. But I do like that the Wetline doesn't flake even when I play with my coils


----------



## SuchaLady (Jun 28, 2016)

Today's bun 

 
Y'all my hair wasnt even dry all the way in this pic but it's mostly laid  I washed this morning, applied some leave ins, lightly blow dried,  gelled up the perimeter and tied it down. These were the results after about 45 minutes. Edges are still wet but it's smooth!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 28, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> You're so pretty !



*blushes* aww thank you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 28, 2016)

Hair photos to me are like cookies to the Cookie Monster. I just can't get enough.

 In the voice of Cookie Monster, each time I come in this thread I say, "FOE-TOES"!

I love all these hair pictures in here!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 28, 2016)

Yall got me excited to take out these crochets! 

@BlackMasterPiece I'd suggest clay.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 28, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Yall got me excited to take out these crochets!
> 
> @BlackMasterPiece I'd suggest clay.


Yep just realized thats a necessity, thanks, just tried it a few mins ago on my back section after a co-wash/DC and my hair refused to clump at all, I tried eco on the row above it just to see if there would be a difference and it was the same story. Clay will be my next wash might just do the whole MHM shebang while I'm at it.

p.s. I just took down some kinky straight crochets myself lol


----------



## Honey Bee (Jun 28, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yep just realized thats a necessity, thanks, just tried it a few mins ago on my back section after a co-wash/DC and my hair refused to clump at all, I tried eco on the row above it just to see if there would be a difference and it was the same story. Clay will be my next wash* might just do the whole MHM shebang while I'm at it.*
> 
> p.s. I just took down some kinky straight crochets myself lol


You should! I find that the process closes the cuticle enough to get rid of any misc frizz that might wanna mess up a curl.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 28, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> You should! I find that the process closes the cuticle enough to get rid of any misc frizz that might wanna mess up a curl.


Yes looking forward to it!  I just need to gather a few more ingredients and I'll be ret' ta go. Can't wait to see my coils actually clump for once


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 28, 2016)

Couple of quick pics. Went to bed with my hair slightly damp. Woke up and my curls were quite crunchy and very shrunken but the curls look good and I love the volume. This is after some scrunching and fluffing. It's still a bit crunchy.


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> View attachment 365479 View attachment 365481 View attachment 365479 Couple of quick pics. Went to bed with my hair slightly damp. Woke up and my curls were quite crunchy and very shrunken but the curls look good and I love the volume. This is after some scrunching and fluffing. It's still a bit crunchy.



Thank you! Quite lovely!!!! As promised:
Your results:


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 29, 2016)

Zaz said:


> I'm back, lol.
> I managed to find a FB photo of my hair with an Eco bun vs the selfie I just took at my desk. Granted the first photo was after a hike but still:
> 
> 
> ...



@Zaz,
The shine, waves and the thickness!


----------



## OriginalBeauty (Jun 29, 2016)

This has been in my Amazon cart since I read this thread yesterday.  I'd like to use up the Fantantasia IC and Eco Argan I have before buying it.  I know I won't, though.

Thanks for sharing @ShredsofDignity 

Also, I agree that Mexican Magic would make a good username.


----------



## Daina (Jun 29, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Daina,
> I'm not sure. But I try to use the four indicators: Xtreme Wetline Gel Brand, Green top, Clear gel inside, "Professional"stamped on jar



@Chicoro, thanks!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 30, 2016)

I know posts are worthless without pics, but this post will just have to be worthless today....however, I finally used the gel on my entire head and yep, it's a winner. Waves, waves and more waves. My hair is very sleek. I think I like this better than ecostyler.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 30, 2016)

Bruh.

What is this magic???

I am slicked to the gods this morning, and its GREAT for braid outs. I added it to dry hair and my curls are in place. It leaves a firm but soft hold. No flakes in sight. I haven't washed my hair going on three weeks and my hair is slickity slick.

Only downside is it needs time to dry this air drying (at least for my lo-po hair ). I did it overnight and my hair was still a bit damp after sleeping on it for 10 hours. Otherwise, its definitely a keeper! Thank you @ShredsofDignity for the name drop!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

lucy said:


> I read this yesterday and bought it on my way home, and my hair is full of flakes today.  I did use a mizani leave in underneath, and did not have a fresh wash n go, so there was product on my hair already.   Im going to wash my hair tonight, but Im afraid to try it again before the weekend.


Don't be scurred..clean hair and leave in does matter. It's not the wetline though. oOh my goodness I tried it for my first wash n go and my hair is holding up extremely well since Monday ..this stuff rocks!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Ok so I just finished a wng with this and so far so good. No flakes in sight. I used oyin hair dew underneath.


Yass sis!! This gel is phenomenal..wait for your 2nd,3rd, 4th day hair still defined and more importantly soft....they ain't ready!


----------



## lucy (Jun 30, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Don't be scurred..clean hair and leave in does matter. It's not the wetline, oh my goodness I tried it for my first wash n go and my hair is holding yup extremely well since Monday ..this stuff rocks!



Youve got my attention.  Im trying it tomorrow night when i get home.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jun 30, 2016)

Update: So a couple hours later and my hair has fully dried. This gel has the same  effect of glycerin on my hair. My hair is super soft to the touch but bouncy with defined ringlets.

Dare I say this is better than KCCC and my staple Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue. I will need to purchase another tub of this stuff! Next time, I'll add some oil and see what it do.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 30, 2016)

I got it yesterday and it smells so good. I will try it tonight. I am doing two French braids for the party tonigjt and am 50-11 weeks post.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> Let's see some hair pictures with this gel.


LOL...right! My avi has the first day wash-n-go results and attached is 4th day.  I used Cantu shea butter curling blah blah...no oil to avoid frizzies. Hair is soft and moveable. At night I band in 3 to stretch. This WILL be my go to summer style along with puffs. No more twistsouts!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucie said:


> I got it yesterday and it smells so good. I will try it tonight. I am doing two French braids for the party tonigjt and am 50-11 weeks post.


It does smell great. The morning I did my wash-n-go, I walked down the hall of my office and a co-worker was like "you smell so good" I knew it was the globs of gel since I forgot to apply my body oil. 4 days later and the fragrance has faded


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Ok so I finally break down and decide I'm going to get the gel after reading all the praises and now I can't find the stuff!
> 
> ALL the times I've seen that little green top and passed by it, now I'm actually checking for it and can't seem to find it.
> 
> Why have y'all done this to me?!?!


I tried Krogers,CVS, Walgreens and Sallys..all its small known spots and nothing after the 3rd day...had to go to Wal-Mart..in the lotion isle with the Hispanic sprays, creams etc..boom! picked up 2 jars for 3.99


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

civic4800 said:


> Because of this thread, I picked this gel up 4 days ago...I'm hooked!  I'm 12 months into my transition and wasn't happy with eco and my edges.  Eco would lay my edges but they'd pop right up within an hour or two.  This wetline gel has my fuzzy edges laying down like a champ all day!


Yay! Xtreme is alladat..lets burn Eco Styler...i have 2 jars


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jun 30, 2016)

I used this for a wash and go and although I got really good definition my hair is a bit crunchy.  This is to be expected because I haven't met a gel yet that didn't cause crunch on my hair.  I'm going to dilute  it next time to see if that helps.  Otherwise this gel is just a good as my other more expensive favs.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Yep just realized thats a necessity, thanks, just tried it a few mins ago on my back section after a co-wash/DC and my hair refused to clump at all, I tried eco on the row above it just to see if there would be a difference and it was the same story. Clay will be my next wash might just do the whole MHM shebang while I'm at it.
> 
> p.s. I just took down some kinky straight crochets myself lol


*ETA* every head of hair is different, I'm just too hype right now to have read your reply correctly

That's what I thought initally but my 4bc coils started popping like pop corn!! I just did a regla DC. Applied leav-in (no definition) just puffy, then applied the gel BAM! all the definition my head had to offer..


----------



## lindseyerinc (Jun 30, 2016)

I retwisted midweek with just this gel and omg softness and definition!!!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 30, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> LOL...right! My avi has the first day wash-n-go results and attached is 4th day.  I used Cantu shea butter curling blah blah...no oil to avoid frizzies. Hair is soft and moveable. At night I band in 3 to stretch. This WILL be my go to summer style along with puffs. No more twistsouts!



@MizzBFly,

MAGNIFICENT results!


----------



## Chicoro (Jun 30, 2016)

lindseyerinc said:


> I retwisted midweek with just this gel and omg softness and definition!!!



@lindseyerinc,
Gorgeous skin and hair, looking like a photo out of a magazine!


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 30, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> It does smell great. The morning I did my wash-n-go, I walked down the hall of my office and a co-worker was like "you smell so good" I knew it was the globs of gel since I forgot to apply my body oil. 4 days later and the fragrance has faded


I never smell wet line in my hair. It smells really good in jar but I never actually smell it on my hair. Wish I did.


----------



## Vshanell (Jun 30, 2016)

I haven't seen this much action in a hair thread in years! lol. I do love it. Feels like old times.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't seen this much action in a hair thread in years! lol. I do love it. Feels like old times.


...this wetline has me like


----------



## Virtuosa (Jun 30, 2016)

I love the women here but most of the products commmonly recommemded don't work for me, Lol.  This gel works for me. I use with water or on wet hair. I haven't tried it on dry hair yet but it does have a way of reactivating with water. Black Jesus is great. I know what happens to products like this and even though I don't like having a large stash of hair products I'm considering buying 2 of the extra large tubs to store.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I'm not going to keep bothering you good people but I'm impressed. I actually got 2nd day hair. Today I lightly spritzed with water and used my Q-redew (forgot I had this thing) to refresh curls.


I want q redew


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 30, 2016)

Virtuosa said:


> I love the women here but most of the products commmonly recommemded don't work for me, Lol.  This gel works for me. I use with water or on wet hair. I haven't tried it on dry hair yet but it does have a way of reactivating with water. Black Jesus is great. I know what happens to products like this and even though I don't like having a large stash of hair products I'm considering buying 2 of the extra large tubs to store.


I'm not shamed, I bought 2 initally and will buy 2 more tomorrow


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 30, 2016)

SuchaLady said:


> So y'all gone talk about my favorite gel and not tag me? No loyalty.


I went on a hunt today for it. I got rid of my Ecostyler.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 30, 2016)

I did two French braids and my edges are laid! 

I'd like to thank @ShredsofDignity for sharing your hair blessings with us! I'd like to thank Amazon for free two-day shipping. I'd also like to thank the ladies for their encouragement and hair porn, I mean pictures.


----------



## Lucie (Jun 30, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> I tried Krogers,CVS, Walgreens and Sallys..all its small known spots and nothing after the 3rd day...had to go to Wal-Mart..in the lotion isle with the Hispanic sprays, creams etc..boom! picked up 2 jars for 3.99



Yas!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't seen this much action in a hair thread in years! lol. I do love it. Feels like old times.


IKR  so glad i started this thread. It's so cheap anyone can afford to try it.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 1, 2016)

Lucie said:


> I did two French braids and my edges are laid!
> 
> I'd like to thank @ShredsofDignity for sharing your hair blessings with us! I'd like to thank Amazon for free two-day shipping. I'd also like to thank the ladies for their encouragement and hair porn, I mean pictures.


Yayyyyy!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 1, 2016)

Virtuosa said:


> *I love the women here but most of the products commmonly recommemded don't work for me, Lol.*  This gel works for me. I use with water or on wet hair. I haven't tried it on dry hair yet but it does have a way of reactivating with water. Black Jesus is great. I know what happens to products like this and even though I don't like having a large stash of hair products I'm considering buying 2 of the extra large tubs to store.



I know the feeling , most  products out there do not work for me. I've learned not to give up though because eventually I always find things that wow me but it's very rare. When something works it's a shocker . My hair really hates most things applied to it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 1, 2016)

200 posts!


----------



## demlew (Jul 1, 2016)

I bought it at Target and I really like it! I'm relaxed and had been using ORS and Mizani edge controls, but they left my hair greasy. I keep touching my hair because it feels awesome. Plus, this vat should last awhile.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 1, 2016)

A few days later. Holding up well


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 1, 2016)

Attached is the Wetline effect on my hair, both wet and dry. I'm super weary of super cheap products, but if this has no major side effects, I'm done with KCCC and Miss Jessie's. The wet photo does it no justice. If only you can see how each and every one of my curls are super defined and laid. No flyaways. Jeezus.


----------



## niknik253 (Jul 1, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> LOL...right! My avi has the first day wash-n-go results and attached is 4th day.  I used Cantu shea butter curling blah blah...no oil to avoid frizzies. Hair is soft and moveable. At night I band in 3 to stretch. This WILL be my go to summer style along with puffs. No more twistsouts!


I LOOOVE YOUR HAIR. The thickness is amazing! I was able to find a 72oz Jar from this latin grocery store near my house!


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 1, 2016)

DanitheBee said:


> @APrayer4Hair
> Hey how do you keep your wng at night? By the next day my curls are squished out


 

I sleep in a satin bonnet and re-wet/re-steam daily. I haven't mastered (successful) pineappling either


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

niknik253 said:


> I LOOOVE YOUR HAIR. The thickness is amazing! I was able to find a 72oz Jar from this latin grocery store near my house!


 thank you...it's really dense & I never thought I could get these results. Please show us your style when done whether washngo, twist out, sleek bun etc.. We're craving pics


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> A few days later. Holding up well


Lovely..Im on 5th day hair touched up a bit more gel in the front because Hubby keeps touching and fluffing
...I never, ever thought I could obtain this style, especially for so long & with softness.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

Lucie said:


> I did two French braids and my edges are laid!
> 
> I'd like to thank @ShredsofDignity for sharing your hair blessings with us! I'd like to thank Amazon for free two-day shipping. I'd also like to thank the ladies for their encouragement and hair porn, I mean pictures.


Here's your award..you forgot to thank Mom's for that luscious mane.


----------



## Lucie (Jul 1, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Here's your award..you forgot to thank Mom's for that luscious mane.



LOL, and dad! Well... even though he's bald.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Attached is the Wetline effect on my hair, both wet and dry. I'm super weary of super cheap products, but if this has no major side effects, I'm done with KCCC and Miss Jessie's. The wet photo does it no justice. If only you can see how each and every one of my curls are super defined and laid. No flyaways. Jeezus.


It's so shiny that's also what I like about wet line no other gel has done that alone. Oil is always a requirement.


----------



## nirel333 (Jul 1, 2016)

beauti said:


> *My hair was still wet here.
> I always come back to this gel!*


If you don't mind me asking, what products other than wetline did you use? My hair texture and length is identical to yours when wet and I want to try wash and go's this summer but I can never get it to last more than a day..


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> I sleep in a satin bonnet and re-wet/re-steam daily. I haven't mastered (successful) pineappling either


Pineapple does not work for me but I watched a YouTube tutorial by 
*hi-imcurrentlyobsessed* nightime routine and my hair falls down extremely well


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 1, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I went on a hunt today for it. I got rid of my Ecostyler.


Let Ecostyler burn


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 1, 2016)

Eight pages.  Adds Wetline Xtreme with green cap to list of items to buy and try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2016)

Picked up my 33.5oz of Clear Professional Xtreme Wetline Gel, Green Top.

@shawnyblazes
Thank you for the tip.  We were discussing this prior to this particular thread.


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> A few days later. Holding up well


Wow still nice!


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 1, 2016)

This was my hair after it fully dried:


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 1, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> It's so shiny that's also what I like about wet line no other gel has done that alone. Oil is always a requirement.



This stuff is definitely crack for my hair...lol! My frizz-less curls are still in tact, 12 hours later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2016)

@Rastafarai 
Beautiful Results!


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 1, 2016)

Love this thread


----------



## Lucie (Jul 1, 2016)

Are you ladies all natural?


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 1, 2016)

@Lucie I'm transitioning. I just bought the gel. I think I will test it on my nape first since that part is natural already.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2016)

So of course I had to go to Sally's and buy this.  This is probably my fifth attempt at trying to do a wash n go. I really like this gel. I'll be using it to perfect my wash n gos this summer.


----------



## Virtuosa (Jul 1, 2016)

Amazon Prime has the 77oz jar for $14.95. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00505TE52/ref=twister_B013JBBA6Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2016)

I purchased 3 clear Wetline gels, 2 blue, 1 Reaction, and 1 black jar of the Wetline gel as well just to try them out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Let Ecostyler burn


Yeah I finally got hip to what it was doing to my hair. It gave me the style and shine I needed, but just too much protein and was causing major dryness. A lot of products weren't working for me, due to that.


----------



## CoveredGirl (Jul 2, 2016)

.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Yeah I finally got hip to what it was doing to my hair. It gave me the style and shine I needed, but just too much protein and was causing major dryness. A lot of products weren't working for me, due to that.


Well at least you got shine, my hair was dull whether using the argan oil or olive oil one & forget using a leave in, had me walking around with flakes.
....my sister on the hand, uses the krystal clear version and she says her hair is soft and I do see it's shiny.
....the product junky side of me is interested in their pink top and the curl and waves version tho


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

Lucie said:


> Are you ladies all natural?


3yrs in Oct.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

Virtuosa said:


> Amazon Prime has the 77oz jar for $14.95.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00505TE52/ref=twister_B013JBBA6Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



Good Find!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> So of course I had to go to Sally's and buy this.  This is probably my fifth attempt at trying to do a wash n go. I really like this gel. I'll be using it to perfect my wash n gos this summer.
> View attachment 365767 View attachment 365769


Look at all that shine


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Well at least you got shine, my hair was dull whether using the argan oil or olive oil one & forget using a leave in, had me walking around with flakes.
> ....my sister on the hand, uses the krystal clear version and she says her soft and I do see it's shiny.
> ....the product junky side of me is interested in their pink top and the curl and waves version tho
> 
> View attachment 365777 View attachment 365779


I haven't tried the pink, but I tried the custard for my daughter. It was ok.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> So of course I had to go to Sally's and buy this.  This is probably my fifth attempt at trying to do a wash n go. I really like this gel. I'll be using it to perfect my wash n gos this summer.
> View attachment 365767 View attachment 365769


Look at my boo's hair! Ok ok, so how does this gel make your hair feel? Is it like KCC?


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I haven't tried the pink, but I tried the custard for my daughter. It was ok.


Was it not defined?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2016)

@xu93texas



That's all I got.  Very Nice.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Look at my boo's hair! Ok ok, so how does this gel make your hair feel? Is it like KCC?



Hey lady!!  This gel is a winner! It goes on really smooth and my hair doesn't have that hard, crunchy feel.  It's weird, my curls are defined and my hair feels soft!

I've only tried the KCKT leave in. I haven't used the KCCC.  But, I do have a big tub of ECO Argan oil gel that I was using. I quickly threw that in my giveaway box.  I will be purchasing another tub of this this weekend.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I got.  Very Nice.



Thanks T! Do you have this gel in your stash?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Was it not defined?


She has a lot of hair, so I was using it for her ponytail twists and to smooth edges


----------



## qchelle (Jul 2, 2016)

Still loving this stuff. I've never done so many consistent washngos lol. This will be my 3rd one today. My hair takes about 24hrs to dry. Once it's mostly dry, I stretch it out by braiding it. The coils still hold and it's really soft. Then I just wear it like this until I wash it again. 

And the most amazing part: no flakes when I play/pull on my hair  and no breakage either! I think I may actually retain length this summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> *Thanks T! Do you have this gel in your stash?*



@xu93texas 
Yassss.....just placed an order for a 33.5oz Jar.  Clear.Xtreme.Wetline.Professional.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

Now my hair tangles with gel, but I don't do the shingle method. Will that work better for me to smooth and rake the gel in to avoid tangles and knots?


----------



## GGsKin (Jul 2, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> Now my hair tangles with gel, but I don't do the shingle method. Will that work better for me to smooth and rake the gel in to avoid tangles and knots?



Works for me.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jul 2, 2016)

It's not playing well with two of my favorite leave ins Cantu, and taliji walid. But, I was playing around and did a cornrow last night, the braid out was so beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> It's not playing well with two of my favorite leave ins Cantu, and taliji walid. But, I was playing around and did a cornrow last night, the braid out was so beautiful!


What gels worked well with those?


----------



## VivaMac (Jul 2, 2016)

To answer the OP, this gel is the kind of voodoo, that makes my mom say my wash and go is pretty and I should wear like that more often, voodoo indeed,last time I was visiting and did a wash and go, she asked if I am going out the house like that. Lol


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 2, 2016)

It's getting bigger but I love it. Wetline for the win!


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 2, 2016)

I have this gel but I get crunchy hair with it.  I am going to still play around and maybe do like the video someone posted and add oil to my hair after the gel.  Or try the loc method. The shine is redic!  My mom thought my hair was still wet.  Ok off to the shower.  lol


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 2, 2016)

VivaMac said:


> To answer the OP, this gel is the kind of voodoo, that makes my mom say my wash and go is pretty and I should wear like that more often, voodoo indeed,last time I was visiting and did a wash and go, she asked if I am going out the house like that. Lol


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> Attached is the Wetline effect on my hair, both wet and dry. I'm super weary of super cheap products, but if this has no major side effects, I'm done with KCCC and Miss Jessie's. The wet photo does it no justice. If only you can see how each and every one of my curls are super defined and laid. No flyaways. Jeezus.


How did you use it @Rastafarai? Did you use products under it? Oil? leave-in? etc?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

VivaMac said:


> To answer the OP, this gel is the kind of voodoo, that makes my mom say my wash and go is pretty and I should wear like that more often, voodoo indeed,last time I was visiting and did a wash and go, she asked if I am going out the house like that. Lol


This was funny @VivaMac


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok, so I used the gel for my bun. I used it all over my head. It did start to turn white, but I think that's because I already have product in my hair. I'll have to try it again when my hair doesn't have product in it, or at least a light leave in.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

qchelle said:


> Still loving this stuff. I've never done so many consistent washngos lol. This will be my 3rd one today. My hair takes about 24hrs to dry. Once it's mostly dry, I stretch it out by braiding it. The coils still hold and it's really soft. Then I just wear it like this until I wash it again.
> 
> And the most amazing part: no flakes when I play/pull on my hair  and no breakage either! I think I may actually retain length this summer


Yes..taking avantage the summer growth sprout. I forsee great length soon


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 2, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> It's not playing well with two of my favorite leave ins Cantu, and taliji walid. But, I was playing around and did a cornrow last night, the braid out was so beautiful!


Sorry it's not working...I used the Cantu curling cream w/ no problem. May I suggest diluting the Cantu with warm water since it sounds like you may have white residue?


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> How did you use it @Rastafarai? Did you use products under it? Oil? leave-in? etc?



Yes, a dollop of Kj Naturals Jamaican jelly.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 2, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> It's not playing well with two of my favorite leave ins Cantu, and taliji walid. But, I was playing around and did a cornrow last night, the braid out was so beautiful!


Wetline is hard to pair up. I tried it a few weeks ago with cantu curl activator cream (or was that with Eco styler, I can't even remember) and it got white. I had to wash it out. Kinky Curly Knot Today does well with it from what I remember. For this wng that I posted I used Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and it did very well.


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 2, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Wetline is hard to pair up. I tried it a few weeks ago with cantu curl activator cream (or was that with Eco styler, I can't even remember) and it got white. I had to wash it out. Kinky Curly Knot Today does well with it from what I remember. For this wng that I posted I used Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and it did very well.



@Pokahontas -Cantu don't mix well with no gel. When mixed it turns white mess. 

I found this gel on my product junky stash.  I need to try it.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 2, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Wetline is hard to pair up. I tried it a few weeks ago with cantu curl activator cream (or was that with Eco styler, I can't even remember) and it got white. I had to wash it out. Kinky Curly Knot Today does well with it from what I remember. For this wng that I posted I used Shea Moisture JBCO leave in and it did very well.


The SM leave in is the one I use. It smells so good


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jul 2, 2016)

@flyygirlll2  gosh you are really pretty.  Ok nothing further to add.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 2, 2016)

Did another wng with wetline BAE 
This time I used less product and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 2, 2016)

SouthernStunner said:


> @flyygirlll2  gosh you are really pretty.  Ok nothing further to add.


I concur


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 2, 2016)

If anyone lives in Chicago and got the gel from there please tell me where you got it from?!!


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you @SouthernStunner @Aggie


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 2, 2016)

xu93texas said:


> So of course I had to go to Sally's and buy this.  This is probably my fifth attempt at trying to do a wash n go. I really like this gel. I'll be using it to perfect my wash n gos this summer.
> View attachment 365767 View attachment 365769



Very, very nice!


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2016)

natural2008 said:


> @Pokahontas -Cantu don't mix well with no gel. When mixed it turns white mess.
> 
> I found this gel on my product junky stash.  I need to try it.


I found a good pair for it last summer but I can't remember if it was Eco or wet line.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow this is the wng that never ends. I decided not to wash today just remoisturize so I did and added more gel. My curls look really good and fresh. I won't bombard with any more pics lol


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 3, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I found a good pair for it last summer but I can't remember if it was Eco or wet line.



@Pokahontas - I tried cantu with Eco and girrrrl it was a mess.  It was like looking at a science experiment as little white balls began to form in the little container I mixed the two together in. I said oooh never gain. I need to use up my cantu though.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 3, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Wow this is the wng that never ends. I decided not to wash today just remoisturize so I did and added more gel. My curls look really good and fresh. *I won't bombard with any more pics lol*



Whaaaaat? Quit playing @Pokahontas.  Ain't nobody got time for your games. Post them pichas. This is a civil, kind, gentle thread. You don't want none of this. Let me remind you of 4 important rules:


Don't feed after midnight.
No bright light.
Don't get wet.
*Never, ever mention pictures and then NOT post them.**
*If you don't abide by these rules this is coming to this thread:*

***Rules are listed in descending order of importance with #4 being most important.

For now, I'm going to keep typing and remain sweet. And don't nobody talk about my fuchsia robe, in EITHER picture. You still got time.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm laughing too hard . You are too funny


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 3, 2016)

natural2008 said:


> @Pokahontas - I tried cantu with Eco and girrrrl it was a mess.  It was like looking at a science experiment as little white balls began to form in the little container I mixed the two together in. I said oooh never gain. I need to use up my cantu though.


Oh no. I had the same thing. I think it's coming back to me that it was wetline that I paired with Cantu and it did well. That Eco


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 3, 2016)

natural2008 said:


> @Pokahontas -Cantu don't mix well with no gel. When mixed it turns white mess.
> 
> I found this gel on my product junky stash.  I need to try it.


- don't sleep on the Cantu coconut curling cream, I used it on 3 heads yesterday of various textures, paired with wetline and all came out fab..the white residue cleared when dried.


----------



## natural2008 (Jul 3, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> - don't sleep on the Cantu coconut curling cream, I used it on 3 heads yesterday of various textures, paired with wetline and all came out fab..the white residue cleared when dried.



Sounds like the cantu doesn't mix well with Eco @Pokahontas up also said cantu is good with wetline.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 3, 2016)

SlimPickinz said:


> The SM leave in is the one I use. It smells so good


SM has soo many lines, which one do you use?  I have the coconut hibiscus but I haven't paired with wetline yet.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 3, 2016)

natural2008 said:


> Sounds like the cantu doesn't mix well with Eco @Pokahontas up also said cantu is good with wetline.


Missed that update, thanks!


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 3, 2016)

Hopping on this bandwagon, headed to feel beauty supply and got the 17oz so I'm going to experiment today.


----------



## rileypak (Jul 3, 2016)

My 35 ounce jar has arrived. I'll be playing with it at some point


----------



## ava2 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks to everyone and this thread.  #priceless
It's mind numbing trying to figure out what will be worth the purchase, what products work well together, for what hair type... And don't go to the Shea Moisture aisle  I didn't know that many words can go into a product title. Not today.



MizzBFly said:


> - don't sleep on the *Cantu coconut curling cream*, I used it on 3 heads yesterday of various textures, *paired with wetline* and all came out fab..the white residue cleared when dried.



Sold! I just picked up both.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2016)

*I finally bought and used:

Wetline Xtreme Professional Styling Gel *(*Clear*) This really does have all the shine raved about by everyone who talks about it. I used it over Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker and a tiny bit of oil over the top for softness.

*Wetline Xtreme Reaction Gels in (clear and in black).* I found that the clear Reaction had more shine than the black but the black had a much more amazing hold (I'll use the black one as an edge control gel). Also they didn't dry quite as shiny or as soft as the original clear gel with the green top but after adding some light butter and oil combo on top, they were perfectly soft and shiny. 

I have not yet tried the one in blue jar so stay tuned. I didn't purchase the green gel but I just might still get it just for comparison. The WX (clear) Reaction Gel made my curls pop like crazy, I'm keeping that one too.

I have to admit though that this is by far the best styling gel on this side of heaven for my hair.

*The definition of my curls was poppin' better than popcorn in a microwave oven. 
*
Oh and can I say - NO FLAKES WHATSOEVER! I slept on it and woke up quite surprised at this. I am pleased, I am pleased indeed!

I* it a lot *.


----------



## beauti (Jul 3, 2016)

nirel333 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what products other than wetline did you use? My hair texture and length is identical to yours when wet and I want to try wash and go's this summer but I can never get it to last more than a day..


*@nirel333 I used a mixture of water and glycerin as my leave in followed by sweet almond oil to seal it in. I've also used suave coconut conditioner as a leave in with no problems. Hth*


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 3, 2016)

Anyone here use one of those hooded dryers to dry their wash & go?


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 3, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> SM has soo many lines, which one do you use?  I have the coconut hibiscus but I haven't paired with wetline yet.


The jbco that Poca mentioned. That's the only product besides the dry oil that I like. The rest is crap.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2016)

I thought I'd post some pics and here goes:


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Anyone here use one of those hooded dryers to dry their wash & go?


I don't but many people do it this way. There is a video of one that was posted in this thread at maybe page 1-3, I can't remember which. You can do it though.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 3, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Anyone here use one of those hooded dryers to dry their wash & go?


I haven't got this gel yet but I sit under my hooded dryer all the time with my wash n goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2016)

Aggie said:


> *I thought I'd post some pics and here goes:*



@Aggie 
Beautiful.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 3, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I haven't got this gel yet but I sit under my hooded dryer all the time with my wash n goes.



Thanks for the response, I'll have to add a hooded dryer to my list. I'm too lazy to diffuse.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 3, 2016)

**ran into Dollar Tree for for foil and hair ties, there I found....drum roll pleeeease!!

This one has no pathenol nor aloe vera= soft hold without a leave-in nor moisturizer? It must, we shall see. I bought 2 but 1 is for my sister who I've brought over from the Eco krystal clear wagon


----------



## Aggie (Jul 3, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> **ran into Dollar Tree for for foil and hair ties, there I found....drum roll pleeeease!!
> 
> This one has no pathenol nor aloe vera= soft hold without a leave-in nor moisturizer? It must, we shall see. I bought 2 but 1 is for my sister who I've brought over from the Eco krystal clear wagon


Good luck. Let us know if it works well for you.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 3, 2016)

has anyone tried this with the Dickey method (re-wetting hair after applying gel)? This is the only way I'm able to do a successful wash and go.

And another thing.  That's why I don't come on this side of the board any more... yall have me running to the store buying up the place.  But I promise if I don't have to spend 30 dollars for KCCC any more and can use this gel I'll be happy as a clam!

Oh, and whoever posted the link to the 14 dollar tub on Amazon.... thanks because I just purchased the last one they had in stock


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 4, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> **ran into Dollar Tree for for foil and hair ties, there I found....drum roll pleeeease!!
> 
> This one has no pathenol nor aloe vera= soft hold without a leave-in nor moisturizer? It must, we shall see. I bought 2 but 1 is for my sister who I've brought over from the Eco krystal clear wagon




I hated this. I threw it away


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 4, 2016)

bellatiamarie said:


> has anyone tried this with the Dickey method (re-wetting hair after applying gel)? This is the only way I'm able to do a successful wash and go.
> 
> And another thing.  That's why I don't come on this side of the board any more... yall have me running to the store buying up the place.  But I promise if I don't have to spend 30 dollars for KCCC any more and can use this gel I'll be happy as a clam!
> 
> Oh, and whoever posted the link to the 14 dollar tub on Amazon.... thanks because I just purchased the last one they had in stock


Not on the first set but I've rewetted on yesterday and today. I'll be on my 7th day wash-n-go tomorrow,  but I'll I'll be doing my deep conditioning tomorrow.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 4, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> I hated this. I threw it away


Do you like the original?


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 4, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Anyone here use one of those hooded dryers to dry their wash & go?



I've only air dried.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 4, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Do you like the original?



Never tried the original but I can tell the texture is different. FYI this gel actually has no connection to wetline, so the gel that's the topic of this thread is not the original to the dollar tree one. It's a gel dollar tree came out with. Not the same brand or anything. This is discussed on the first page of the thread.

They don't sell this product in dollar tree


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 4, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> **ran into Dollar Tree for for foil and hair ties, there I found....drum roll pleeeease!!
> 
> This one has no pathenol nor aloe vera= soft hold without a leave-in nor moisturizer? It must, we shall see. I bought 2 but 1 is for my sister who I've brought over from the Eco krystal clear wagon


This one is the dud, honey. It's not the real wetline. I was tricked and it worked horribly for me.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 4, 2016)

@Aggie how did you get that look? It's beautiful.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jul 4, 2016)

The Wetline gel plays really nicely with APB leave-in conditioners. I'm afraid to pair it with the Pineapple Curling Custard though - I might try the combo on a teeny piece of hair


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 4, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Never tried the original but I can tell the texture is different. FYI this gel actually has no connection to wetline, so the gel that's the topic of this thread is not the original to the dollar tree one. It's a gel dollar tree came out with. Not the same brand or anything. This is discussed on the first page of the thread.
> 
> They don't sell this product in dollar tree


Hmm...it say a by wetline on the packaging, smells the same and is made in Mexico just like the Xtreme I've been using. Welp,  if it sucks I only spent $1.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2016)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> @Aggie how did you get that look? It's beautiful.


@Bunnyhaslonghair

I used it over Camille Rose Natural Curl Maker on wet hair (section by section) and a tiny bit of oil over the top for softness, all the while keeping it all pulled back with my fingers into a bun. Once it was in the bun, I smooth a little more gel on top, then a little oil for shine. Eco never accomplish this look for me.

I can see that using this method would be perfect for a twist out. Shine city


----------



## SuchaLady (Jul 4, 2016)

Not as laid as day one but girls, this is after an entire day out yesterday in 100 degree GA weather and full humidity. It really is magic


----------



## King of Sorrow (Jul 4, 2016)

This product didn't work for my wash and go.

I had used the last of my staple leave-in on Saturday morning so I stopped in a beauty supply store to buy the Wetline to try out. I used it like I use my other products: I spread a dollop of the stuff between my palms, scrunched it into and smoothed it over detangled and dripping wet hair, shook my head to separate the clumps, and let it air dry. Although my hair was shiny and defined when it dried, it was also dry, crunchy, stiff, and full of tangles. I tried scrunching it to remove the cast, running my hands back and forth over my hair and sleeping on it to make it softer but nothing doing. 

In the store I had been tempted to buy the biggest size for $6 but, wisely, bought the smallest size for $1.49 instead. I had also purchased another one of of my go-to products in case it didn't work out. My hands are always in my hair so definition with touchability are very important to me and this was just no fun to touch. I'm happy with my staple products, especially with how they work on their own, don't require layering other products, and minimize tangling in between detangling sessions. I just wanted something that would be easier on the pocket.

I'll try it one more time next weekend and use less of it, but it's not looking like a winner.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 4, 2016)

Final day wearing this washngo. Today is wash day but my curls are still on point, a lil' fuzzy but my edges are slick. If it wasn't for routine I'll would keep it.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 4, 2016)

Used the gel last night and I love it. Used with (alot of) oyin hair dew and no flakes at all. I have to master the technique but I'm sold so far. I'm going to pass this 17oz container onto my cousin so she can try it.. Found the 77oz in another bss store for $8 so I'm set for this year and probably the next..


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 4, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Used the gel last night and I love it. Used with (alot of) oyin hair dew and no flakes at all. I have to master the technique but I'm sold so far. I'm going to pass this 17oz container onto my cousin so she can try it.. Found the 77oz in another bss store for $8 so I'm set for this year and probably the next..


 77oz..whoa!! It's like Christmas when you find a staple product tho.


----------



## niknik253 (Jul 5, 2016)

Virtuosa said:


> Amazon Prime has the 77oz jar for $14.95.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00505TE52/ref=twister_B013JBBA6Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


This is the size I got for 6.95 at my local latin grocery store


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 5, 2016)

I ordered this on Monday it should be here tomorrow. I will post pictures it I decide to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 5, 2016)

Went to a BBQ on Sunday for a friend's birthday, only photo I have of my Wetline WnG. Don't mind the silly hat, bought them for my dog's birthday then fronted like I bought them for my friend and brought the rest to the party


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 5, 2016)

werenumber2 said:


> The Wetline gel plays really nicely with APB leave-in conditioners. I'm afraid to pair it with the Pineapple Curling Custard though - I might try the combo on a teeny piece of hair


The spray leave ins? Yea be careful with wetline and custardy type stuff. 

I tried As I Am leave in on my bang that I refreshed and it worked well.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 5, 2016)

I finally washed today. Did the same process as the last time but it's sooooo humid here right now I can feel my hair swelling as I'm sitting outside.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jul 5, 2016)

@Zaz, don't worry about the hat . It isn't silly at all and matches well with your dress (which I loovveee!). Great WNG, btw!!


----------



## Zaz (Jul 5, 2016)

Rastafarai said:


> @Zaz, don't worry about the hat . It isn't silly at all and matches well with your dress (which I loovveee!). Great WNG, btw!!


Thanks!  It's actually a bikini.
http://www.yanvalou.com/collections...of-paradise-deep-sea-reversible-halter-bikini




ETA I originally edited my body out because I'm making this awkward pose.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 6, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Final day wearing this washngo. Today is wash day but my curls are still on point, a lil' fuzzy but my edges are slick. If it wasn't for routine I'll would keep it.



@MizzBFly, you iz fly! I will take that flawlessly beautiful skin you have! Thank you very much! The hair is really cute, too.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 6, 2016)

Zaz said:


> Thanks!  It's actually a bikini.
> http://www.yanvalou.com/collections...of-paradise-deep-sea-reversible-halter-bikini
> 
> 
> ...




I've seen images of unicorns captured in misty clearings, standing by natural running water, in the company of 1 or 2 other unicorns. But I've never seen one posing with a bottle of juice/drink in front of  a pool. That is, not until you posted this photo. Thanks for sharing this first of its kind unicorn sighting photo. It's much appreciated! I knew it. Unicorns are real. They do exist.

@Zaz, Your lovely hair style is thick, black and full! Also, you need to share your flat tummy tips with us. You look great in that cute bikini. All looks good, including the hat and pose.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 6, 2016)

Have any of you used the gel for a set?


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2016)

I didn't like my wng this time. Gosh I hope this wasn't a fluke. I think it was the high humidity. I might do it over again today.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 6, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @MizzBFly, you iz fly! I will take that flawlessly beautiful skin you have! Thank you very much! The hair is really cute, too.


...thanks! I've been on here 3 years and I feel at home sharing with you ladies. The uplifting, motivating and just positive vibes keeps me a LHCF alum fo' life!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 6, 2016)

@MizzBFly thanks for the tip about the blogger!! I love my wng but fell off because I didn't like how hard it was to keep over the week. Her whole wng technique makes sense &  looks amazing!
........Annnnnnnnd I bought the gel. Gonna try it tomorrow.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 6, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> I've seen images of unicorns captured in misty clearings, standing by natural running water, in the company of 1 or 2 other unicorns. But I've never seen one posing with a bottle of juice/drink in front of  a pool. That is, not until you posted this photo. Thanks for sharing this first of its kind unicorn sighting photo. It's much appreciated! I knew it. Unicorns are real. They do exist.
> 
> @Zaz, Your lovely hair style is thick, black and full! Also, you need to share your flat tummy tips with us. You look great in that cute bikini. All looks good, including the hat and pose.



Thank you 
I run 3 miles a day, about 4 times a week, some of it uphill. I try to watch what I eat and have a fairly balanced diet of protein, veggies and whole grain carbs and drink plenty of water.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 6, 2016)

Zaz said:


> Thank you
> I run 3 miles a day, about 4 times a week, some of it uphill. I try to watch what I eat and have a fairly balanced diet of protein, veggies and whole grain carbs and drink plenty of water.



@Zaz,
Thank you, L'il Unicorn!

Me: Mile 1

Me: Mile 2

Me: Mile 3

I guess us non-unicorns just need to start out slow.    

....back to the Wetline fabulous hair transformations  !


----------



## Zaz (Jul 6, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Zaz,
> Thank you, L'il Unicorn!


I'll have an extra pep in my step today. Like a hair goddess called me a unicorn, you can't tell me nothing


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 6, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> I ordered this on Monday it should be here tomorrow. *I will post pictures* it I decide to wash my hair tomorrow.



[email protected], let me remind you and refer you to post *#267 *in this thread, as it pertains to _*mentioning*_ photos, specifically *Rule #4*.
Seriously, all kidding aside, I look forward to seeing you photos!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 6, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> @MizzBFly thanks for the tip about the blogger!! I love my wng but fell off because I didn't like how hard it was to keep over the week. Her whole wng technique makes sense &  looks amazing!
> ........Annnnnnnnd I bought the gel. Gonna try it tomorrow.


Yay! Her routine is great for me too, so glad we have this forum, sharing is caring


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 6, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I didn't like my wng this time. Gosh I hope this wasn't a fluke. I think it was the high humidity. I might do it over again today.


Wow a whole do-over! Patience is bestowed upon you @Pokahontas


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 6, 2016)

I did my new set on Monday morning (under 30 min..Im still shocked by this)w/o the Cantu creamy leave in and I just applied a spray detangler not.a.fan. there was maaajor crunch..lol but I misted last night added apricot oil and banded. This AM misted again added coco oil, fluffed and I'm not completely disappointed but I had to separate my coils more.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> Wow a whole do-over! Patience is bestowed upon you @Pokahontas


I always do my hair over if I don't like it. I shouldn't have to hate my hair for the whole week. Plus I'm bored lol. And if it comes out whack this time I'll leave it be.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 6, 2016)

A'ight so I bought some of this magical gel.   I will be taking my flat twists down this weekend.  We shall see if this $3.99 was well spent.  I might even post a pic.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2016)

Lord have mercy. This stuff is the bomb.com.

These pics are 4 day old hair no rewashing. I just get up, spray some glycerin and water, slick my edges again with a little gel and off to work I go. I love this gel for life. The curls seem to be a lot more defined today than on Sunday when I first used the gel.

ETA: I'm getting sooooo many compliments on my hair and everyone wants me to put away the wigs, and my response was......uh...no!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2016)

@Aggie
Dem Waves are Wavin' Back!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 6, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> Dem Waves are Wavin' Back!


@IDareT'sHair 

They sure are honey and I love it.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 6, 2016)

It came out ok but it feels crispy and humidity has turned it to something different lol. Here's some pics before it got crazy.

Also a lot of my curls are noodley, not juicy like I like. Maybe I try doing my using this gel on wet hair instead damp....but I did it exactly how I did the last one. I need a protective style or something cuz every summer my hair gives me grief.


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 6, 2016)

Here are my results.  I paired one Shea moisture's leave ins with wet line (I'm praying I don't get flakes). 1st set of pictures is soaking wet hair right after I finished applying gel. 2nd set of pictures is after sitting under the dryer for an hour and a half still pretty wet on the inside near my scalp. I'm sleepy and I'm tired of sitting under dryer. I'm going to bed. I'm pleasantly surprised it's not crunchy or heavy. My edges are slicked to the gods. I don't really like ponytails but I'm really tempted to try one with this gel.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 7, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> Here are my results.  I paired one Shea moisture's leave ins with wet line (I'm praying I don't get flakes). 1st set of pictures is soaking wet hair right after I finished applying gel. 2nd set of pictures is after sitting under the dryer for an hour and a half still pretty wet on the inside near my scalp. I'm sleepy and I'm tired of sitting under dryer. I'm going to bed. I'm pleasantly surprised it's not crunchy or heavy. My edges are slicked to the gods. I don't really like ponytails but I'm really tempted to try one with this gel.View attachment 366457
> 
> View attachment 366459



Stephanie, your hair grew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Looks beautiful.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 7, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Stephanie, your hair grew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Looks beautiful.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


Thank you.  I am so thankful this site and YouTube.  I am convinced I would not be where I'm without them.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 7, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> A'ight so I bought some of this magical gel.   I will be taking my flat twists down this weekend.  We shall see if this $3.99 was well spent.  *I might even post a pic*.



[email protected] Phinn, you my girl and all but ahm...let me share some important information with you, too! Let me refer you to post *#267 *in this thread, as it pertains to _*mentioning*_ photos, specifically *Rule #4*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2016)

@stephanie75miller 

#droolworthy


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 7, 2016)

I've been using Wetline Xtreme for 2 weeks now and I have to admit, I really like this gel. Cheap, no protein, not enough glycerin to dry my hair out, and my curls are not only defined, but soft. I liked Ecostyler, but never had touchable hair on day one. Wetline is a holy grail for me!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 9, 2016)

I did a really quick, half effort wash and go this morning. Wetline did what no other gel has & actually slicked my edges. My hair is already mostly dry- unheard of!!  I need to get in some better light before I can take a picture.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 9, 2016)

I had to go back to edens body works curl cream cuz it's the only thing that keeps my wng through the high humidity. I still use wetline for my edges though.


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Jul 9, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> It came out ok but it feels crispy and humidity has turned it to something different lol. Here's some pics before it got crazy.
> 
> Also a lot of my curls are noodley, not juicy like I like. Maybe I try doing my using this gel on wet hair instead damp....but I did it exactly how I did the last one. I need a protective style or something cuz every summer my hair gives me grief.



It turned out amazing to me!!!


----------



## Chocolate_Silk (Jul 9, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Lord have mercy. This stuff is the bomb.com.
> 
> These pics are 4 day old hair no rewashing. I just get up, spray some glycerin and water, slick my edges again with a little gel and off to work I go. I love this gel for life. The curls seem to be a lot more defined today than on Sunday when I first used the gel.
> 
> ETA: I'm getting sooooo many compliments on my hair and everyone wants me to put away the wigs, and my response was......uh...no!



I'm transitioning but this is how the root of my hair looks when I wear a ponytail. I love it!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 10, 2016)

This stuff.... If I hadn't been rushing yesterday and had thoroughly detangled, this hair would be capable of ruling the world lol it's a bit crunchy but I'm willing to work on it. My coils are clumped nicely & even after banding slightly damp last night in 5 sections, they separated nicely.
Pics are yesterday and today.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 10, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I had to go back to edens body works curl cream cuz it's the only thing that keeps my wng through the high humidity. I still use wetline for my edges though.


I love.love Eden Body Works curl defining creme for my curl puff (it does define) but I never tried it for a washngo because of the humidity factor


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 10, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> This stuff.... If I hadn't been rushing yesterday and had thoroughly detangled, this hair would be capable of ruling the world lol it's a bit crunchy but I'm willing to work on it. My coils are clumped nicely & even after banding slightly damp last night in 5 sections, they separated nicely.
> Pics are yesterday and today.
> View attachment 366843


Great definition!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 10, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Did another wng with wetline BAE
> This time I used less product and I LOVE it!!


Your hair looks incredible here, how do you achieve so much definition and hang with your coils?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> This stuff.... If I hadn't been rushing yesterday and had thoroughly detangled, this hair would be capable of ruling the world lol it's a bit crunchy but I'm willing to work on it. My coils are clumped nicely & even after banding slightly damp last night in 5 sections, they separated nicely.
> Pics are yesterday and today.
> View attachment 366843


It still looks awesome even though you were rushing @MeaWea


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 10, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> I love.love Eden Body Works curl defining creme for my curl puff (it does define) but I never tried it for a washngo because of the humidity factor


It's the only thing I've found that keeps my wng in tact during high humidity. I'm really impressed with it. 

I need to try and see if I get better results with wetline on wet hair. It's just never kept my hair during humidity.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Jul 11, 2016)

I remember seeing @Chicoro use this in her Fotki so when I was in Honduras I picked up a lifetime supply of it. It's 141.10 oz & it was $10. It even came with a smaller jar inside. My Spanish wasn't good so I kept asking the lady are you sure it's only $10??? Lol
I use it slick my bun & it leaves it sooooo shiny & flake free


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 11, 2016)

I cannot believe this became a 12 page thread . I haven't even used mine since I made the OP 
I still think its an outstanding gel but I just hate the hassle of wash n' go's . My hair always stretches out at the ends while the roots  keep their pattern  and I despise how that combo looks. Even when I was natural I had this issue probably mainly due to heat damage but even before i had heat damage my hair on the sides would stretch out a lot.
Now if my hair is pulled back even for under a minute, stretching of the ends occurs ruining the whole look and i like to have my hair up before I go out or when I'm inside.

I also hate having wet hair and not being able to just wake up and have my hair look  cute.
After I pull it back the whole style is ruined no matter what gel I use.
I wish I could enjoy this gel but oh well.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 11, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I had to go back to* edens body works curl cream *cuz it's the only thing that keeps my wng through the high humidity. I still use wetline for my edges though.


I bought this but I haven't opened it yet. Now I'm really looking forward to testing this baby on my hair.

Still using my Wetline gel for now but I'm about to put my hair up in some protective styling half-wig. I will most likely still be using the Wetline on my edges in front to blend my hair in with my curly wigs.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder f this thread will get to 400 posts? My hair texture changes about every 7 years. I'm in " my coarse period".  So my hair is dry, dry and crunchy.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 11, 2016)

MizzBFly said:


> **ran into Dollar Tree for for foil and hair ties, there I found....drum roll pleeeease!!
> 
> This one has no pathenol nor aloe vera= soft hold without a leave-in nor moisturizer? It must, we shall see. I bought 2 but 1 is for my sister who I've brought over from the Eco krystal clear wagon


This version sucked..tis all. -----Ok I'll add it doesn't glide on smoothly.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 11, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> What the heck is in this stuff that makes my hair react so differently from any other gel I've tried?
> I noticed immediately while applying that it felt different from any other product I've used. The texture  of the gel seemed so smooth. Not even leave in conditioners leave my hair this soft and it holds better than even gels that leave my hair dry and crispy. I could probably flat iron my hair and it would still look good with this applied heavily as a leave in lol. I wouldn't  dare think such a thing about any other gel.
> 
> It's a Mexican product, perhaps they know something about hair gel that we don't . I'm almost afraid to use it .
> Anyone else love this stuff?



I'm not sure if this this true, but i think it doesn't contain added Protein

ETA: It's true!









Getting this gel asap


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2016)

I keep forgetting to buy some when I'm out.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 12, 2016)

I've been lurking. I got the gel today. Hair was in a ponytail and I just covered my grays so I tried it out. My edges have been ruff lately because the grays (colored or not) rebel. Here's a couple of pics of how my edges are laying.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2016)

I already posted this in the transitioning thread but here's my wetline gel pic.....




divachyk said:


> I posted this to IG earlier (so excuse the watermarks) so act like you haven't seen it if you already seen it there.
> 
> View attachment 366709


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2016)

I will just bump this thread to keep saying I haven't bought any yet... Lol


----------



## divachyk (Jul 13, 2016)

I owned mine before this thread. Stop playing and buy some. Don't be that person. You're missing out. @shortdub78


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 13, 2016)

I didn't like it for my twist out. Not definition and it seems like it took forever to dry. Maybe it's the humidity. I'll try a wng tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2016)

divachyk said:


> I already posted this in the transitioning thread but here's my wetline gel pic.....


@divachyk 

Whoa Mama! Your hair looks gooood! I  it.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 13, 2016)

The results will really depend on your hair texture. My hair is fine and frizzy. I can get curl definition only on my shaft and ends but my roots and edges will never be 100 percent slick down or wavy. I like it though to keep the edges tamed but it doesn't wave up my hair and if I want my baby hairs to stay down I have to use the gel and then tie down with a scarf. I will prefer this to eco styler gel and while I don't like wash and goes in the future as my hair gets longer I will experiment with the gel.

My mother on the other hand, as soon as I put the wet line gel her hair waves up immediately and she gets no build up or flakes.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jul 13, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> I didn't like it for my twist out. Not definition and it seems like it took forever to dry. Maybe it's the humidity. I'll try a wng tomorrow.


Thank you for this.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 14, 2016)

looking for wetline gel in NYC :/


----------



## beauti (Jul 14, 2016)

*I ran out *


----------



## kellistarr (Jul 14, 2016)

My latest Wetline Xtreme gel mixture included the Sheamoisture coconut hibiscus curl gel.  This worked out real well.  I like the shine of the shea gel but knew it could not stand up to the task of this 90 degree heat and humidity.
It also can get sticky, if too much is applied.  But the gels complimented each other preventing the Xtreme from being extreme.  The mixing of the gels started when I would have a fail gel, like the recently failed Garnier Scrunch gel, instead of throwing out or giving away, I mix them with a proven gel.  Underneath my latest concoction, I used Sheamoisture Coconut Hibiscus hair milk.  No white balls.


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Jul 15, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Your hair looks incredible here, how do you achieve so much definition and hang with your coils?



Thank you!

On soaking wet hair I moisturized with Oyin hair dew, and applied wet line in small sections, raking the gel through my hair. Air dried.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 15, 2016)

APrayer4Hair said:


> Thank you!
> 
> On soaking wet hair I moisturized with Oyin hair dew, and applied wet line in small sections, raking the gel through my hair. Air dried.


Thanks! I'm gonna give this a try


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 15, 2016)

never mind.
I got a huge tub of it. I hope this gel works with my hair.






wonder how long this will last me?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Jul 15, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> Sure is,  number one reason why I dont mess with eco styler.
> 
> @Chicoro got me stuck on this gel if Im not mistaken.


 maybe this is why my hair is so dam dry !!! eco styler has protein???


----------



## MizzBFly (Jul 15, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> maybe this is why my hair is so dam dry !!! eco styler has protein???


The 2nd or 3rd ingredient is hydrolized wheat protein which means it's small enough to penetrate the hair strand....for my hair it's no bueno.
The Krystal clear ECO at least doesn't leave white residue though*at all*


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 15, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> looking for wetline gel in NYC :/




Check feel beauty supply stores they tend to have it.
I've also seen it in these two places 


https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...c3fcef4639e7fa!8m2!3d40.6805399!4d-73.9486983 


https://www.google.com/maps/place/U...9383152!8m2!3d40.690432!4d-73.9838681!6m1!1e1


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Jul 15, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> never mind.
> I got a huge tub of it. I hope this gel works with my hair.
> 
> 
> ...




lmao don't tell me you bought that size and haven't even tried it 
thats the kind of thing I would do lol


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 15, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> The results will really depend on your hair texture. My hair is fine and frizzy. I can get curl definition only on my shaft and ends but my roots and edges will never be 100 percent slick down or wavy. I like it though to keep the edges tamed but it doesn't wave up my hair and if I want my baby hairs to stay down I have to use the gel and then tie down with a scarf. I will prefer this to eco styler gel and while I don't like wash and goes in the future as my hair gets longer I will experiment with the gel.
> 
> My mother on the other hand, as soon as I put the wet line gel her hair waves up immediately and she gets no build up or flakes.
> 
> ...



@almond eyes Is your hair high porosity? I haven't used the gel, but I picked up some tonight. I have the same problem with my hair, it's fine and veeeeeeeery frizzy. My hair is spongy and my roots don't define, they always look super puffy, . When wet it's super defined, but dried just wavy clouds at the root. But it's very dense. So I find I have to incorporate so many different things to get my hair to behave.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2016)

Nightingale said:


> I've been using Wetline Xtreme for 2 weeks now and I have to admit, I really like this gel. Cheap, no protein, not enough glycerin to dry my hair out, and my curls are not only defined, but soft. I liked Ecostyler, but never had touchable hair on day one. Wetline is a holy grail for me!



I'm having the same experience! Yall have talked about this gel before and it took me 4 or 5 years to finally try it. SMH This is so much better than Eco for buns and ponytails.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 16, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> @almond eyes Is your hair high porosity? I haven't used the gel, but I picked up some tonight. I have the same problem with my hair, it's fine and veeeeeeeery frizzy. My hair is spongy and my roots don't define, they always look super puffy, . When wet it's super defined, but dried just wavy clouds at the root. But it's very dense. So I find I have to incorporate so many different things to get my hair to behave.



Hello!!!!!!My hair is low porosity. 

I believe that frizzy is also a hair type too!!!!!! My hair like you described, high density, frizzy and fine but I also have both spongy and wavy pieces which is very annoying. So, I can't do too many things to it. But it is growing nicely and fast. Wet line though is a better gel than eco for my hair because eco contains protein which hardens too much unless I use a lot of leave in conditioner. Now Glycerin in this product also can harden but not as strong of a hard cast.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 16, 2016)

Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up. This online store sells the wetline xtreme gel 35 oz for $2.82. http://www.pharmapacks.com/products...ofessional-Styling-Gel,-35.26-oz#.V4pHnvkrLIU 

I'm far from a pj but this thread peaked my interest. I'm def going to pick some up when my check comes in. Eco works well for me but the protein in it started to affect my protein moisture balance. So I'm hoping this will work for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up. This online store sells the wetline xtreme gel 35 oz for $2.82. http://www.pharmapacks.com/products.php?product=Xtreme-Wet-Line-Xtreme-Professional-Styling-Gel,-35.26-oz#.V4pHnvkrLIU
> 
> I'm far from a pj but this thread peaked my interest. I'm def going to pick some up when my check comes in. Eco works well for me but the protein in it started to affect my protein moisture balance. So I'm hoping this will work for me.


What on earth? I bought this from amazon on June 27th from this same supplier and same size for almost $9. Wow, thanks for sharing @BronxJazzy


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 16, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> Just wanted to give you ladies a heads up. This online store sells the wetline xtreme gel 35 oz for $2.82. http://www.pharmapacks.com/products.php?product=Xtreme-Wet-Line-Xtreme-Professional-Styling-Gel,-35.26-oz#.V4pHnvkrLIU
> 
> I'm far from a pj but this thread peaked my interest. I'm def going to pick some up when my check comes in. Eco works well for me but the protein in it started to affect my protein moisture balance. So I'm hoping this will work for me.


I see they have free shipping on orders $49+.  Please, let us know how much you pay for shipping.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 16, 2016)

Aggie said:


> What on earth? I bought this from amazon on June 27th from this same supplier and same size for almost $9. Wow, thanks for sharing @BronxJazzy


Not to worry you got it for the same price. I checked shipping & tax and it comes up to a little over $9. This is a good alternative to running around and trying to find it on the ground.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jul 16, 2016)

Aggie said:


> What on earth? I bought this from amazon on June 27th from this same supplier and same size for almost $9. Wow, thanks for sharing @BronxJazzy



No prob


MileHighDiva said:


> I see they have free shipping on orders $49+.  Please, let us know how much you pay for shipping.


Shipping is $6.69

They also have great prices on other hair products like aphogee, creme of nature, etc...


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

BronxJazzy said:


> No prob
> 
> Shipping is $6.69
> 
> They also have great prices on other hair products like aphogee, creme of nature, etc...


Yeah girl, I saw that. Already created an  account with them and have some things in a  cart like sunscreen. My sunscreen is pretty low at home so I'll be needing it soon. Thanks again sweetie.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Not to worry you got it for the same price. I checked shipping & tax and it comes up to a little over $9. This is a good alternative to running around and trying to find it on the ground.


Oh no I won't be paying $6 just for shipping. I always look for other items that I know I need and get the free shipping option. It's stuff I look for that I was going to purchase elsewhere anyway so it won't be a waste.


----------



## kanozas (Jul 16, 2016)

Get it at Target online and have it shipped free to your local store.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 16, 2016)

almond eyes said:


> Hello!!!!!!My hair is low porosity.
> 
> I believe that frizzy is also a hair type too!!!!!! My hair like you described, high density, frizzy and fine but I also have both spongy and wavy pieces which is very annoying. So, I can't do too many things to it. But it is growing nicely and fast. Wet line though is a better gel than eco for my hair because eco contains protein which hardens too much unless I use a lot of leave in conditioner. Now Glycerin in this product also can harden but not as strong of a hard cast.
> 
> ...



Your hair sounds almost identical to mine, I can't do much to it, it loves to be in protective styles - left alone!! I'm a high porosity though, so that is a beast within itself on top of all my other issues.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 17, 2016)

Dang I just saw this at the dollar store and picked it up!

Gonna try it on my edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2016)

beingofserenity said:


> *Dang I just saw this at the dollar store and picked it up!
> 
> Gonna try it on my edges.*



@beingofserenity 

Just a Heads Up - People are saying the one at the Dollar Store is not the correct one.  So keep your receipt.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jul 17, 2016)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beingofserenity
> 
> Just a Heads Up - People are saying the one at the Dollar Store is not the correct one.  So keep your receipt.



Good call, got the wrong one.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2016)

Here's another wetline pic. I am able to keep my hair like this all week. By day 5, I usually need a touch up and I will just wet my hair to reactivate the gel.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jul 18, 2016)

*Really though, this ish got ACID in it!*

*Ingredients*
WATER, CARBOMER, TRIETHANOLAMINE, *POLYACRYLATE ACID*, GLYCERIN, FRAGANCE, METHYLISOTIAZOLINONE, METHOXY, CINNAMIDOPROPYL HYDROXYSULTAINE, PANTHENOL, ALOE VERA EXTRACT, TETRASODIUM EDTA, COLORANT FD&C VIOLET #2

*Im Good, Lol*


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Jul 18, 2016)

divachyk said:


> Here's another wetline pic. I am able to keep my hair like this all week. By day 5, I usually need a touch up and I will just wet my hair to reactivate the gel.
> 
> View attachment 367501


I've seen your bun pics and this has to be my favorite pic of your hair.  Your natural texture becomes you.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 18, 2016)

Just 11 more posts and we at 4 hon! (That's '4 hundred' for the bourgeois!)

I found it at amazon.fr (France) for 62.00 EUROS!  No thanks! That was the cheapest price, too!


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 18, 2016)

Just bought the squeeze tube one from Sally's for $2.32.


----------



## Zaz (Jul 18, 2016)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Really though, this ish got ACID in it!*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> WATER, CARBOMER, TRIETHANOLAMINE, *POLYACRYLATE ACID*, GLYCERIN, FRAGANCE, METHYLISOTIAZOLINONE, METHOXY, CINNAMIDOPROPYL HYDROXYSULTAINE, PANTHENOL, ALOE VERA EXTRACT, TETRASODIUM EDTA, COLORANT FD&C VIOLET #2
> ...



It's a thickening agent 

For reference, vinegar is acetic acid, lemon juice contains citric and ascorbic acid, milk has lactic acid... Acid isn't necessarily bad.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 18, 2016)

Just did my hair with it. If this braid/twist & curl doesn't turn out right (it rarely does so I won't blame this gel) I'll just slick it in a bun in the morning.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2016)

@Bunnyhaslonghair, thank you so much!!! I truly appreciate the compliment.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 19, 2016)

coolsista-paris said:


> maybe this is why my hair is so dam dry !!! eco styler has protein???


Yes, it has Wheat Protein in it :/


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 19, 2016)

Okay folks. My review of this gel. I love it. My hair is soft. Now, if you want a hard as a rock hold, you won't get this from this gel. My curls were popping but soft. I really like it and good thing, I bought that huge container of it so I'm kind of stuck with it anyway.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 19, 2016)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *Really though, this ish got ACID in it!*
> 
> *Ingredients*
> WATER, CARBOMER, TRIETHANOLAMINE, *POLYACRYLATE ACID*, GLYCERIN, FRAGANCE, METHYLISOTIAZOLINONE, METHOXY, CINNAMIDOPROPYL HYDROXYSULTAINE, PANTHENOL, ALOE VERA EXTRACT, TETRASODIUM EDTA, COLORANT FD&C VIOLET #2
> ...


That isn't the "dangerous" acid. It's an acid molecule normally used in beauty/skin products.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 19, 2016)

My results from using it with a moisturizer yesterday. I mad there was a clump of gel and product in my hair, but it was too hot and I was that uncaring to get it out. No one complained so I really left it alone.


----------



## qchelle (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been doing washngos with it since I first posted I got it. I want to try a twist out. I haven't done one all summer, due to humidity. 

Does this gel combat humidity/give twist outs hold throughout the day?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jul 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> My results from using it with a moisturizer yesterday. I mad there was a clump of gel and product in my hair, but it was too hot and I was that uncaring to get it out. No one complained so I really left it alone.




What moisturizer do you use? I think I'm officially going to buy some today. I was really trying to stay out of this thread as I have a huge tub of eco styler, but I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 19, 2016)

NowIAmNappy said:


> What moisturizer do you use? I think I'm officially going to buy some today. I was really trying to stay out of this thread as I have a huge tub of eco styler, but I'm going to give it a try.



Whatever is lightweight that I have. I just used a hair lotion.


----------



## AgeinATL (Jul 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> My results from using it with a moisturizer yesterday. I mad there was a clump of gel and product in my hair, but it was too hot and I was that uncaring to get it out. No one complained so I really left it alone.



YASSSS to that puff!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> My results from using it with a moisturizer yesterday. I mad there was a clump of gel and product in my hair, but it was too hot and I was that uncaring to get it out. No one complained so I really left it alone.



@Saludable84 
Girl people pay for puffs that big . Lookin' good girlie


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 19, 2016)

Attempted a wash n go with this today. On 1 of the 4 sections I just used the gel. On the other 3 I used Oyin hair dew underneath. 

If this turns out to be a mess in the morning I'll put it in 2 braids like I wore today.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> I wonder f this thread will get to 400 posts? My hair texture changes about every 7 years. I'm in " my coarse period".  So my hair is dry, dry and crunchy.


@Chicoro,

We made it past the 400 posts


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 19, 2016)

Anaisin said:


> Attempted a wash n go with this today. On 1 of the 4 sections I just used the gel. On the other 3 I used Oyin hair dew underneath.
> 
> If this turns out to be a mess in the morning I'll put it in 2 braids like I wore today.


Let us know how it turns out.... with pics, should the spirit move you.


----------



## demlew (Jul 20, 2016)

I just came to say that I can't believe I've found a thread about hair gel so riveting  I posted about my good results a few pages back, but now I keep checking in to see how everyone else is doing with it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 20, 2016)

..............


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 20, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been using the gel by itself for a week.    I will try it with product next week to see if there is a difference.
> 
> I'm not getting voodoo results but it gives a decent hold.  I have had some slight flaking issues.




@Crackers Phinn ,

That's some good hold. Wow, your hair is wavy and curly like this with just gel?!! 

I can't use it by itself. I have to put something moisturizing underneath. Otherwise, it is dry and crunchy on my hair. Voodoo ain't in the cards for everybody, so it's okay if your results are less than voodoo.  Try it with something moisturizing and see how that works. If you feel like it, come back and tell us about it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 20, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been using the gel by itself for a week.    I will try it with product next week to see if there is a difference.
> 
> I'm not getting voodoo results but it gives a decent hold.  I have had some slight flaking issues.



Definitely use a moisturizer. Even I wasn't that brave; I used a hair lotion. I also get better hold when I wrap a scarf around my head to hold the edges for at least 30 minutes. I only use gel in the front and that method helps a lot.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 20, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Crackers Phinn ,
> 
> That's some good hold. Wow, your hair is wavy and curly like this with just gel?!!
> 
> I can't use it by itself. I have to put something moisturizing underneath. Otherwise, it is dry and crunchy on my hair. Voodoo ain't in the cards for everybody, so it's okay if your results are less than voodoo.  Try it with something moisturizing and see how that works. If you feel like it, come back and tell us about it.


Oh yeah it's hella crunchy.   LOL.

Whenever I try a new gel or leave in I usually test it out on it's own for at least a week to see how it does before adding anything.    My rule of thumb with hair products and makeup is that if I got to become a mini mad scientist mixologist to make a product work then I want to see KFC 7 herbs and spices results not some ole lunchroom cafeteria regular degular-ness.

I think Wetline has potential to be an alternative to EcoStyler for me.



Saludable84 said:


> Definitely use a moisturizer. Even I wasn't that brave; I used a hair lotion. I also get better hold when I wrap a scarf around my head to hold the edges for at least 30 minutes. I only use gel in the front and that method helps a lot.



The scarf thing only works for me for a few hours at most.   By midday I've got some form of afro halo going on.  The pic was snapped when I was on my way to lunch and you can see my edges were standing up soldier style.    The only exception to this is if I sit under the dryer with a scarf on my head - That will usually last all day.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 20, 2016)

Aggie said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> They sure are honey and I love it.


Lovely hair. Is that with the gel?


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 20, 2016)

Hmm...I guess this gel is kind of voodoo-ish. My hair was basically fully dry this morning. My hair would usually still be wet

It's nice paired with the Oyin hair dew. My hair feels smooth & silky and it's shiny

The wash n go was a fail only because I keep forgetting that my hair has grown out of those layers that I had years back so it doesn't look right anymore. I would have to get my hair shaped to wear it out.

But anyway, I just sprayed it with water to reactivate the gel so I could slick it in a bun. I'm already a terrible picture taker now I have a terrible phone camera to match. These pics aren't a good representation, my hair looks great lol my bun was lopsided but I fixed it when I got to work


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I've been using the gel by itself for a week.    I will try it with product next week to see if there is a difference.
> 
> I'm not getting voodoo results but it gives a decent hold.  I have had some slight flaking issues.


I'm gonna have the same results as you. I guess I will just stick to the aloe gel.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jul 20, 2016)

Finally found a leave in that this gel likes Curls Creme Brulee. Do  you think we could get a list of leave ins that work well with this gel as a part in the OP?

I included a pic of me testing two leave ins that my hair likes. The clumpy white one at the top is a mixture of EW and Oyin's leave in, the bottom one is the gel mixed with the Curlz.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 20, 2016)

larry3344 said:


> Lovely hair. Is that with the gel?


Yes that is with the gel. I love that gel.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 20, 2016)

Went back to wetline for now. I did it on soaking wet hair and used a paddle brush this time and got better results. It was still crunchy but I was able to scrunch it out pretty easy vs. applying to damp hair i couldn't scrunch it out as well and my hair was noodley. Took forever for my hair to dry though

I can't get a good pic today for some reason. It looks better in person lol. And bigger


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 20, 2016)

Previously mentioned bad pic, edited to the gawds because I took it in the dark. 




eta: diluted KCKT as my leave in


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 20, 2016)

^^Nice! I used KCKT as well. It works well with that.


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 20, 2016)

I forgot how weird wetline feels applying to wet hair. It has a squeaky feel, hard to explain but it's unlike any gel I've ever tried. I don't like the way it feels, I like gels with more slip to them but as long as the end result is good right


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 21, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I forgot how weird wetline feels applying to wet hair.* It has a squeaky feel*, hard to explain but it's unlike any gel I've ever tried. I don't like the way it feels, I like gels with more slip to them but as long as the end result is good right


I noticed that too. I kinda like it.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 21, 2016)

"I forgot *how weird* wetline feels applying to wet hair. It has a squeaky feel, *hard to explain *but it's *unlike any gel* I've ever tried. I don't like the way it feels, I like gels with more slip to them but as long as the end result is good right"



Honey Bee said:


> *I noticed that too*. I kinda like it.




@Honey Bee and @Pokahontas,
That's part of the *'voodoo'*    ,  babies!  @ShredsofDignity named this thread and referenced the gel perfectly!


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 21, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> lmao don't tell me you bought that size and haven't even tried it
> thats the kind of thing I would do lol


Lol I did but thankfully I love it


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 21, 2016)

I just wanted to say this gel makes my curls pop. Been rocking a textured bun for days and still...poppin


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 21, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> I noticed that too. I kinda like it.


It feels gross to me. I had just done a protein treatment and left it in a little too long I thought maybe something went wrong..... Started to panic......then I remembered  how the gel applied from last summer when I used to use it on wet hair. I calmed down a little after that but I was really nervous. It just felt so squeaky and dry I was like omg I messed up my hair!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 21, 2016)

When I wet my hands after applying the gel and go back over the section, the gel becomes slippery .that weird feeling goes away.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 21, 2016)

So the hot weather didn't ruin my hair yesterday. It looked the same when I got home.

I took the bun out and sprayed it with water and added a little Alikay oil. Then slicked it back in a bun. Wonder how long this will last, I would usually be washing my hair since other gel causes so much build up.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 21, 2016)

This last week, I have not sprayed water after applying the gel. Normally I spray water, apply gel, spray more water and get good hold. This last week, I've been prone to a little more frizz and some of these baby hairs coming loose. Guess I need that extra spray of water. 

Also had half a small jar left and gave it to my mother because she said she couldn't find it. Now, I get to flex with my bucket o'gel


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 21, 2016)

With WetLine, I don't rewet my hair during the week anymore. That usually results in frizz. I used to do that with KCCC.
One of the many reasons I'm liking this gel so much is that it really seems to help battle shrinkage.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 21, 2016)

I wasn't going to wash my hair but it smells like smoke smh 

Because I need my hair on point this weekend I'm just going to use Oyin hair dew again. I'll experiment with other stuff next week


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 21, 2016)

Finally found some!! (i guess no one in this post lives in Chicago...)

I went to a local Mexican market and screamed when I saw it! The cashier was just as excited as I was when I explained how hard id been looking for it lol. I was so happy I bought some modelo (imported Mexican beer for those that done know) to celebrate! Lol

I just took my braids out. Tomorrow I'm going to wash and then do another BC and use it for a WnG and post pics and review!


----------



## civic4800 (Jul 21, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Finally found some!! *(i guess no one in this post lives in Chicago...)*
> 
> I went to a local Mexican market and screamed when I saw it! The cashier was just as excited as I was when I explained how hard id been looking for it lol. I was so happy I bought some modelo (imported Mexican beer for those that done know) to celebrate! Lol
> 
> I just took my braids out. Tomorrow I'm going to wash and then do another BC and use it for a WnG and post pics and review!



I got mine from Target on Roosevelt.  I've also seen it at Sally's.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 21, 2016)

civic4800 said:


> I got mine from Target on Roosevelt.  I've also seen it at Sally's.



Lol I was there for a whole day visiting. I'm back in WI now, but thank you


----------



## Vshanell (Jul 22, 2016)

Right before I washed. It didn't look bad but I wanted to redo in case it didn't hold up until Saturday


----------



## missjanelleb (Jul 22, 2016)

I could never do a wash and go because by the end of the day my hair was shrunken, hard, and I had flakes galore. I was always against gel down the length of hair until you ladies started this thread. I am so happy I came in and tried this. I still have a lot of shrinkage, but  not as much as usual and I can do wash and go's now. This wash and go is completely dry.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 22, 2016)

Bekura's Honey Latte Hair Milk is really great under Wetline Xtreme gel . There is no flaking or white curds running through my strands plus it softened nicely as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ok I bought some of this crack gel. I was going to get the big tub, but I didn't wanna waste too much money, if it doesn't work. 
Now I gotta find something to go under it?...smh


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

civic4800 said:


> I got mine from Target on Roosevelt.  I've also seen it at Sally's.


Yeah me too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I just wanted to say this gel makes my curls pop. Been rocking a textured bun for days and still...poppin


What are you using up under it? I'm trying to prevent tangles and knots. I'm too lazy for protective styles, so I have been doing wash and goes.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2016)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Finally found a leave in that this gel likes Curls Creme Brulee. Do  you think we could get a list of leave ins that work well with this gel as a part in the OP?
> 
> I included a pic of me testing two leave ins that my hair likes. The clumpy white one at the top is a mixture of EW and Oyin's leave in, the bottom one is the gel mixed with the Curlz.


I guess I will get some of that moisturizer today.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 23, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> What are you using up under it? I'm trying to prevent tangles and knots. I'm too lazy for protective styles, so I have been doing wash and goes.


I always have (fresh out of shampoo & conditioning) used some Grapeseed or some other type of oil on my wet hair, before applying it. I really love this gel. I also notice that my hair is oh so soft while I'm rinsing it out. I don't understand it, but i love it.


----------



## Anaisin (Jul 23, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I always have (fresh out of shampoo & conditioning) used some Grapeseed or some other type of oil on my wet hair, before applying it. I really love this gel. I also notice that my hair is oh so soft while I'm rinsing it out. I don't understand it, but i love it.



I noticed this too. Before I shampoo or cowash I thoroughly rinse my hair. When I rinsed this gel out completely my hair was soft


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 23, 2016)

So...  I've been using this gel on my kinky curly u-part wig with my denman... and today I decided to try a wash and go on my hair.  I've had this gel for a while now.  I ordered the big tub on Amazon, but I haven't used it because honestly, I was skeptical.  My main concern was that I have not found a gel better than or comparable to Kinky Curly Curling Custard... and cheaper? That's unheard of.  So, honestly, my expectations were low.

Honey!!

After I apply gel for my wash and go, I get back in the shower to wet my hair again and then I shake my hair.  I can usually tell after this step if the gel is going to do what I need it to do.  KCCC is no fail usually for me.  But this wetline voodoo? Girl, my hair is defined, shiny, curly.  I just love it.  The verdict is still out though because I just washed this AM so my hair is only about 60% dry.  I'm posting a few pics for yall!  I'll come back and add more once my hair completely dries.

The first one is my kinky curly wig.  I used the gel on the ends with water and used my Denman to create some curls.  The second picture is my hair completely wet after WNG.  The last picture is now at about 60% dry.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jul 23, 2016)

Yeah so the gel makes my hair crunchy. I even clarified before hand. I will admit that the new leave in I was using was AWFUL and my hair turned white and wouldn't go away when it dries. I'm gonna buy and make the kimmay tube leave in (the only one that's ever worked for me) and try again. It doesn't do crap for my edges. I'll stick with my got2be gel that's dang near cement


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 23, 2016)

missdh12 said:


> I could never do a wash and go because by the end of the day my hair was shrunken, hard, and I had flakes galore. I was always against gel down the length of hair until you ladies started this thread. I am so happy I came in and tried this. I still have a lot of shrinkage, but  not as much as usual and I can do wash and go's now. This wash and go is completely dry.


Beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I always have (fresh out of shampoo & conditioning) used some Grapeseed or some other type of oil on my wet hair, before applying it. I really love this gel. I also notice that my hair is oh so soft while I'm rinsing it out. I don't understand it, but i love it.


I'm gonna use oil first too! Thanks for the tip. I'm digging this pumpkin seed oil. I just need something to make it smell better. I  wash/cowash my hair daily too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 24, 2016)

I saw the squeeze bottle in Walgreens. Looks roughly 24-32 ounces. $2.99.  

They found us.


----------



## Jas123 (Jul 24, 2016)

L.Brown1114 said:


> Finally found some!! *(i guess no one in this post lives in Chicago...)*
> 
> I went to a local Mexican market and screamed when I saw it! The cashier was just as excited as I was when I explained how hard id been looking for it lol. I was so happy I bought some modelo (imported Mexican beer for those that done know) to celebrate! Lol
> 
> I just took my braids out. Tomorrow I'm going to wash and then do another BC and use it for a WnG and post pics and review!


I've had mine for awhile now, but when I 1st went looking for it I went to the Sally's on Clark St close to Howard St/Howard L and they didn't have- had to go to the Sally's in Skokie to find it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 24, 2016)

I LOVE how this gel works on my hair! Especially on day 2 hair! It doesn't even feel like I have gel in my hair! 

EcoStyler...no matter how much leave in I applied...it started to make my hair feel drier and drier and the crunch was getting out of hand 

This gel gives me a slight crunch on day 1 but it's still not super crunchy on me like Eco.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2016)

No matter how long my hair is, it always draws up to my shoulders. Without the gel, it would draw up to my ears. There was a bit of a crunch. I had some cheap conditioner in my hair from two days ago, then I rewet the hair with water, applied S-curl and the gel. I literally made each section of curls by sectioning hair and twisting in my hands. My hair looks better to me with larger, divided sections. 

I prefer pony tails and buns!


----------



## Daina (Jul 25, 2016)

@Chicoro, your hair is beautiful just luscious and juicy curls! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 25, 2016)

This thread brought me out of lurking. LOL! It also influenced me into buying the Xtreme Wetline Gel even though I only put certain ingredients in my hair. Pretty powerful thread! LOL! One product I've definitely struggled with is GEL: It has been a challenge to find the right one for my hair.

I liked Xtreme Wetline Gel a lot! Pretty impressive! However, because of its ingredients, I decided to take a few weeks and just test different pairings of leave-in and gel.

So far Oyin Hair Dew + Shea Moisture's High Porosity gel is the winner. With this pairing, my hair is light, hydrated, moisturized, defined, elongated, and multi-day. I got SIMILAR results with pairing Oyin Hair Dew with Xtreme Wetline Gel, but my definition was less at the roots. By day two I had more frizz at the roots with Xtreme Wetline Gel as compared with the Shea Moisture High Porosity gel.

The awesome thing is that I got NO FLAKING with either pairing.

For some reason, my hair stylist got RIDICULOUSLY gorgeous results using Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimulator alone. I'm talking RIDICULOUS elongation, SHOCKING moisture, etc. I got compliments wherever I went on day 1 and day 2 and day 3, and I don't get a lot of compliments on my hair. I can't seem to replicate the results. The ONLY thing she did before gel-ing my hair is condition me with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition. 

So now I have a lot of gel! Next wash day I will try my new Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker. After that, I think I'm going to let the search for a Holy Grail gel product+technique go and just work with what I've got.

Great thread!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This thread brought me out of lurking. LOL! It also influenced me into buying the Xtreme Wetline Gel even though I only put certain ingredients in my hair. Pretty powerful thread! LOL! One product I've definitely struggled with is GEL: It has been a challenge to find the right one for my hair.
> 
> I liked Xtreme Wetline Gel a lot! Pretty impressive! However, because of its ingredients, I decided to take a few weeks and just test different pairings of leave-in and gel.
> 
> ...


This gel is pretty great but I love curl maker


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 368151 View attachment 368153View attachment 368155 View attachment 368157
> 
> No matter how long my hair is, it always draws up to my shoulders. Without the gel, it would draw up to my ears. There was a bit of a crunch. I had some cheap conditioner in my hair from two days ago, then I rewet the hair with water, applied S-curl and the gel. I literally made each section of curls by sectioning hair and twisting in my hands. My hair looks better to me with larger, divided sections.
> 
> I prefer pony tails and buns!


@Chicoro your hair is


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2016)

missdh12 said:


> I could never do a wash and go because by the end of the day my hair was shrunken, hard, and I had flakes galore. I was always against gel down the length of hair until you ladies started this thread. I am so happy I came in and tried this. I still have a lot of shrinkage, but  not as much as usual and I can do wash and go's now. This wash and go is completely dry.


@missdh12 ur eyebrows are fleeky!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This thread brought me out of lurking. LOL! It also influenced me into buying the Xtreme Wetline Gel even though I only put certain ingredients in my hair. Pretty powerful thread! LOL! One product I've definitely struggled with is GEL: It has been a challenge to find the right one for my hair.
> 
> I liked Xtreme Wetline Gel a lot! Pretty impressive! However, because of its ingredients, I decided to take a few weeks and just test different pairings of leave-in and gel.
> 
> ...


You just convinced me to pick up the high porosity gel I was eyeing skeptically what do you use for cleanse/condition/DC steps prior to the gels? Have you been able to replicate her results with uncle funkys daughter?


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2016)

*PICTURE HEAVY POST! *

The Voodoo spell has broken...well almost....

This morning my hair was ugh...

My hair draws up and gets puffy. So wash and go's, braid and twist outs tangle my hair like nothing else. I lose WHOLE CURLS. Now, add to the fact that it didn't even hang, looked all dry and dusty. Sigh...

But I kept looking at all your beautiful results posted in this thread. I said to myself, "Even if I can't *BE* a unicorn, I can at least *RUN* with the herd." (A gathering of 2 or more unicorns is a herd right?)

So, I said, let me try again. I re-activated the gel. Then I sectioned my hair into two. Then I wrapped a knee hi-nylon tight around the first section, as if I were doing wrapping with string, from root to tip. Then I crossed it over my head to elongate it. Then I repeated it on the other side. I got a little bit more hang time!

Xtreme, still got me under the spell!

1. This is how long my hair is, and why braid outs/wash n go's/twist outs are a problem. My hair shrinks up and tangles, causing breakage and loss of length.  I tried to do comparison photos.

 


2. Then, that wrapping with nylon and pulling the sections tightly across my head worked! More length and shine.
 

3. Here's the side view. It looks a lot better to me. All I did was rewet and apply more gel. I didn't start completely over.

 

4. The joy of success, the thrill of victory or perhaps just the voodoo!


Okay. I'm done with the experiments. It's back to buns and ponytails for me. These kinds of styles are pretty but I realize  and am reminded again that I will have to save them for "hair treats" and special occasions, just like I do for heat straightened styles.

Thank you, ladies, for the inspiration! Carry on.


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 25, 2016)

Thanks for letting me know.  I'm in the market for a gel and Wetline Gel seems to fit the bill.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 25, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> You just convinced me to pick up the high porosity gel I was eyeing skeptically what do you use for cleanse/condition/DC steps prior to the gels? Have you been able to replicate her results with uncle funkys daughter?



ABOUT THAT SM HIPO GEL:
Oops!  Ha! 

I have always side-eyed that SM Hipo gel, despite owning it. It's the consistency of it. It's very weird-feeling and weird-looking, IMO. I gave my initial container of it away to my old hair stylist, who started using it on me because she liked the way the SM Hipo masque does my hair. I relied on KCKT paired with KCCC at home, and my old stylist would use the SM Hipo gel to do finger coils/curls at the salon. I didn't like the style, but it was healthy and the gel held up for days with no flakes.

At home, the KCKT has a lot of slip but didn't give me lots of moisture after drying, if that makes any sense. And the KCCC would just DISAPPEAR into my hair in a really weird way: As in, my hair would be feeling pretty slippery with the KCKT layer, and then once I added the KCCC . . . that stuff would disappear into my hair somehow and leave it feeling a little shrunken and dryer and a little . . . rough almost.

*I wonder if ANYONE else has had this experience.*

I tried pairing the KCCC with Giovanni Direct leave-in underneath. Sometimes I would get flakes. The Giovanni would give my hair some elasticity, but it seemed to sit on top of my hair a bit. I've kept it because of the price tag and slip.

RE: MY ATTEMPTS TO REPLICATE NEW, AWESOME STYLIST'S RESULTS WITH UFD's CURL STIMULATOR:
No. I very sadly have NOT been able to replicate her results, and BOY have I tried! 

My new stylist is Angela Hicks (every 5-star review at Curly Nikki is BEYOND well-earned and well-deserved). I knew she loved DevaCurl products before I signed up with her. In prep for my DevaCut and first appointment with her, I purchased the DevaCurl Decadence box from Ulta and used it for 2 weeks. I only liked the No Poo and conditioner. Immediately stopped using the other 2 products in the box.

The night before and morning of my appointment with Angela, I did my LONGER WASH DAY routine:
1. Overnight pre-poo with 1:1:1 mixture of raw, undefined coconut oil and light extra virgin olive oil and castor oil

Then in the morning:
2. Detoxify with Naturalicious clay wash
3. Deep condition with SM Hipo Masque (apply in four sections using praying hands method . . . let steam in shower for about 7 minutes)
4. Wash only scalp with DevaCurl Decadence No Poo
5. Condition with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition
6. Apply KCKT leave-in in four sections using praying hands method
7. Attempt to close cuticles with a 1:1 spritz of cold distilled water and Aloe Vera juice, and 
8. Apply KCCC in hair in 11 sections, using praying hands and raking method

When I got to the salon, Angela . . .
1. said my hair was fine and that my routine sounded great to her,
2. gave me the DevaCut, 
3. conditioned me again with DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (she skipped the shampoo since I'd done all the cleansing and detoxifying that morning at home), 
4. shingled in the Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimulator (she said she used it because of my desire for elongation),
5. put me under this dryer she swears by, and
6. fluffed my hair.

That's it. Friends, strangers, and even family (who miss my relaxed hair look) looooooved it. I got so many compliments. Just about couldn't step out of the house without getting into a hair conversation!!! 

On day four (because day 3 was STILL gorgeous!), I tried Angela's steps. When I finished, my hair was not NEARLY as moisturized and elongated and gorgeous. I called her up!!! I said: "Did you put anything ELSE in my hair besides the UFD's Curl Stimulator?" She said, "Nope."



I'm going to go to her again and see if she gets the same results. On my first visit she told me I could bring ANY product in I wanted, and she would trial it on my hair for me. I am so excited about that. I'm going to have her try the Xtreme Wetline on one side and the SM Hipo on another side one of these visits. But first, I wanna see if she is able to replicate those UFD results. I'm going to be taking VERY close notes!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> *PICTURE HEAVY POST! *
> 
> The Voodoo spell has broken...well almost....
> 
> ...



Lovely!!! 

Do you feel the wash-and-go is not protective (enough)? And, how do you wear your pony tails? My hair is shoulder-length when stretched but too short for a pony tail when shrunken in its natural state. I don't like twisting and braiding, so I've been trying to make the wash-and-go work. Maybe I need to see if I can find some kind of protective style.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> Do you feel the wash-and-go is not protective (enough)? And, how do you wear your pony tails? My hair is shoulder-length when stretched but too short for a pony tail when shrunken in its natural state. I don't like twisting and braiding, so I've been trying to make the wash-and-go work. Maybe I need to see if I can find some kind of protective style.



The wash-and-go tangles my hair. The best protective style for my hair is a ponytail using a baggie! I sent you a pm about how I wear my ponytails!


----------



## tashboog (Jul 25, 2016)

I couldn't find it anywhere in my city . I had to order it off amazon. I bought the one in the squeeze bottle which I like better than digging in a jar.

I'm currently in twist extensions for the summer. I have not been able to have a successful wash n go ever! I tried MHM but none of those botanical gels worked to define my curls. I've tried ecostyler gel and it slightly define my curls but left me with crunchy hair.

So I removed one of my twist in the front of my hair and applied water, Oyin hair dew, and wetline gel. The front of my hair never curls but this time it kind of curled but my roots were still puffy. So I added a little of ecostyler on top then BAM! I have curl definition! I let it air dry and my curls were still there. Usually it turns into an afro once it air dries. It had a firm hold but not crunchy. I'm pretty sure I will have to mix the wetline with ecostyler gel for it to work on my hair. I have hi po hair and nothing can prevent poofy hair except this combo. I will try it on my whole head once I remove my twist.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2016)

tashboog said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere in my city . I had to order it off amazon. I bought the one in the squeeze bottle which I like better than digging in a jar.
> 
> I'm currently in twist extensions for the summer. I have not been able to have a successful wash n go ever! I tried MHM but none of those botanical gels worked to define my curls. I've tried ecostyler gel and it slightly define my curls but left me with crunchy hair.
> 
> So I removed one of my twist in the front of my hair and applied water, Oyin hair dew, and wetline gel. The front of my hair never curls but this time it kind of curled but my roots were still puffy. So I added a little of ecostyler on top then BAM! I have curl definition! I let it air dry and my curls were still there. Usually it turns into an afro once it air dries. It had a firm hold but not crunchy. I'm pretty sure I will have to mix the wetline with ecostyler gel for it to work on my hair. I have hi po hair and nothing can prevent poofy hair except this combo. I will try it on my whole head once I remove my twist.



@tashboog, 
Very delicate, fine pretty curls! Congratulations on finding a possible combination that works for your hair!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> The wash-and-go tangles my hair. The best protective style for my hair is a ponytail using a baggie! I sent you a pm about how I wear my ponytails!


Can I get a pm too @Chicoro ? TIA


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 25, 2016)

scarcity21 said:


> Can I get a pm too @Chicoro ? TIA



Hi @scarcity21,
Sure, I can send you a pm. What I sent was a copy of  video I made on youtube about how I get my edges slick and how I do my pony tails. I thought the video would be easier to understand than me trying to type it. Check your pm!


----------



## tashboog (Jul 25, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @tashboog,
> Very delicate, fine pretty curls! Congratulations on finding a possible combination that works for your hair!


Awh thank you so much ! That means a lot coming from one of my hair idols . I have your book and I'm subscribed to your YouTube channel! I'm so excited that you are active on the forum again .


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 25, 2016)

tashboog said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere in my city . I had to order it off amazon. I bought the one in the squeeze bottle which I like better than digging in a jar.
> 
> I'm currently in twist extensions for the summer. I have not been able to have a successful wash n go ever! I tried MHM but none of those botanical gels worked to define my curls. I've tried ecostyler gel and it slightly define my curls but left me with crunchy hair.
> 
> So I removed one of my twist in the front of my hair and applied water, Oyin hair dew, and wetline gel. The front of my hair never curls but this time it kind of curled but my roots were still puffy. So I added a little of ecostyler on top then BAM! I have curl definition! I let it air dry and my curls were still there. Usually it turns into an afro once it air dries. It had a firm hold but not crunchy. I'm pretty sure I will have to mix the wetline with ecostyler gel for it to work on my hair. I have hi po hair and nothing can prevent poofy hair except this combo. I will try it on my whole head once I remove my twist.


Thanks so much for sharing! Its soooo challenging getting HiPo hair defined and clumped I bought oyin hair dew today and I'm gonna see how it acts with the wetline, if it isn't defined enough I'll try layering eco on top! 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> ABOUT THAT SM HIPO GEL:
> Oops!  Ha!
> 
> I have always side-eyed that SM Hipo gel, despite owning it. It's the consistency of it. It's very weird-feeling and weird-looking, IMO. I gave my initial container of it away to my old hair stylist, who started using it on me because she liked the way the SM Hipo masque does my hair. I relied on KCKT paired with KCCC at home, and my old stylist would use the SM Hipo gel to do finger coils/curls at the salon. I didn't like the style, but it was healthy and the gel held up for days with no flakes.
> ...


Thanks alot, I'm gonna give your overnight prepoo a shot, do you apply the oils on dry damp or wet hair?


----------



## tashboog (Jul 25, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Its soooo challenging getting HiPo hair defined and clumped I bought oyin hair dew today and I'm gonna see how it acts with the wetline, if it isn't defined enough I'll try layering eco on top!


@BlackMasterPiece You're welcome . Hi po hair can sometimes have a mind of its own . My wash n gos usually turn into a fro but I'm hopeful the wetline and ecostyler combo will help me have my first successful wash n go . Btw I forgot to mention that pic was after my hair was fully dry. I have never and I mean never had curls after it air dried .


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> At home, the KCKT has a lot of slip but didn't give me lots of moisture after drying, if that makes any sense. And the KCCC would just DISAPPEAR into my hair in a really weird way: As in, my hair would be feeling pretty slippery with the KCKT layer, and then once I added the KCCC . . . that stuff would disappear into my hair somehow and leave it feeling a little shrunken and dryer and a little . . . rough almost.
> 
> *I wonder if ANYONE else has had this experience.*



Me. Today. Pissed. No words.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 25, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> Me. Today. Pissed. No words.



 @Saludable84!

I am SO glad I'm not alone with this. Sometimes the KCKT + KCCC performs wonderfully for me, then on other days, the KCCC just acts WEIRD.

What are the characteristics of your hair?

I have 4a, naturally highly porous, fine strands of hair with a VERY high density per square inch of scalp.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 25, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84!
> 
> I am SO glad I'm not alone with this. Sometimes the KCKT + KCCC performs wonderfully for me, then on other days, the KCCC just acts WEIRD.
> 
> ...



So, when I first started using both in the spring, it was great. Soft, shiny, nice hair. Then all of a sudden, it just got dull and depressing looking. Idk what happened. 

I used the KCCC alone on wet hair and it was gel like. I didn't like it. But when I used it on towel dried (microfiber for <10 minutes) hair on top of KCKT, it did not act like gel, just like custard. Soft hair, but after a few weeks of use, dull hair. 

When I recently used the KCKT on wet hair then topped with Curl Maker, my hair is soft, but a hot and dry looking mess that looks rough to touch. It's not rough, but looks rough.  

My hair is natural low porosity 4a, high density hair. Probably not very high, but average high. I have a lot of hair


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 25, 2016)

Been doing some experimenting and I finally got a good picture to contribute. I've been using oyin + wetline and this is my first actual "wash & go". I did it in the morning then left to go to the hair show, took 40ish minutes to rake the gel through all my sections. I dried it a bit under my hooded dryer (15 minutes mostly to stop my hair from dripping). It was very white in the morning around 9am but this is how it looked around 2pm. I used oyin hair dew underneath.  I never do wash & go's so I'm pretty proud of this one. It was still wet when I came home around 10 and nyc was HOT on Saturday.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 25, 2016)

You could EASILY be my cousin! Lol! 


Chicoro said:


> View attachment 368151 View attachment 368153View attachment 368155 View attachment 368157
> 
> No matter how long my hair is, it always draws up to my shoulders. Without the gel, it would draw up to my ears. There was a bit of a crunch. I had some cheap conditioner in my hair from two days ago, then I rewet the hair with water, applied S-curl and the gel. I literally made each section of curls by sectioning hair and twisting in my hands. My hair looks better to me with larger, divided sections.
> 
> I prefer pony tails and buns!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2016)

I used it today. Love the hold and definition. Used oil underneath. My hair is crunchy.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I used it today. Love the hold and definition. Used oil underneath. My hair is crunchy.



Lovely curls!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay!!! Camille Rose Naturals with Oyin Hair Dew underneath has edged out my previous pairing. I'm done!

Their smells clashed for a few minutes then faded out.

Both are available from OTG stores. Both have good ingredients.

Done, du, du, done . . . Duuuuuuuuune!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 27, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Lovely curls!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 27, 2016)

I too bought the squeeze bottle. I swear by the SM Lo Po leave in. After washing and DCing I used the leave in and gel. My hair was instantly defined, shiny and soft!! Think I will get a couple more of these just in case!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 27, 2016)

KinkyRN said:


> I too bought the squeeze bottle. I swear by the SM Lo Po leave in. After washing and DCing I used the leave in and gel. My hair was instantly defined, shiny and soft!! Think I will get a couple more of these just in case!!


my precious!! I LOVE the SM LO PO leave in.  Instant love.  I can use it ALONE and have soft supple hair after drying. NO sealing!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 27, 2016)

Welp, my second attempt with the wetline was a fail, my 4b HiPo coarse hair has never met a gel it didn't laugh at, not wetline, not eco, not the SM High Porosity, nothing has given me the coil definition I've seen in other type 4s online I even finally tried the bentonite + acv clay mask and no dice. My last ditch effort will be with MHM, *sighs*.

On a good note when all those gels failed me I finally tried african threading to stretch my hair and its looking like that was a success lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Welp, my second attempt with the wetline was a fail, my 4b HiPo coarse hair has never met a gel it didn't laugh at, not wetline, not eco, not the SM High Porosity, nothing has given me the coil definition I've seen in other type 4s online I even finally tried the bentonite + acv clay mask and no dice. My last ditch effort will be with MHM, *sighs*.
> 
> On a good note when all those gels failed me I finally tried african threading to stretch my hair and its looking like that was a success lol.



Aw! Glad for that silver lining, though.

I'm hipo but 4a with a little bit of 3c. My hair used to show little definition at the roots. But if I prepoo with a penatrating oil, treat with Naturalicious's clay treatment, use DevaCurl Decadence No Poo and Conditioner, then close my hair cuticles with a 1:1 mix of cold distilled water and aloe Vera juice . . . after a few weeks my hair is tooooooo defined. It's so coily that I had to stop using the DevaCurl Decadence. It was like max, Max, MAX definition.  NOTE: Most recommend a much more diluted AVJ spritz.

Have you ever used DevaCurl Decadence? I'm not encouraging its purchase, just wondering. Products act so differently on each head that I try to avoid suggestions and instead share my experiences/results.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 27, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Been doing some experimenting and I finally got a good picture to contribute. I've been using oyin + wetline and this is my first actual "wash & go". I did it in the morning then left to go to the hair show, took 40ish minutes to rake the gel through all my sections. I dried it a bit under my hooded dryer (15 minutes mostly to stop my hair from dripping). It was very white in the morning around 9am but this is how it looked around 2pm. I used oyin hair dew underneath.  I never do wash & go's so I'm pretty proud of this one. It was still wet when I came home around 10 and nyc was HOT on Saturday. View attachment 368255



@kodachax,
It looks nice. I like the texture of your hair. It's really thick, too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> *PICTURE HEAVY POST! *
> 
> The Voodoo spell has broken...well almost....
> 
> ...



So so pretty @Chicoro. Wow your shrinkage though!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay...I love the look and stretch this stuff gives me.  However, I have to figure out how to lessen the crunch.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 27, 2016)

kodochax said:


> Been doing some experimenting and I finally got a good picture to contribute. I've been using oyin + wetline and this is my first actual "wash & go". I did it in the morning then left to go to the hair show, took 40ish minutes to rake the gel through all my sections. I dried it a bit under my hooded dryer (15 minutes mostly to stop my hair from dripping). It was very white in the morning around 9am but this is how it looked around 2pm. I used oyin hair dew underneath.  I never do wash & go's so I'm pretty proud of this one. It was still wet when I came home around 10 and nyc was HOT on Saturday. View attachment 368255





shortdub78 said:


> I used it today. Love the hold and definition. Used oil underneath. My hair is crunchy.



@kodochax and @shortdub78

Ya'll know your heads of hair look awesome .


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 27, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw! Glad for that silver lining, though.
> 
> I'm hipo but 4a with a little bit of 3c. My hair used to show little definition at the roots. But if I prepoo with a penatrating oil, treat with Naturalicious's clay treatment, use DevaCurl Decadence No Poo and Conditioner, then close my hair cuticles with a 1:1 mix of cold distilled water and aloe Vera juice . . . after a few weeks my hair is tooooooo defined. It's so coily that I had to stop using the DevaCurl Decadence. It was like max, Max, MAX definition.  NOTE: Most recommend a much more diluted AVJ spritz.


My hair shows little definition from root to tips I'm great at heat styling my hair or stretched styles/sets but my wash n gos are never defined which means its just a mass of tangles in no time. I've never had clumped coils that lasted and I'm hoping I can change that. I really like your pre-poo mix, I sealed with that mixture yesterday as I was threading my hair and it was lovely, I think I'll start to incorporate overnight prepoos for sure, btw is it done on dry, damp or wet hair?

I know for a fact my hair loves AVG/AVJ so I think that spritz could be a winner, I'll be trying that out for sure.



> Have you ever used DevaCurl Decadence? I'm not encouraging its purchase, just wondering.


 I've never tried that clay treatment or the devacurl decadence although I've been hearing great things about devacurl for a while now, I was contemplating trying it out in target the other day but I def had sticker shock lol 



> Products act so differently on each head that I try to avoid suggestions and instead share my experiences/results.


 So true, its all trial and error at the end of the day, I'm going to start testing more products on harvested shed hair to save myself hassle lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> My hair shows little definition from root to tips I'm great at heat styling my hair or stretched styles/sets but my wash n gos are never defined which means its just a mass of tangles in no time. I've never had clumped coils that lasted and I'm hoping I can change that. I really like your pre-poo mix, I sealed with that mixture yesterday as I was threading my hair and it was lovely, I think I'll start to incorporate overnight prepoos for sure, btw is it done on dry, damp or wet hair?
> 
> I know for a fact my hair loves AVG/AVJ so I think that spritz could be a winner, I'll be trying that out for sure.
> 
> ...



Oooooo! Testing on harvested shed hair. BRILLIANT! I'm glad you liked the pre-poo mix. I've been wondering about possibly adding sweet almond oil and a few drops of peppermint oil, but I don't have the spirit for it right now. I'm close to running out of gas with all of this at the moment. 

I'm very impressed that you are great at heat styling! My hair styling skills are low! LOL! I max out at two-strand twisting. 

*To answer your question:*
I have used that prepoo on both dry and damp hair. I liked it better on damp hair, but it was fine on dry hair, as I pre-poo overnight. I just put two plastic baggies over my pre-poo'd hair and a bonnet over that, and wake up the next morning and detangle by adding SM's Hipo Masque -- or whatever I'm trialing -- to my ends. (A few times my scalp has been a little itchy when I wake up after pre-pooing. I guess from the dampness overnight???) I keep my spray bottle nearby and use it as need as I'm detangling. I have recently been advised to NOT SHAMPOO with tangled hair. I never really thought about it, but I guess it makes sense.

Here's a pretty good review of the DevaCurl Decadence line:

Feel free to stop reading! I'm a bit of a talker. 

ABOUT THAT DevaCurl Decadence STICKER SHOCK:
  Agreed regarding sticker shock of the DevaCurl Decadence line. I purchased the kit at Ulta for $49. The ONLY, ONLY, ONLY reason I did so was because I had an appointment in two weeks with Angela Hicks (tons and tons of rave 5-star reviews at Curly Nikki .com), and she favors those products. That appointment was a depression appointment.  I was NOT feeling the natural healthy hair journey, and I wanted to be ready for Angela when she said, "You know, why don't you try the DevaCurl line? I suggest DevaCurl . . ." 

I wanted to be able to say, "Nooooooooope, I already know what it does for my hair" or whatever response . . . versus, "Oh, yeah? Well . . . Okay. If you think that's what'll help . . . " I really just needed some help and wanted to be informed with knowledge so I might actually get some help.

Sadly, I did NOT like the other 2 products in the DevaCurl box. Maybe I need to revisit them instead of letting them go bad.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jul 27, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oooooo! Testing on harvested shed hair. BRILLIANT!


 Thanks! I've been intending to make a thread/blogpost on ways to use your shed hair, so many possibilities!



> I'm glad you liked the pre-poo mix. I've been wondering about possibly adding sweet almond oil and a few drops of peppermint oil, but I don't have the spirit for it right now. I'm close to running out of gas with all of this at the moment.


OMG I was literally just thinking about adding sweet almond oil nd rose essential oil or lavendar, thats so funny!



> I'm very impressed that you are great at heat styling! My hair styling skills are low! LOL! I max out at two-strand twisting.


 Honey I can heat style, two strand twist, flat twist, braid out, cornrow, marley/senegalese twist, crochet braid, box braid even loc extensions no problem, but getting hang and coil definition in my hair has eluded me and its such an odd feeling for me! lolol



> *To answer your question:*
> I have used that prepoo on both dry and damp hair. I liked it better on damp hair, but it was fine on dry hair, as I pre-poo overnight. I just put two plastic baggies over my pre-poo'd hair and a bonnet over that, and wake up the next morning and detangle by adding SM's Hipo Masque -- or whatever I'm trialing -- to my ends. (A few times my scalp has been a little itchy when I wake up after pre-pooing. I guess from the dampness overnight???) I keep my spray bottle nearby and use it as need as I'm detangling. I have recently been advised to NOT SHAMPOO with tangled hair. I never really thought about it, but I guess it makes sense.


Yea I figured it would be best on damp, I def will be doing that.

Lately I've found myself detangling prior to washing, but I've gone years putting my hair in 10 twisted sections (tangled with shed hair throughout) and detangling after the wash/DC with no issues, I think the fact that it was in 10 tight twists prior keeps it from tangling further and keeps it stretched to an extent that the tangles easily melt away, but whatever works! 



> Here's a pretty good review of the DevaCurl Decadence line:
> 
> Feel free to stop reading! I'm a bit of a talker.
> 
> ...


 Thanks will def check out the review! Yea you win some you lose some in this hair product game, Thank goodness target has a good return policy because alot of the stuff I bought the other day is going back


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 27, 2016)

Saludable84 said:


> So, when I first started using both in the spring, it was great. Soft, shiny, nice hair. Then all of a sudden, it just got dull and depressing looking. Idk what happened.
> 
> I used the KCCC alone on wet hair and it was gel like. I didn't like it. But when I used it on towel dried (microfiber for <10 minutes) hair on top of KCKT, it did not act like gel, just like custard. Soft hair, but after a few weeks of use, dull hair.
> 
> ...


Dumb question, but have you clarified?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jul 27, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I used it today. Love the hold and definition. Used oil underneath. My hair is crunchy.


That baby hair is on fleek.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 27, 2016)

Honey Bee said:


> Dumb question, but have you clarified?



Recently yes. Roughly a month ago with the same results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Thanks! I've been intending to make a thread/blogpost on ways to use your shed hair, so many possibilities!




So neat. Write it! Inquiring minds want to KNOW! 




> OMG I was literally just thinking about adding sweet almond oil nd rose essential oil or lavendar, thats so funny!







> Honey I can heat style, two strand twist, flat twist, braid out, cornrow, marley/senegalese twist, crochet braid, box braid even loc extensions no problem, but getting hang and coil definition in my hair has eluded me and its such an odd feeling for me! lolol



I am so envious. Just JEALOUS! If I had these skills!!!! You are SO blessed being able to do all of that. You can crochet BRAID?! I'm jealous. My hair journey would be a COMPLETELY different experience if I had just ONE of your skills. *I know if somebody started a school for this, a lot of us would line up and PAY, PAY, PAY.*

Yes!  I think you're right about washing in twists and how it helps with tangles.

Returns! I never felt comfortable with doing it until this natural hair journey!  Now I'm like  "What was wrong with it? I feel like I could be allergic . . ." Just kidding. I have indeed started returning makeup and hair products that don't work. It's just too costly otherwise.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 27, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw! Glad for that silver lining, though.
> 
> I'm hipo but 4a with a little bit of 3c. My hair used to show little definition at the roots. But if I prepoo with a penatrating oil, treat with Naturalicious's clay treatment, use DevaCurl Decadence No Poo and Conditioner, then close my hair cuticles with a 1:1 mix of cold distilled water and aloe Vera juice . . . after a few weeks my hair is tooooooo defined. It's so coily that I had to stop using the DevaCurl Decadence. It was like max, Max, MAX definition.  NOTE: Most recommend a much more diluted AVJ spritz.
> 
> Have you ever used DevaCurl Decadence? I'm not encouraging its purchase, just wondering. Products act so differently on each head that I try to avoid suggestions and instead share my experiences/results.


I wish there was a way to save posts that have info you want to try or remember for later. I have the DevaCurl Decadence on my to try list and sometimes use the Super Cream and the leave-in, I'm used to _drinking _my avj not putting it on my head lol, I've done clay (MHM),  and I *want *max, max definition!! Wetline helps so much more than anything else has but I'm taking notes!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jul 27, 2016)

For those having issues with definition have thought or tried finger coils?  I used to do them all the time and I would have definition out of this world. You just have to do them really small. They would last all week. See my avi for how they would look.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 27, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I wish there was a way to save posts that have info you want to try or remember for later. I have the DevaCurl Decadence on my to try list and sometimes use the Super Cream and the leave-in, I'm used to _drinking _my avj not putting it on my head lol, I've done clay (MHM),  and I *want *max, max definition!! Wetline helps so much more than anything else has but I'm taking notes!!



So glad Wetline works for you! It is definitely a good gel. 

Here's how I save and collect everything I need to save (copy and pastes of forum posts, embedded YouTube tutorials, pics of my hair next to the regimen steps that created the look, etc.): I have a OneNote notebook. I am SO MUCH more organized, informed, and pointed now that I'm keeping notes, keeping a regimen diary, collecting advice and tips, jotting my reviews of product + technique parings, etc.

Here's a link to a blank such hair journey OneNote notebook I created to share: https://1drv.ms/o/s!Ait-gOsX75EFh6V6PviU4p0l91bKZg

You can browse through it if you like. I'm hoping it's also downloadable, because once downloaded, you can tweak and modify it how you want.


----------



## KinkyRN (Jul 28, 2016)

shawnyblazes said:


> my precious!! I LOVE the SM LO PO leave in.  Instant love.  I can use it ALONE and have soft supple hair after drying. NO sealing!


I love that stuff so much if something doesn't work well with it I'm through. Watch them change the formulation or stop making it. I think I need to hoard some more of the entire line!!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2016)

My beef with wetline is the flaking.  My hair is prone to single strand knots and I've noticed little white bits caked at the ends of my  hair where knotting occurs.  The spots that look whitish in the pictures is the dried gel.     

Here is last weeks experiment with MHC type 3 creme, hydra silica tea mist and coconut oil.









http://[IMG]http://i68.tinypic.com/10f1cgw.jpg
I'ma go head and give this another try.  It's not like I've made a dent in this big a-- tub I got. 
Tonight I have put about 10 two strand twists in my hair with Aunt Jackie's curl maintenance and wetline and am sitting under the dryer.   I'll take pictures of what the twist out looks like tomorrow and post.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 28, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> My beef with wetline is the flaking.  My hair is prone to single strand knots and I've noticed little white bits caked at the ends of my  hair where knotting occurs.  The spots that look whitish in the pictures is the dried gel.
> 
> Here is last weeks experiment with MHC type 3 creme, hydra silica tea mist and coconut oil.
> 
> ...




@Crackers Phinn, Is your hair wet here? It looks moisture drenched and shiny. That's a thick puff. Are you bra-strap length or longer when stretches because that looks like a lot of hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 28, 2016)

@ShredsofDignity,
We are almost up to 500 posts on your 'voodoo gel' thread, girl!  

@Aggie,
Who go'n bring this home to 500 posts?  We almost there, girl!

***Honestly, this thread is my little escape from the seemingly relentless losses and sadness we are all experiencing in 2016. It's so nice to see all you ladies post your pictures of your pretty hair and seeing your joy and and hair challenges. Hair Gel results may be mundane, but it's a welcome distraction 'cause  it is _*rough*_ in 2016.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Crackers Phinn, Is your hair wet here? It looks moisture drenched and shiny. That's a thick puff. Are you bra-strap length or longer when stretches because that looks like a lot of hair.


My hair is dry.  Adding leave -in and oil with the gel added sheen. 
I have more than one head full of hair on my head.   I'm positive that I'm past APL all over  with some of my hair in the back stretching to bsl.   The single strand knots don't care about my hair goals.   



Chicoro said:


> ***Honestly, this thread is my little escape from the seemingly relentless losses and sadness we are all experiencing in 2016. It's so nice to see all you ladies post your pictures of your pretty hair and seeing your joy and and hair challenges. Hair Gel results may be mundane, but it's a welcome distraction 'cause  it is _*rough*_ in 2016.



I appreciate this thread.  It was the push I needed to let go of my wigs.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 28, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Tonight I have put about 10 two strand twists in my hair with *Aunt Jackie's curl maintenance and wetline* and am sitting under the dryer.   I'll take pictures of what the twist out looks like tomorrow and post.


This was not a good idea.  It was my first time using any Aunt Jackie's product.   Pics coming tonight.


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 28, 2016)

Crackers Phinn said:


> This was not a good idea.  It was my first time using any Aunt Jackie's product.   Pics coming tonight.



Crackers Phinn is *IN *for the *500th* post in this thread!!!!


----------



## rileypak (Jul 29, 2016)

Just dropping off a few pics (no hair pics yet). 
Wetline seems to mix well with APB Daily Refresher Spray...


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jul 29, 2016)

bellatiamarie said:


> So...  I've been using this gel on my kinky curly u-part wig with my denman... and today I decided to try a wash and go on my hair.  I've had this gel for a while now.  I ordered the big tub on Amazon, but I haven't used it because honestly, I was skeptical.  My main concern was that I have not found a gel better than or comparable to Kinky Curly Curling Custard... and cheaper? That's unheard of.  So, honestly, my expectations were low.
> 
> Honey!!
> 
> ...



Update: my hair didn't dry until the next day in the evening .  I air dry my WNG 99% of the time. Usually when I do a WNG with KCCC my hair is dry by the next day/afternoon. 

I used KCKT with my wetline WNG and 1st and 2nd day hair was nice, defined, and bouncy.  Third day hair was stiff, hard, and dry.  It was very defined, but the shrinkage was serious.  My hands are always in my hair so feeling that hard, stiff hair was off putting for me. I ended up putting my hair in an updo on day 3 and washing the next day. 

I'm thinking that in order to get a wetline WNG past day 3, I'm going to have to make sure my hair is moisturized underneath.  I'm going to give it another go, but it's looking like me and KCCC may be in for the longhaul.


----------



## VivaMac (Jul 29, 2016)

I am so mad at all of you right now including all the lurkers who never post but run out and buy up all the product.

Why did I just go into the Latin pharmacy to re-up on this gel and they are completely sold out, not only that, they raised the frigging price, by $1. Frigging .49. woosah. Ok so I am like let me get a small one until they restock, that also went up .49cents

Ok, I head back to my side of town  and went into the drugstore close to my parents to get some sale items, they have the large one for $2.39
Redemption!!  And no, I am not telling you all where I found it.


----------



## SheWalks (Jul 29, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @kodachax,
> It looks nice. I like the texture of your hair. It's really thick, too.





Aggie said:


> @kodochax and @shortdub78
> 
> Ya'll know your heads of hair look awesome .


Seems my last reply did not go through.
Thanks for the compliments ladies I appreciate it .  I'm happy that I'm getting better at this!


----------



## MzRhonda (Jul 29, 2016)

This has done wonders for my youngest (12 yrs old) dd and her hair styling. It is a keeper.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 29, 2016)

I got 2nd day wash n go for the first time ever and these are my results currently:






I did my wash routine
Then applied Grapseed oil..and a little Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie
and then shingled the gel throughout my hair after sectioning my hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 30, 2016)

My 10 year old is becoming a puff aficionado. She is using this product now. She has to add the baby hair too.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm loving this gel's results but I'm getting a little worried. There's glycerin in it, right? So, what happens when it gets drier outside? I really don't want to try finding another, more moisturizing, gel for the dry winter months. I like Wetline's voodoo!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2016)

@wavezncurlz 
Aww...Very Cute!


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Saludable84!
> 
> I am SO glad I'm not alone with this. Sometimes the KCKT + KCCC performs wonderfully for me, then on other days, the KCCC just acts WEIRD.
> 
> ...



You are my hair twin honey!!! I'm about to stalk your posts...lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> You are my hair twin honey!!! I'm about to stalk your posts...lol



Back atcha! I'm about to stalk YOURS!  My account is new, so I don't have tons of posts. Feel free to ask me about any of it, though. I'm a low-skilled natural , so I may be of limited help. 

Yay! Glad to have a hair twin!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

In the Fall/winter wash and go thread, I posted details about my use today of DevaCurl gel. Hubby said this is the prettiest wash-and-wear I've achieved at home to date. I'm cheesin'! I love it! The gel dried out my Oyin Hair Dew (layered beneath it). Otherwise, lovely!!!

It's tricky to use. I've been watching YouTube tutorials. Anyhoo, deets are at that thread and the MHM Hangout thread.

Happy gelling!


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Back atcha! I'm about to stalk YOURS!  My account is new, so I don't have tons of posts. Feel free to ask me about any of it, though. I'm a low-skilled natural , so I may be of limited help.
> 
> Yay! Glad to have a hair twin!



Girl, I'm not on the hair side much...anymore. I reached WL when I was relaxed, but this natural thing has not been the easiest to figure out, especially since I have hair unlike most people.

I have lots of definition on the ends of my hair and in the back (this area is mainly 4a), my crown and top are a bit looser closer to 3c but frizzy as all get out, no root definition, but the ends curl.

I mainly protective-style, my hair thrives when left alone. Trying to find products that work and SSKs have been killing me.

My hair hates coconut oil and it seems like every natural raves about it. I can prepoo with it, but that's it.

My hair likes avocado oil, Oyin hair dew, APB refresher sprays,Camille Rose Twisting Butter, CurlMaker, and Qhemet Burdock Root Butter cream.

I can do some-of the Shea Moisture DCs , but none of the stylers, cowashes, or gels.  Hair likes protein, so I keep that in rotation.

The weird thing about my hair is that because it's so dense, I have to use a heavier oil to seal, but I can't go too heavy, because my fine strands will get weighed down. Finding that balance is cumbersome.

I find that if I mix my oil ( JBCO is my oil of choice to seal) with my cream and apply it at the same time, it's doesn't get as weighed down.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Girl, I'm not on the hair side much...anymore. I reached WL when I was relaxed, *but this natural thing has not been the easiest to figure out, especially since I have hair unlike most people. *
> 
> I have lots of definition on the ends of my hair and in the back (this area is mainly 4a), my crown and top are a bit looser closer to 3c but frizzy as all get it, no root definition, but the ends curl.
> 
> ...







Okay we really ARE hair twins! Oh my GOODNESS, YES to what I bolded in your post above. So glad somebody understands!

What really freaked me out is that you wrote this: "I have lots of definition on the ends of my hair and in the back (this area is mainly 4a), my crown and top are a bit looser closer to 3c but frizzy as all get it, no root definition, but the ends curl." Ummmm . . .. YES!!! Like . . . freakishly exactly. Wowwwwww. 

Yes, yes, yes to EVERYTHING you said about coconut oil. Prepoo. That's IT. NOTHING else.  
CRN Curl Maker: Oh, YES! 
Oyin Hair Dew: Oh, YES! 
NOTHING, NOTHING, NOTHING of Shea Moisture's has done anything special for me EXCEPT SM's hipo masque. Well . . . I just recently discovered that the hipo gel does me good if over Oyin Hair Dew. But that hipo masque is HOLY, HOLY grail for me. Manuka is better than okay if I let it sit in my hair a bit. The JBCO masque was okay. I have the 10-in-1 masque but have yet to try it. We'll see. 
YES: My hair loves protein. Yes: MUST keep it in rotation. 
Ha! I _almost _bought avocado oil today to try for the first time! I bought sweet almond oil to try instead. 

LOL! Everything that you said works for you, I'll have to try at some point. 

These products work REALLY well on my hair:

Naturalicious 5-in-1 clay treatment/wash. (I need to learn how to replicate this at home myself. $22/bottle + shipping is not economical)
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curl Stimulator (gel): Angela Hicks is a stellar stylist. She styled my hair with only this, and that wash-and-go was AH-MAZING. Moisturized for days. Elongated. Defined ROOT to tip. Just gorgeous. I have TRIED to replicate her results.
DevaCurl Decadence One Condition (the line's conditioner)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 30, 2016)

@cutiepiebabygirl, how do you use the Qhemet Burdock Root Buttercreme? And, have you tried any other Qhemet products? If yes, were they any good?

EDITED TO ADD:
Because of the whole my-hair-is-dense-and-hipo-and-needs-sealant-but-I-can't-use-heavy-butters-because-my-hair-is-fine thing, I am going to try the Bekura Palm Tapioca. I'll let you know how it fares. It's supposed to be able to define, moisturize, provide a little hold, AND seal all at once. That makes me wonder if it would be a game-changer for my special hair. 

The Lazy Natural's tumblr review convinced me to give it a trial.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jul 30, 2016)

Xtreme is a no go in the winter for me. Lovely definition but hard as rocks.  Even with sealing.  I live in NJ.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 30, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl, how do you use the Qhemet Burdock Root Buttercreme? And, have you tried any other Qhemet products? If yes, were they any good?
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:
> Because of the whole my-hair-is-dense-and-hipo-and-needs-sealant-but-I-can't-use-heavy-butters-because-my-hair-is-fine thing, I am going to try the Bekura Palm Tapioca. I'll let you know how it fares. It's supposed to be able to define, moisturize, provide a little hold, AND seal all at once. That makes me wonder if it would be a game-changer for my special hair.
> ...



I use the LOC or LLOC method...as you know with hipo hair, you have to shellac moisture in there!! 

L (iquid Leave In) - Annabelle Refresher Spray with glycerin....(She has a version w/o glycerin).
L (eave in ) - Oyin Hair Dew
O - Here I mix my oil with my and apply them together versus layering it separately. I will use Avocado oil or JBCO. JBCO is winning...it's heavier and lasts longer.
C - Burdock Root Butter Cream with JBCO/ Qhemet Softening Balm/or  Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm

Burdock Root Butter Cream, it is light on the hair, but very moisturizing, I like it! Moisture for days, it's a bit expensive. I just picked up some, she had a sale today. I use it as the C in the LOC method.

 Heavy Amla Cream  was too heavy for my hair...but it was very moisturizing. I may have been able to use it, just a very little will go along way on my fine strands. I use it as the C in the LOC method.

Castor & Moringa Softening Serum which I liked, but again it was expensive and it's basically hyped up JBCO - you can make something similar yourself. I use it as the O in the LOC method.

Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm -very moisturizing, a liitle goes a long way, you would use it like an oil sealant.  I use it as the O in the LOC method.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 30, 2016)

Supposed to be twist-out with Aunt Jackie's curl mane-tenance defining cool whip and wetline.  I have done twist outs before and ain't look like this.   I kept wondering why it was taking so long under the dryer.   











But I was like ok fine, I'll just toss it in a low puff and call it a day...until I noticed all this white **** on my shoulders and back.  After looking closer I saw random patches of white clumps in my hair.  I was out in these streets so I wet my hair and then threw some ecostyler gel that was in the trunk of my car.  




The flaking from the Aunt Jackie's is very apparent on my neck and back.  I clarify with every shampoo so I know wasn't buildup.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jul 31, 2016)

MeaWea said:


> I'm loving this gel's results but I'm getting a little worried. There's glycerin in it, right? So, what happens when it gets drier outside? I really don't want to try finding another, more moisturizing, gel for the dry winter months. I like Wetline's voodoo!!


I spray my hair daily with my moisturizer or some water. I have no dryness. I'm on day 3. I notice that as the days go on my hair gets softer and softer.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I use the LOC or LLOC method...as you know with hipo hair, you have to shellac moisture in there!!
> 
> L (iquid Leave In) - Annabelle Refresher Spray with glycerin....(She has a version w/o glycerin).
> L (eave in ) - Oyin Hair Dew
> ...





@cutiepiebabygirl, thanks so much for this! Woooo! If I could get multi-day moisture!!! I might faint or have to do a praise dance or something. 

QUESTION:
You said: "O - Here I mix my oil with my and apply them together versus layering it separately. I will use Avocado oil or JBCO. JBCO is winning...it's heavier and lasts longer."

You left out a word. You mix your oil with your ________?

TIA! 

P.S. Anabelle.  Looks like her shop is closed at the moment. Is that the only place where her refresher spray can be purchased? And, have you found a good alternative/backup refresher spray?


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Jul 31, 2016)

Ooops honey. I mix my oil with my cream ( the burdock root butter or wheatever cream I decide to use that day) versus layering it separately.

The last 2 steps of LOC - Oil and cream, I combine and apply at once. 

Annabelle is closed until tomoorow, she will have her annual anniversary sale, a lot of good deals. She only sells on Etsy, so I plan on stocking up until her next sale which will probably be Black Friday. I only buy during sales, so I buy enough to last each sale to be economical. 

No alternative thus far...I've tried soooooooooooooo many products that have just sat on my hair, when I find one that works, I get excited and stop looking. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl, thanks so much for this! Woooo! If I could get multi-day moisture!!! I might faint or have to do a praise dance or something.
> 
> QUESTION:
> You said: "O - Here I mix my oil with my and apply them together versus layering it separately. I will use Avocado oil or JBCO. JBCO is winning...it's heavier and lasts longer."
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 31, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Ooops honey. I mix my oil with my cream ( the burdock root butter or wheatever cream I decide to use that day) versus layering it separately.
> 
> The last 2 steps of LOC - Oil and cream, I combine and apply at once.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That's what I was thinking you meant.

I like your smart and economical purchasing strategy! 

 Ha. I get RELIEVED when I find a product that works. That's how rare it's gotten for me.  Cantu products do absolutely NOTHING for my hair, and almost everyone I know finds SOMETHING good from Cantu!!! I was like, "Figures, but at least trialing them didn't break the bank."

Even Giovanni Direct Light Leave-in or whatever it's called kind of sits on my hair. Sheesh! I didn't even realize it for awhile and was just raving about that product over its slip.

Baby steps! The key for me is to try to keep it fun. Otherwise, it just gets frustrating with my "special and different" hair type. I tell myself: "I'm grateful I have hair. I'm grateful I can afford to try to figure out my hair. " Could be woooooooorse! 

Take care, lady!


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 1, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @ShredsofDignity,
> We are almost up to 500 posts on your 'voodoo gel' thread, girl!
> 
> @Aggie,
> ...


@Chicoro You should come to the wash n go thread. We post lots of pics in there! That's where I'll mostly be since I'm not using wet line for wng's at the moment.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 1, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> @Chicoro You should come to the wash n go thread. We post lots of pics in there! That's where I'll mostly be since I'm not using wet line for wng's at the moment.
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/



Thank you for the invite @Pokahontas!


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 1, 2016)

I'll let you know once I use it.  I just purchased a tub from Target.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Girl, I'm not on the hair side much...anymore. I reached WL when I was relaxed, but this natural thing has not been the easiest to figure out, especially since I have hair unlike most people.
> 
> I have lots of definition on the ends of my hair and in the back (this area is mainly 4a), my crown and top are a bit looser closer to 3c but frizzy as all get out, no root definition, but the ends curl.
> 
> ...



Oh my word, you sound like my hair twin. Unbelievable how much my hair is just like yours! To control SSKs I have to use thick moisturizers with butters to seal. These have been saving my hair of late.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I got 2nd day wash n go for the first time ever and these are my results currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wowwww! So pretty @PinkSunshine77


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Oh my word, you sound like my hair twin. Unbelievable how much my hair is just like yours! To control SSKs I have to use thick moisturizers with butters to seal. These have been saving my hair of late.



Are you high porosity?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> Are you high porosity?


No I'm not but I am mostly normal to slightly high. I'm definitely not LoPo


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Aug 2, 2016)

Aggie said:


> No I'm not but I am mostly normal to slightly high. I'm definitely not LoPo



I'm high porosity...what butters/ moisturizers are you using? JBCO is my go to right now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Aug 2, 2016)

@cutiepiebabygirl and @Aggie,

Have either of you used either of the Oyin leave-in sprays? I'm wondering if it boosts moisture when layered under the Oyin Hair Dew? If you've used it, what's your review of it? And how does it compare to other leave-in sprays you like? TIA!!!

ETA: Jojoba oil. Your thoughts? It's one of the few true sealers, I'm reading.


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Aug 2, 2016)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl and @Aggie,
> 
> Have either of you used either of the Oyin leave-in sprays? I'm wondering if it boosts moisture when layered under the Oyin Hair Dew? If you've used it, what's your review of it? And how does it compare to other leave-in sprays you like? TIA!!!
> 
> ETA: Jojoba oil. Your thoughts? It's one of the few true sealers, I'm reading.



Hey! I haven't tried the leave ins, I actually thought about them the other day wondering how they compared to my APB refreshers. I may pick up some on their next sale.


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 2, 2016)

I would mention to the low porosity ladies that don't like the results with wetline should defiantly use a thick moisturizer underneath.....or break the cast after it's dry with a softening oil and short mists of water


----------



## Aggie (Aug 2, 2016)

cutiepiebabygirl said:


> I'm high porosity...what butters/ moisturizers are you using? JBCO is my go to right now.





YvetteWithJoy said:


> @cutiepiebabygirl and @Aggie,
> 
> Have either of you used either of the Oyin leave-in sprays? I'm wondering if it boosts moisture when layered under the Oyin Hair Dew? If you've used it, what's your review of it? And how does it compare to other leave-in sprays you like? TIA!!!
> 
> ETA: Jojoba oil. Your thoughts? It's one of the few true sealers, I'm reading.


@cutiepiebabygirl and @YvetteWithJoy 

I'm finding that my hair really likes Bekura Honey Latte Hair Milk,   Dudley's PCA Moisture Retainer, SSI Marula Hair Cream, Donna Marie Super ButterCreme, CRN Curl Maker under my Wetline Xtreme gel with no flaking, Keracare Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil makes my hair feel pretty soft.

I have not used any of the Oyin hair sprays but I am looking to try the ones from Annabelle's Perfect Blends from www.etsy.com. My hair hasn't done well with the leave-ins I've tried, ie, Redken Anti-Snap leave-in and Biolage Hydrasource leave-in. They are okay, but I get no slip from either of them. So I'm still looking for the perfect leaver-in. The Oyin Hair Dew was also just okay but no stellar results for me either.

I have a few other butters and creams that I haven't used yet but will update once I crack those open. I believe my hair will love that My Honey Child 4A cream a lot though because of the ingredients. I can't wait to open and use that one. I am also eager to try Siamese Twists Cupuacu Hair Cream and that will be used after the MHC 4A Cream since I just bought it. That one seems promising as well

I am currently using the Siamese Twists Sweet Potatoe Pie hair Cream but it goes on like a sealant and I really like that one a lot and I use it to seal in my Honey Latte and PCA Moisture Retainer and other water-based moisturizers. Most products with coconut oil high up the ingredients list leaves my hair feeling a little stiff and I don't like that so I watch that closely.


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 2, 2016)

wavezncurlz said:


> My 10 year old is becoming a puff aficionado. She is using this product now. She has to add the baby hair too.


My 12 yr old does this as well.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 3, 2016)

MzRhonda said:


> My 12 yr old does this as well.


Hahaha. She's so proud of herself. I'm happy though. I've one less head to do in the morning.


----------



## Misseyl (Aug 3, 2016)

I picked up my jar of gel yesterday and now I understand.  The gel laid my edges down to the max.  I just want to add that there was some concern about losing your edges because of gels,  so what I do is rinse off the gel while showering and reapply the gel the next day


----------



## Aggie (Aug 3, 2016)

Misseyl said:


> I picked up my jar of gel yesterday and now I understand.  The gel laid my edges down to the max.  I just want to add that there was some concern about losing your edges because of gels,  so what I do is rinse off the gel while showering and reapply the gel the next day


Whoa really? If that's true then I shouldn't have ANY edges since I've been using gel on my edges for a few years now, sometimes I wash it out, sometimes I don't. Plus I wear half wigs 98% of the time with a wig cap, so yeah, I really shouldn't have any edges...but I do. I think this is different from person to person, especially true for persons with fragile edges/hair I guess.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> Wowwww! So pretty @PinkSunshine77


thank you  it lasted 4 days..at 4 1/2 days I noticed a "glue like" substance forming in the front. I had to wash it


----------



## Aggie (Aug 4, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> thank you  it lasted 4 days..at 4 1/2 days I noticed a "glue like" substance forming in the front. I had to wash it


That's about as long as it lasts for me too before I need to wash it out.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 4, 2016)

Wetline saved my hair from looking a hot mess today


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 4, 2016)

Aggie said:


> That's about as long as it lasts for me too before I need to wash it out.


I never had it last that long before. I was shocked. I even notice, say if I do a sleek bun..it never gets completely hard and once it's dry, I end up with with cute curls haha. This stuff is great. I personally (no shade to Type 3s) think this gel works best with 4As or Bs.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 4, 2016)

I shampooed & conditioned that mess from yesterday out of my hair and decided to wng with Wetline

Trying a new combo, on one side I used Camille Rose naturals Aloe Whipped Butter gel & Ajani balm + Wetline & on the other side just used the whipped butter gel + Wetline

Since the whipped butter gel is already a styler I didn't use as much gel as I did when using Oyin hair dew.


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 6, 2016)

shortdub78 said:


> I used it today. Love the hold and definition. Used oil underneath. My hair is crunchy.


Beautiful! I feel like we are hair twins.

Anyone found a way to combat the crunch? I just don't like it


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 6, 2016)

Rocky91 said:


> Beautiful! I feel like we are hair twins.
> 
> Anyone found a way to combat the crunch? I just don't like it


The first few pages of this thread has options that work well. I suggest a heavy/ thick leave-in. Anything runny will leave a crunch after your hair is dry, that's not to say that it can't be fixed with a oil layered on top-after it dries.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 7, 2016)

......I've been really really bad. 
We've been moving and I made this Wetline wng last almost 3 weeks. 
I'm usually a weekly washer but made partial water rinses work this time. My hair still feels good & only got frizzy where I've been messing with it.


----------



## Daina (Aug 8, 2016)

I did a WnG today with SM curl enhancing smoothie and Wetline gel. This combo is just okay, I like the definition better with Wetline Gel and SM JBCO leave-in. But my hair is very shiny! Also got more crunch with thus combo, had to break it up with grapeseed oil. These pics are terrible as I am really bad at selfies.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 9, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> @Chicoro You should come to the wash n go thread. We post lots of pics in there! That's where I'll mostly be since I'm not using wet line for wng's at the moment.
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/


@Pokahontas what exactly did you do to your hair on the day you took your avi pic???  its sooo   worthy and inspiring. i love how much length it has but also how much volume. and you look so pretty.
you're still the closest thing to a hair twin that i've found since 2005 on my first hair journey/transition  . I'm transitioning again. I'll be so happy to be rid of this skimpy relaxed hair.


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Aug 9, 2016)

i can't wait to be natural and then try the Wet Line. Right now with a relaxer and heat damage my hair is just too crappy for Wetline even  All i can do is wear it straight.
ugh i cannot believe it will be _years_ until I'm natural. years  last relaxer was in April.
I trimmed a nice length of hideous stringy ends on July 27 so the more I trim the closer I'll be to all natural


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 9, 2016)

ShredsofDignity said:


> @Pokahontas what exactly did you do to your hair on the day you took your avi pic???  its sooo   worthy and inspiring. i love how much length it has but also how much volume. and you look so pretty.
> you're still the closest thing to a hair twin that i've found since 2005 on my first hair journey/transition  . I'm transitioning again. I'll be so happy to be rid of this skimpy relaxed hair.


Thanks so much girl! I wish I could remember what I did, this pic was a couple years ago before I got scissor happy. I'm working on getting back to that length curly but I still need to do one more trim because my hair is uneven ugh


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 9, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> Thanks so much girl! I wish I could remember what I did, this pic was a couple years ago before I got scissor happy. I'm working on getting back to that length curly but I still need to do one more trim because my hair is uneven ugh



@Pokahontas, What was your length, in that photo, straightened?


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 10, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> @Pokahontas, What was your length, in that photo, straightened?


I think probably hip length. I never really keep up with my exact length because I hardly ever straighten. I think that may have been a slightly stretched wng but I'm not sure. I used to use twists sometime to stretch my wng's. My hair has to be extremely long for it to show any length while curly. My shrinkage is crazy.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 10, 2016)

Pokahontas said:


> I think probably hip length. I never really keep up with my exact length because I hardly ever straighten. I think that may have been a slightly stretched wng but I'm not sure. I used to use twists sometime to stretch my wng's. My hair has to be extremely long for it to show any length while curly. My shrinkage is crazy.



Thank you for answering! For me to show any length while curly like that, I'd have to be at dinasour length. Meaning, it would need to hit my tail bone and extend about two feet beyond and along my tail when stretched.


----------



## Vshanell (Aug 10, 2016)

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for answering! For me to show any length while curly like that, I'd have to be at dinasour length. Meaning, it would need to hit my tail bone and extend about two feet beyond and along my tail when stretched.


It's weird how some hair shrinks more than others. I've never quite figured the logic behind it. I used to think it could've been because I have fine hair w/o much weight to it so it just springs back up to my head. I look at hair like Chime on YouTube and she doesn't seem to have much shrinkage but her hair seems to have thicker/heavier strands it could be more weighted down. I'm not sure but it's interesting.


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 15, 2016)

I ordered some of this and it should be waiting for me when I get home.

I know I've used it before for buns, but I don't recall if I ever tried if for a wash and go. It'll be a miracle if it works because I have yet to find ANYTHING that gives me a decent one.


----------



## LunadeMiel (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought a 35 ounce tub of this gel for less than $3 at Walmart. I can't believe how soft this gel leaves my hair. My curls last all week and are shiny too


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 17, 2016)

Saw some Wetline gel at Walgreens and I thought about this thread. Y'all know I bought it 
I'm gonna try it when I take these braids out.


----------



## MzLady78 (Aug 18, 2016)

So the W&G was a no-go. It just doesn't look good at my length. So I pulled it back into a puff and while the curls are defined, it's crunchy and dry looking. But I also probably need to clarify my hair, I have a bunch of different products in it right now.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 18, 2016)

I don't know if I should share this because I know we're going to make the price go up. But.......... Walmart.com has 3 & 4 packs of the 35oz clear for less than $20. With free shipping.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2016)

MzLady78 said:


> So the W&G was a no-go. It just doesn't look good at my length. So I pulled it back into a puff and while the curls are defined, it's crunchy and dry looking. But I also probably need to clarify my hair, I have a bunch of different products in it right now.


Use some oil over the top of the gel to soften it up a bit when you're having this experience.


----------



## Anaisin (Aug 18, 2016)

Just smoothed some of this on top my hair after fully air drying with SM low porosity leave in. Wearing a ponytail or bun tomorrow per usual


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm not sure why my hair feels so silky as I wash this gel out. I just don't get it.


----------



## Chicoro (Aug 19, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I'm not sure why my hair feels so silky as I wash this gel out. I just don't get it.



It's the voodoo.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 19, 2016)

MzLady78 said:


> So the W&G was a no-go. It just doesn't look good at my length. So I pulled it back into a puff and while the curls are defined, it's crunchy and dry looking. But I also probably need to clarify my hair, I have a bunch of different products in it right now.



You can also try diluting your gel a little, if it tends to dry crunchy.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2016)

Lucie said:


> Are you ladies all natural?


I am


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm noticing a lot of ladies complaining about flaking with this gel. Use it alone, with nothing under it. No leaves in, creams etc. I've never had a problem with flaking until like day 5.

Anyhoo...um...so ladies you know when I bought this tub..because I posted the pic here. This is that same tub now


----------



## qchelle (Aug 31, 2016)

Still using this gel!

I've had issues with flaking. Once it dries completely, if I pull on a curl, it will flake. I love pulling on my curls.

I've found a way around this. At first, to stretch it out, I would wait until it was completely dry (roots and everything) and then either A) braid it, B) blow it out some, or C) pull it into a ponytail. Now, I just wait until it's 90%dry, with the roots still wet and that's when I braid it and let it dry...or even just let it dry a little more like this. When I take the braids out, even if it's still a little wet, after it dries completely, there is no flaking.

My theory is that once it completely dries and sets in the form it's going to take, with the gel hardened, any manipulation of it causes it to break up and produces flakes. I guess my hair needs to be stretched out with the gel in it, so it won't set completely in that form, in order to not flake. This has also helped with hardness/crunchiness. Which I didn't/ don't mind at all. But I did mind the flaking. 
I actually like that it gets so hard, it makes it a protective style. My hair is usually very (too) fine and soft and breaks easily. With this, it's constantly hydrated* and the ends are 'held in place' by the gel. 

*so yea, I cowash every 3-4days. But between then, I can even spray it with straight water and add leave in at night, put it up (read below) and its _still_ curly the next morning.

And after the 3-4 days, so no flakes.

And yes, the curls still stay even if I braid it when it's not completely dry. Ok, I only care about the curls being on the ends of my hair strand. My roots are not "as" curly as they'd be if I let them dry before stretching. But I don't care about that. It's like 10% of my hair strand that's not super curly.

As the days go on, I just put it in a low ponytail at night, so it can stay stretched. I've also done a puff at night..scared that it would be in a permanent "up" position the next morning lol. But nope. I was able to wiggle it around and get it back "down" lol. Puffs are easier for me to put my hair into than low ponytails, but puffs do require a bit more morning manipulation. I'm glad I have options tho. 

I'm using Garnier fructis anti humidity leave in underneath. And I cowash it out with Aussie moist.


----------



## qchelle (Aug 31, 2016)

Yea, the flaking I'm talking about only happens when I play in my hair hardcore  not just flakes noticeably sitting on top of my hair. I never get any of that.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 31, 2016)

I ordered the four 35oz tubs from WalMart. 
I only have flaking of any kind on my low po patches, no matter what I put under it. Everywhere else I usually use KCKT and I just started trialing a Garnier leave-in. This past wash day I used Deva Curl Decadence cleanser and conditioner. I think this might be a winning combination.


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey my tub is completely gone now. I had to use EcoStyler clear on the left and Wetline on the right. Came out great.

Ignore those damaged pieces :/ I cut a lot of damage but if I cut anymore I seriously won't be able to style it.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Sep 2, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> The minute I see this gel over here, I'm buying it. Heard too many good things not to give it a try. I'm already on the lookout. Is it protein-free?



@AbsyBlvd

Get yourself to Electric Avenue in Brixton. Go to the first BBS on the right hand side as you pass Boots the Chemist.

It's in there. It's on the left hand side of the shop towards the back. I grabbed two jars and left one on the shelf. When I went to pay, the guy at the till picked it up and said in a rather doubtful voice, 'Is this stuff good?'  I told him that according to some ladies it was great for wash and goes.

I went back the next week and there were 20 jars on the shelf!

Fill ya boots, lady.....

Now I'm  scouting for that surge 14 hair stuff now.....

I live in hope...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 2, 2016)

I just started using this gel...I like it so far the consistency is really smooth. I've only been using it for buns though and haven't tried using it on the length of my hair to define my curls yet..I'll have to try it to see how it compares to Ecostyler.


----------



## GGsKin (Sep 2, 2016)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> 
> Get yourself to Electric Avenue in Brixton. Go to the first BBS on the right hand side as you pass Boots the Chemist.
> 
> ...



Oh my! @Lady-RuffDiamond Thank you for the heads up, I will be down there with quickness. I've been prowling for that Surge myself lol. I found some stock but shipping is a bit pricey so far.


----------



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Sep 2, 2016)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Oh my! @Lady-RuffDiamond Thank you for the heads up, I will be down there with quickness. I've been prowling for that Surge myself lol. I found some stock but shipping is a bit pricey so far.



Ah yes... The astronomical delivery charges. They are heart attack inducing!

I tend to wait until I can get it over here. I tend to find it about 3 or 4 months after it gets mentioned on YT by one of the big vloggers.

It could be longer as well because it might not follow EU regulations and suppliers can't ship to the UK by the usual official route. It's difficult finding Jane Carter stuff for that reason.

But if I find it, I will let you know.


----------



## Napp (Sep 2, 2016)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> Hey my tub is completely gone now. I had to use EcoStyler clear on the left and Wetline on the right. Came out great.
> 
> Ignore those damaged pieces :/ I cut a lot of damage but if I cut anymore I seriously won't be able to style it.



Your hair doesn't look damaged to me...


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 3, 2016)

Napp said:


> Your hair doesn't look damaged to me...


thank you  there's some really lose curls on the right, lower side...compared to the rest of the texture of my hair they're different. When I first big chopped all of my hair was pretty much the same curl pattern. None were as lose as that. I guess it's not as bad. I did cut a lot of the "straight ends" :/ I will never use heat again. No matter how low the heat. I never used higher than 270..and with 2 heat protectants and still.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 3, 2016)

I used wetline paired with curl keeper original under it (for humidity control) and I got awesome results. I used eden's leave in first though because I forgot how finniky wetline is and I got white balls. It was either that or the curl keeper that it didn't pair well with. Next time I'll use a different leave in or just skip that part but I don't want to do that. I took a few quick pics but they looked crappy. Didn't do my hair justice

My hair held up extremely well with the curl keeper under this gel. Wetline alone doesn't hold up for me.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 3, 2016)

Just used it for the first time on my wng, let's see how it dries, let hope for the best I need a gel.


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 4, 2016)

Day Six with Wetline


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 4, 2016)

I know yall were specifying that it had to be the one with the green lid, my wetline jar has a clear lid like this





All the writing seems to be the same as the one with the green lid




Is it the same? I hope so


----------



## Napp (Sep 4, 2016)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I know yall were specifying that it had to be the one with the green lid, my wetline jar has a clear lid like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It's the same. The green lid just has more product.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Sep 4, 2016)

Napp said:


> It's the same. The green lid just has more product.


Ok thanks alot


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey y'all just got me a big, fat, brand new container of Wetline


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 10, 2016)

I used this today and like how my hair turned out.  A small section in the front had some white residue after out dried though... otherwise,  I was pleased.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 18, 2016)

Ladies, I'm on the band wagon.  I got this last night along with Cantu curl activator crème.  I just rinsed my hair in the shower and applied the conbo.  Unfortunately, I forgot to pack a comb.  The cantu did a good job of detangling tho.  Will drive home for two hours with the windows down lol.  I'm excited to see my results.  Eco has been a staple for me.  Now I have about ten jars of eco in the cabinet sigh


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't like the white residue that appears when wetline dries


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 18, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> I don't like the white residue that appears when wetline dries


What did you pair it with.  I've paired it with several of the Shea moisture conditioners without any white residue. I also spray my hair with water to make sure I'm applying gel to wet hair.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 18, 2016)

Forgot to put my Wetline pic here. It pairs well with Cantu curl activator. My curls were super soft and bouncy.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> What did you pair it with.  I've paired it with several of the Shea moisture conditioners without any white residue. I also spray my hair with water to make sure I'm applying gel to wet hair.



I've put it on top of my conditioner *leave in* after freshly cowashed or washed hair (my hair is completely wet), followed by argan oil spray. Then,  I use a t-shirt or towel to remove excess water and product. 

It's only in the front section that I've noticed,  but I don't want to see white residue period.


----------



## Coilystep (Sep 18, 2016)

acapnleo said:


> I've put it on top of my conditioner *leave in* after freshly cowashed or washed hair (my hair is completely wet), followed by argan oil spray. Then,  I use a t-shirt or towel to remove excess water and product.
> 
> It's only in the front section that I've noticed,  but I don't want to see white residue period.


What kind of conditioner?


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 18, 2016)

stephanie75miller said:


> What kind of conditioner?



Crece pelo. That stuff is AMAZING for me, super moisturizing 

Eta: I've even tried with the qp elasta mango butter too.


----------



## kimmiecakes (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow, you guys are dead on.  This gel kills eco.  I honestly didn't think anything could be better.  For me it gives more curls all over my head.  I feel like eco is bigger curls but I'm excited to see what the next few days will bring.  I used the cantu curl activator and wetline on soaking wet hair.  To give myself a bit of extra spring I used smooth and shine curl activator gel today on a few areas.  Im pleased with the results.


----------



## starchgirl (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm late to the party because I was in crochet braids for most of the last 4 months. 

Just gave this gel a few tries and I am a huge fan. Best results were on clean hair, castor oil underneath, gel shingled thru in small sections, shook hair bent upside down, sat under dryer for 30 min, then pineappled overnight.

Great definition and clumping! I have achieved five day hair with this gel. Love it!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 2, 2016)

I am loving the results I get with this gel and how easily it washes out of my hair on wash day.  My hair doesn't feel dried out at all by the end of week of having it in my hair.  This is probably the first product that I saw rave reviews for on this forum and that actually worked out for me as well from day one of using it.


----------



## happycakes (Nov 2, 2016)

Do you have any pictures to share?





starchgirl said:


> I'm late to the party because I was in crochet braids for most of the last 4 months.
> 
> Just gave this gel a few tries and I am a huge fan. Best results were on clean hair, castor oil underneath, gel shingled thru in small sections, shook hair bent upside down, sat under dryer for 30 min, then pineappled overnight.
> 
> Great definition and clumping! I have achieved five day hair with this gel. Love it!


----------



## starchgirl (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry - @pinkopulence  - no pics to share.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2017)

Bumping for newcomers.


----------



## Babysaffy (Jan 28, 2017)

Can't wait to try this when I big chop in October


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am still loving this gel, I use it weekly for my buns and ponytails.  It keeps my edges slick better than any edge control.  I put a little Camille Rose hair milk, Jamaican black castor oil and brush my hair line back with this gel with a toothbrush, tie it down with a scarf and I am good for the next few days.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 28, 2017)

I am half-tempted to try this stuff one day...


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 28, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> I am half-tempted to try this stuff one day...



Me too. I went on the hunt for this but never did manage to get my hands on a jar. If I ever see it on the shelves, I'm snatching one up.


----------



## newme2003 (Jan 28, 2017)

I originally ordered it from amazon but found it at Target today.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 28, 2017)

I prefer eco


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 29, 2017)

I found mine online at Walmart


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2017)

I got mine from Sally's on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Anaisin (Jan 29, 2017)

Running out of my eco styler gel so I'll be getting this again next


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 29, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> What the heck is in this stuff that makes my hair react so differently from any other gel I've tried?
> I noticed immediately while applying that it felt different from any other product I've used. The texture  of the gel seemed so smooth. Not even leave in conditioners leave my hair this soft and it holds better than even gels that leave my hair dry and crispy. I could probably flat iron my hair and it would still look good with this applied heavily as a leave in lol. I wouldn't  dare think such a thing about any other gel.
> 
> It's a Mexican product, perhaps they know something about hair gel that we don't . I'm almost afraid to use it .
> Anyone else love this stuff?



Where ya'll been????   I found this gel back in 2008 or so in a Dollar Tree.  Fell in love. I used to empty the shelves!!!  I would buy every color.  Fast forward to today, and I am still able to find it in  DT.  But it doesn't seem the same now.  

I don't know if they changed the ingredients/formula, but my hair doesn't respond the same.  Back then, it was in my top 3 gels.  

I'm not sure if I will buy it anymore after this.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 29, 2017)

SlimPickinz said:


> Seriously? I had no idea. My jar is exactly like the pic posted above.
> 
> Has anyone made a custard with their wet line? It's too heavy for my wash n go's and my length so I'm thinking if I make a custard I'll still have hold but it'll be lighter.



I used to mix oils and EO's (mostly peppermint) in mine back then.  Most recently I added EVOO, infusium 23 liquid leave-in, and peppermint oil to a jar of wetline gel.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 29, 2017)

shortycocoa said:


> Fast forward to today, and I am still able to find it in DT. But it doesn't seem the same now.
> 
> I don't know if they changed the ingredients/formula, but my hair doesn't respond the same. Back then, it was in my top 3 gels.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will buy it anymore after this.


S0meone mentioned the Dollar Tree stuff is not the real deal. Try Sally's, Walmart, or Target.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jan 29, 2017)

If I could use this in the winter and cold months Id be set but this only works in summer and spring time due to the high content of glycerin but it is still my boo.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 29, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> If I could use this in the winter and cold months Id be set but this only works in summer and spring time due to the high content of glycerin but it is still my boo.


Same. I wish there was a winter/dry season alternative. Nothing else has its hold or slip.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 30, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> S0meone mentioned the Dollar Tree stuff is not the real deal. Try Sally's, Walmart, or Target.



I saw those posts after I started reading all the responses.  I wonder why they did that.  A couple months ago I was looking at the jar to see if I could figure out what was going on.  I had this nagging feeling that the jar and labelling looked counterfeit.  

Those bastards!     

Guess I'll have to just stick to buying the real stuff online.  I don't see it anywhere else locally, not even at Sally's.  I'll have to get the big tub though, because I used to run through those little 8-oz. jars.  

@Chicoro  is right though!  You can get multiple day hair from using this because it sets your hair like nobody's business.  All you have to do to refresh your curls is let some steam or water hit it.  I would spritz with  my spray bottle if I didn't want too much of the gel to be rinsed out in the shower and it worked wonderfully.  

Someone else mentioned that they could only find the blue and green gels, but like I said earlier, back then, I used to get all three.  The ingredients were the same so I guess the only difference between the colored gels and the clear gels were that they added coloring.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 30, 2017)

shortycocoa said:


> I'll have to get the big tub though, because I used to run through those little 8-oz. jars.


Target.com has it cheap, cheaper still if you can get it shipped to the store, which I will do next month.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 30, 2017)

Man I just had to go to about 5 stores to find it. I finally found it in a Mexican grocery store (don't sleep on them, check there first if you have one or close to one in your neighborhood. Yay, no shipping!). I'm all about the Wetline Xtreme ministry. I just told a couple of people about it today, including a teacher at my son's school


----------



## Chicoro (Jan 30, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Man I just had to go to about 5 stores to find it. I finally found it in a Mexican grocery store (don't sleep on them, check there first if you have one or close to one in your neighborhood. Yay, no shipping!). I'm all about the Wetline Xtreme ministry. I just told a couple of people about it today, including a teacher at my son's school



Don't be crying when you can't find _no more_ because you told a 'couple of people'.


----------



## Supervixen (Jan 30, 2017)

I finally found Wetline at target on the bottom shelf. Was I supposed to get the clear one or the blue one?  I got the blue one.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 30, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Don't be crying when you can't find _no more_ because you told a 'couple of people'.


Darn

Welp, the cat's outta the bag now. Save one for a pseudo-gangster


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jan 30, 2017)

ordered from target and will pick up tomorrow. cant wait to try it.


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 1, 2017)

shawnyblazes said:


> If I could use this in the winter and cold months Id be set but this only works in summer and spring time due to the high content of glycerin but it is still my boo.



You just explained why it's not working for me anymore, though it was fabulous in summer.  I didn't notice glycerin in the ingredients or forgot. My hair only likes glycerin in the spring/summer. I can't use it in winter.


----------



## Honey Bee (Feb 8, 2017)

Supeervixen said:


> I finally found Wetline at target on the bottom shelf. Was I supposed to get the clear one or the blue one?  I got the blue one.


I have the blue one and the clear one. I think the only difference is that the blue is supposed to protect your hair from uv rays (to protect your color).

I finally have pics y'all! (I'm on a personal ps challenge until I get to where I wanna be.) @'ing people who might be interested but not checking the thread.

@BlackMasterPiece @AbsyBlvd @keyawarren @southerncitygirl @Chicoro


----------



## naturalpride (Feb 11, 2017)

I love this gel. I like to mix mine with Hempseed oil, coconut oil, jojoba oil, castor oil and olive oil. I then use it for my two strand twist; it provides great hold without any flaking. This is my new staple gel


----------



## Sharpened (Feb 19, 2017)

In this video, she uses KKKC with the Wetline to prevent hardness. That price put me off KKKC years ago and it still does.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 19, 2017)

I find it at Walmart, it makes a guest appearance on the bottom shelf every once it a while.  It sells out quickly and it is not restocked regularly.  I can also find it at Food Depot in Atlanta, well stocked at the times. I prefer to get it from Walmart because it is cheaper.  I am about half way through my first tub but I will only feel better when I have a second tub nestled under it in my hair cabinet.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 3, 2017)

Im late to the party, vut picked this up from walmart today to try...


----------



## HaveSomeWine (Mar 3, 2017)

I hope they sell this at target because now I want to try it, too.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 3, 2017)

HaveSomeWine said:


> I hope they sell this at target because now I want to try it, too.



You could always ship to store if they don't already have it!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 4, 2017)

Adding a little bit of water to your almost emptied container of WetLine Gel will give it NEW LIFE.   It will be more liquefied but works just just about as well. 

     I'd been meaning to share this one for quite some time; depending on what look you're going for* you can double/triple the life of a jar; if you think of the original consistency as a concentrate.*


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Mar 5, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> It's the voodoo.



Yes that silky feel is the voodoo effect 
It feels like a conditioner but has the hold of a hard hold gel without hardness. It's a paradox 
It's the Mexican magic


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Mar 5, 2017)

Man... I feel like I am the only one who cannot use this product.  My hair did not like it.  It left it crunchy. I got it from the BSS.  That was a couple of years ago.  Maybe bill try it again when I take these twists out.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 17, 2017)

I am on the hunt for a new gel to lay down my edges. I'll be trying this next. Hopefully I can find it in a store. Not sure if anyone has posted about using this on their edges but I'll be back to let y'all know.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 18, 2017)

LegsLegsLegs said:


> I am on the hunt for a new gel to lay down my edges. I'll be trying this next. Hopefully I can find it in a store. Not sure if anyone has posted about using this on their edges but I'll be back to let y'all know.


I haven't used it in a while as this is a warm weather gel for me. It didn't work for my edges on it's own but they are extremely rebellious lol if I tied something down over my edges it worked.


----------



## LegsLegsLegs (Mar 18, 2017)

My hunt is over!!  I LOVE this stuff already!!!
I bought it at Target last night and used it last night to slick my hair back & my edges. This stuff made my hair a bit shiny & my hair stayed slick down all night/morning while we were out. No flakes. No dryness.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 19, 2017)

Was just thinking about this. Am I the only one who found their hair easier to detangle after using this? I think it made my hair so slippery that it couldn't stick to itself to tangle. As long as I made sure to get my roots, shower stream & finger detangling was enough when I used this.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 19, 2017)

MeaWea said:


> Was just thinking about this. Am I the only one who found their hair easier to detangle after using this? I think it made my hair so slippery that it couldn't stick to itself to tangle. As long as I made sure to get my roots, shower stream & finger detangling was enough when I used this.


Let me stop playing and get this


----------



## Anaisin (Apr 13, 2017)

Still using this. Had to crop because my skin looks gross at the moment but my edges were laid today


----------



## Honi (May 1, 2017)

Oh my!!!!  I finally found this in Walmart which was on the bottom shelf and not really visible until I bent down to look.  2 bottles pushed back out of view.  Found it not in the "ethnic" section but in the white section.

Lemme tell you sumthin.....this stuff right here I love.  Better than EcoStyler.  I have spots at the temple that just refuse to clump with Eco and with Eco, my hair looks ashy.  Wetline is heavier but I kinda like heavy.  Handles those stubborn areas nicely.  It also feels slick when you work it through.  With Eco, it feels a little rough and I have to apply more to get that smooth slick feel.  

I'm going back to get that other bottle.  I've been using it so much you would think I was eating it.


----------



## Coilystep (May 12, 2017)

I generally only use wet line for my puffs to lay my edges. Well I was going to do a puff but changed my mind. I ended up applying it throughout my hair. I forgot about the great definition I get with this gel.


----------



## Alma Petra (May 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> The shine I get with it indoors and outdoors. I have other leave-in but it's the Xtreme gel that lays down them fuzzies well with my old tooth brush. My hair is not pulled back tightly, either. I bun my hair wet to get it to gently lay flat. The Xtreme gel is the icing on the cake for smoothness after a 5 min hold down with a satin scarf. Lastly, I put a little bit on the ends of my pony tail because I have monster shrinkage and get monster tangles. This little pony I have hangs past my waist when straightened. So a dab on the ends of the ponytail will do me. That's the kind of Voodoo Wetline Gel is!



Is this the post that has received the highest number of likes in the whole history of LHCF? Lol. I LOVE these pics


----------



## Alma Petra (May 26, 2017)

I am actually here to ask you ladies: what leave-in conditioners do you use under the wetline gel? I want something that leaves absolutely no tiny white dots on my hair after I SOTC.
I think that my CRN coconut leave-in doesn't leave white dots except when I already have build up on my hair, but it is a PITA to squeeze out of the bottle, and it doesn't even want to be diluted with water inside of that bi*chy bottle 

I need suggestions, and it will be a bonus if the leave-in is all moisturizing, smoothing, curl and clump enhancing, non-flaking and smells great.

With love


----------



## Chicoro (May 26, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Is this the post that has received the highest number of likes in the whole history of LHCF? Lol. I LOVE these pics



That's sweet, but nope! I think there was one post that got 300+ likes! I can't remember which thread or which post. I was one of those 300 likers myself.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 2, 2017)

Usually, I can make any product work, but this stuff... 

First time I used it, it started pilling on my hair while using a blow dryer, so I had to let it air dry. 

The second time, my roots exploded; 2" of puffy fizz underneath tight coils is not a good look for anyone.

This time, I applied it nearly dry. No problem there. When I refreshed it the next day with a quick rinse, I had heavy hair for the first time ever in life. I tried to shake out the excess water and hurt my neck. It took nearly two days to air dry, so irritating. 

Today, I did my usual wash routine... and found little rock crystals stuck all over my hair. I tried using shampoo on a small piece, did not dissolve or budge. The only thing that got these little rocks out was very hot water, castor oil, and patience. I am still feeling some in my hair now! Grrr...


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 2, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> I am actually here to ask you ladies: what leave-in conditioners do you use under the wetline gel? I want something that leaves absolutely no tiny white dots on my hair after I SOTC.
> I think that my CRN coconut leave-in doesn't leave white dots except when I already have build up on my hair, but it is a PITA to squeeze out of the bottle, and it doesn't even want to be diluted with water inside of that bi*chy bottle
> 
> I need suggestions, and it will be a bonus if the leave-in is all moisturizing, smoothing, curl and clump enhancing, non-flaking and smells great.
> ...



I have used it with Oyin Hair Dew without a problem.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 2, 2017)

@Alma Petra  So far only Camille Rose Curl Love has worked for me. Still on the hunt for a second cream leave in conditioner that works with this gel cause I ain't giving this gel up for nothing.


----------



## Alma Petra (Jun 10, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> I have used it with Oyin Hair Dew without a problem.





Lissa0821 said:


> @Alma Petra  So far only Camille Rose Curl Love has worked for me. Still on the hunt for a second cream leave in conditioner that works with this gel cause I ain't giving this gel up for nothing.



Thank you girls! I have placed orders for both conditioners. I used to have them but I ran out of them. We'll see how they perform with this gel for me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 10, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Usually, I can make any product work, but this stuff...
> 
> First time I used it, it started pilling on my hair while using a blow dryer, so I had to let it air dry.
> 
> ...


I actually don't care for this stuff for my entire head. I got great definition, but it was dry.


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2017)

WalMart had Wetline on sale for 2.69 or something. I bought 6 jars for myself while in Los Angeles and shipped them to myself in France.  I had no room in my bag. No matter what, I was going to have to PAY for shipping. It should last me at least 1 year, if not 2 years!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> WalMart had Wetline on sale for 2.69 or something. I bought 6 jars for myself while in Los Angeles and shipped them to myself in France.  I had no room in my bag. No matter what, I was going to have to PAY for shipping. It should last me at least 1 year, if not 2 years!


Great deal @Chicoro. Had it been me, I would have bought that many myself . They do tend to last a while so 6 jars were a nice haul.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

I put this stuff over moisturizer, under moisturizer, and I've used it on just plain wet hair out of the shower and every time, I was impressed with it's performance on my hair. It does have some great definition and could leave my hair a little stiff but as soon as I spray either some APB Refresher Spray or Luster's S-Curl Moisturizer - I have soft hair until I wash it out. Still  this gel a lot.


----------



## CurlyRy (Sep 12, 2017)

I can't stand ya'll! When I tell you that I just read a page and a half then took off to Walmart...

But omg, I'm looking at all the hair pics now and woooow

Super excited to try this gel!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

CurlyRy said:


> I can't stand ya'll! When I tell you that I just read a page and a half then took off to Walmart...
> 
> But omg, I'm looking at all the hair pics now and woooow
> 
> Super excited to try this gel!


Girl I can't wait to hear about your results @CurlyRy


----------



## CurlyRy (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Girl I can't wait to hear about your results @CurlyRy



Shoooot, I'm hoping to have as good of results as you! Your review just hyped me up even more! I love me some soft hair and it seems very versatile


----------



## Aggie (Sep 12, 2017)

CurlyRy said:


> Shoooot, I'm hoping to have as good of results as you! Your review just hyped me up even more! I love me some soft hair and it seems very versatile


I've been watching you - I love your hair so much.  I really hope you like the gel as much as we do. It performs way better on my hair than Eco Styling gel  or Fantasia IC Gel ever did on my hair. I can't even go back to them - I have left them for life if the formula of Wetline Xtreme remains the same. Plus it's inexpensive - a bonus I might add!


----------



## Chicoro (Sep 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I put this stuff over moisturizer, under moisturizer, and I've used it on just plain wet hair out of the shower and every time, I was impressed with it's performance on my hair. It does have some great definition and could leave my hair a little stiff but as soon as I spray either some APB *Refresher Spray or Luster's S-Curl Moisturizer* - I have soft hair until I wash it out. Still  this gel a lot.



This is 'ME' right here! I use a process of first water, then S-Curl, then Wetline gel and then Shea Butter. That's the order I use on my braids. Water rinses my braids for a semi-fresh start. Then the S-Curl softens my hair. The Wetline gel holds the hair in place so there are no fuzzies and frizz and the shea butter keeps my hair moist and lubricated. This process makes my braids super pretty!


----------



## CurlyRy (Sep 13, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I've been watching you - I love your hair so much.  I really hope you like the gel as much as we do. It performs way better on my hair than Eco Styling gel  or Fantasia IC Gel ever did on my hair. I can't even go back to them - I have left them for life if the formula of Wetline Xtreme remains the same. Plus it's inexpensive - a bonus I might add!



Aww thanks boo!  and I've been reading your comments since my lurking days lol 

yeah Eco and Fantasia were both just ok for me. I've used them (shoot they probably still up under my cabinet somewhere) but I never would really revisit them. And I'm hoping this gives a softer hold with great definition. And yes, that 3 dolla don't sound too bad!


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 22, 2017)

Ring the alarm!!!! 

Y'all, y'all, y'all....Intel's coming in...
Our man on the ground, @Bunnyhaslonghair , has just advised Wetline has changed its bottle AND its formula.


Stock up. Hoard alert! Hoard alert!

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/time-to-stock-up-wetline-has-changed-their-formula.827615/


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ring the alarm!!!!
> 
> Y'all, y'all, y'all....Intel's coming in...
> Our man on the ground, @Bunnyhaslonghair , has just advised Wetline has changed its bottle AND its formula.
> ...


Thanks @Chicoro. I am done chasing rainbows with these stupid companies! I'm not hoarding anything. I'll just go back to Fantasia IC gel and Eco when I run out. I am so done!


----------



## Daina (Nov 23, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Ring the alarm!!!!
> 
> Y'all, y'all, y'all....Intel's coming in...
> Our man on the ground, @Bunnyhaslonghair , has just advised Wetline has changed its bottle AND its formula.
> ...



@Chicoro, thanks for the heads up I snagged 2 huge jars from Amazon which should last me 4 years at least. Still have half the big jar I bought in 2016.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 26, 2017)

alex114 said:


> @ShredsofDignity Hmmm I just discovered gel (I use Eco Styler for my edges and to set twists and braids)
> 
> *Are you saying I need to get on the Wetline train? Cuz I will * *product junkyism re-activates*


Damn it same here! Now I remember why I avoided the hair forum, new must have products!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Nov 26, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> Damn it same here! Now I remember why I avoided the hair forum, new must have products!


Girl you're late af! They've reformulated already


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 26, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> Girl you're late af! They've reformulated already


Damn it!!


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Nov 26, 2017)

caribeandiva said:


> Damn it!!


You can still look for the old formula and if you like it try to stock up.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 26, 2017)

Mannnnnn I'm late to this thread. Wish I could have tried before they reformulated. :-/


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2017)

Looks like imma have to hit up Amazon to get the original formula. None of my local Walmarts or Sally’s had it. They all had the new stuff.


----------



## Chicoro (Nov 28, 2017)

Walmart might have the old stuff. They had it piled up for sale in August. But that was some time ago since it's now November.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 28, 2017)

I ordered from pharmapacks and just received it. The second ingredient is carbomer (which is what we want, right?). I bought the blue one, no real reason. I think the only difference is uv protection.

So now I have enough to tide me over until somebody comes up with something better. Whew! I might also have some coming from jet, will update when I know which one I ended up getting.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2017)

Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold said:


> You can still look for the old formula and if you like it try to stock up.





Chicoro said:


> Walmart might have the old stuff. They had it piled up for sale in August. But that was some time ago since it's now November.


Y’all I found some at a different Walmart!! Here they were just chilling on the shelves. Ironically I was there looking for something else.  I got all the tubs they had left (4)!!I was walking around the store with them in my arms looking like a hoarder but I didn’t care.


----------



## caribeandiva (Nov 28, 2017)

They also had the blue tubs with the original formula but I didn’t get them.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 29, 2017)

Sorry if someone already asked this question, but what are the ingredients to the old formula?


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 5, 2017)

BeautifulRoots said:


> Sorry if someone already asked this question, but what are the ingredients to the old formula?


All I can recall off the top of my head is, the original formula goes "water, CARBOMER, etc". The new one has carbomer further down the ingredients' list. Hth!


----------



## demlew (Aug 27, 2018)

I just bumped this to say I’m visiting San Juan, Puerto Rico and I found ‘Mega’ jars of the old formula for $11! It’s 77 ounces and I didn’t know this size existed! I also saw smaller jars of the old formula for $2.19 and $1.49 at CVS here.


----------

